# LET'S GET A SUPPORT TOPIC GOING FOR BELFAST GCRM - Part 2



## Cheesy

New Home Ladies. Please remember site rules. Please don't make multiple posts, one after each other. If you've forgotten to say something use the modify button. Happy chatting 

Any queries, please feel free to PM me 

Cheesy xxx

Old thread here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318683.new#new


----------



## leprechaun

That's great Mamai! I'm sure you're eagerly awaiting your results. You'll have to let us know how you get on, it's highly likely you'll both have good results so that should offer you the chance for both of you to carry each others child at some stage which is lovely x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi girls,

Had my scratch this morning with Dr Traub, who was lovely as always. Was feeling nervous about it as there seemed to be plenty of reviews saying how uncomfortable it was.. Thankfully it went okay and hardly felt a thing! 
Started Norethisterone today so finally feel like we're on ur way now... Excited but nervous!

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Taz29duffy

That's great yogi! There are a lot of mixed reviews about scratches, so it's good to hear the positive side!

Leprechaun- sounds like your review went well. Starting wildly round! 

I'm currently on day 10 of downregulating and am impatiently waiting on AF. I have had minimal side effects from DR- a few spots on day 3/4 which are now fading, some headaches the first day or two and literally nothing else. I could say tiredness, but I probably feel no more tired than I did a month ago!

I'm going to phone clinic tomorrow to see what they advise re missing AF, as I have read that prostap only lasts 28 days, so don't want a second injection or more drugs due to long delay in starting stimms!


----------



## leprechaun

Glad all went well with scratch Yogamini, if my next go is unsuccessful I defo would like to have scratch the next time round so it's great to know it wasn't too painful. Can't believe your on northisterone and all. Everything crossed for you! 

Taz glad to hear you're not having too many side effects, hope af shows up for you soon! Unfortunately because I wasn't on that protocol I don't know much about it but I hope the clinic will advise u. Good luck and keep us posted. 

Mamai, if memory serves me right they will tell u what blood tests you need for cycling at consultation. They won't give you a list of appointments you can just make those any time. I can't remember when my rubella was done but my chlamydia was done at the rfc. I would just make an appointment to see the nurse for those. Hope that helps.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I'm off to salou tomorrow


----------



## Taz29duffy

AF arrived and I have to go in for a scan on Monday morning. 

The process is moving a little slower than I had hoped, but hopefully stimms start on Tuesday/ Wednesday.


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, I contacted my GP who was able to print out results for a previous Chlamydia and Rubella immunity test I'd had (although I didn't remember having these done before!) I scanned the reports & sent to GCRM by email. If you need those tests done, your GP will be able to help.

Taz, glad your AF arrived..it feels like forever & a day while you're waiting! Can't believe you're starting stims next week.. Brilliant! I should be starting stims the following week I think. 

Leprechaun, I think it's a good idea to give your body as long as you can to recover and become strong again for your next cycle. Enjoy your holiday.. super jealous as we aren't getting any sunshine holidays this year!

Pandm, hope you're keeping well.. You'll be cycling again before you know it


----------



## Taz29duffy

My go also did my HIV and hepatitis blood which saved us some money. 

Yogi are you on short protocol?


----------



## Yogamini

That's great Taz as it all adds up. Yes, I'm on the short flare protocol...10 days Norethisterone, break for 5 days with prostap day 5, then start stims 2 days later. Feels like It's taken forever for me to reach this stage again.. Happy it's underway! 

Are you on long protocol... Not too sure what it involves but it's interesting hearing about the different protocols. You're starting stims this week which is great!


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

Great to see everything is moving along for you all! Mamai I can't believe that yous are getting everything started eeekkk exciting! We have just been busy having a social life again and booked a holiday at the end of Sept for a break. Then heads down into saving again after that! 

Yogamini so glad to hear your started again and fingers crossed for you! I heard good things about the scratch it's deffo something we would try when we can.

Leprechaun hope you have a great holiday!!

Taz everything seems so slow at times but once you start stimms it will fly in, take one day at a time and be good to yourself.

I have been back pushing myself at gym think I might have put on a few lbs on the wind down in that last treatment...won't be long coming off at this rate though! Focus is off treatment until maybe early new year. I have a larcopsy in hospital this Friday. It's where they do keyhole surgery and go into pelvic region from top. I had went for examination separate to make sure everything is ok in there and got appointment already 5 months later they told me it could be 8 months. So curious to see if everything ok but not looking forward to surgery lol.

Take care everybody


----------



## Taz29duffy

Pandm- good for you back at the gym. I have scaled back my exercise and miss it. Have been downregulating for 2 weeks and don't think I've gained any- no doubt that will happen now during stimms.

Yogi - do you know what day you start?

I had bloods and scan this morning and am due to do first injection of merional tomorrow (gulp). Am terrified of how it will go! I'm double doing for first 2 days and then just evening injections from day 3 onward. Next scan is on day 8- that seems quite late?

Also we had booked a night away this weekend - do you think I will be comfortable enough to go? I guess I'm scared of being away and feeling bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, lovely to hear from you.. Thanks for the well wishes. Great to hear you're back at the gym. I too felt like I'd gained a bit of weight after my last cycle & been working on that too! A holiday will be just what you need and you can focus on saving after..New Year won't be long coming in!

Taz, that's great you've started stimming..I'm not too sure about you're protocol. I'm due postap 1st Sep, then start stimming 3rd for approx 10 days. I can only speak for myself and I have a reasonably low amh and I would have been totally fine last time to go away during stimming, although the clinic wanted me in for at least 2 scans so I didn't get opportunity. I think you could go away but maybe not too far so you could drive back if any discomfort or issues arise? Best of luck with the stims..will be worth it!

Mamai, amh is an indicator of your general fertility and egg numbers I think. Yours does sound on the higher end of things but I'm not too certain of the upper end of range. 15 is good..GCRM say anything above 7 should get a decent response. Mine is 10 and I got 5 eggs and remember .. It's quality over quantity. GCRM gave me an information sheet which explains what AMH result means... You should ask them to email it to you?

Leprechaun, hope you're enjoying the sunshine..am well jeal...!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Yogi- I'm on long protocol, so I down regulated for 2 weeks and now on day 3. We are going To go to Fermanagh on sat and sun night and my scan is Tuesday. It's only 1.5 hours if I'm not feeling well. Going to get a head massage and enjoy not having to cook! My AMH is 17 and I'm on long protocol. 

Mamai- your sounds a little high, but that could be discussed with them and they'll guide you as to what is best. Sometimes that can indicate PCoS, but in not really sure. When is your next appt.? 15 is fine and i am fairly confident fitness doesn't come into the results. It would be great if it did as we could get super fit and improve our Amhs.


----------



## Taz29duffy

You need rubella titres. The vaccination doesn't necessarily guarantee immunity.


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody

Great results Mamai, yours so seem a bit high but to honest you won't know until consultation. I did know mine were on the lower end at 8 and I got 8 good eggs so you really don't know until you start treatment and scans. We were quite happy with that as where doctors said very healthy etc. 15 sounds good though if mine were on lower end. It's nothing to worry about though it just indicates the protocol you are on that's it. I can't remember about rubella I'm nearly sure my gp gave me confirmation of rubella, smear and chlymadia because they didn't print out and had to go get them printed again lol. 

I think when everybody has scans is dependant on what treatment they on, so don't worry if your seems a bit later than you expected. Have that nite away deffo we did and loved it, I made clear I didn't want to do too much just fresh air, nice dinner etc and chilled and chatted and other half had few drinks and we chilled on big coffee chairs almost making ourselves at home lol.

So update today, I had keyhole surgery for a larcopsy, hysteroscopy and dye test today. I had went to the doctor a few years back saying I had pain around pelvic area and got a scan before I went to gcrm. Dr tang couldn't see anything but said he would put me on list for these checks and if I didn't get pregnant we could continue checking. Well today I had all this they inserted instruments with camera to check womb. Went in through 3 openings in tummy to check everywhere else. Done dye test. I had some scar tissue and dye showed blocked tube. He cleared everything and took away scan tissue and wants to see me back in two months so glad will be before next treatment. I had a feeling there must be something as the pain would come and go and drain me sometimes. Glad it's all over, I feel like I went 10 rounds with Tyson must of been when they were lifting me when I was under anesthetic lol. Shoulders aching instead of tummy lol. 

Thinking of you all. I would rather go through IVF/ICSI anyday rather than this. I don't know if it's because it's private or what but it was a lot easier than that today. Not because of staff etc that was all great just far more pain and discomfort and now have to rest for next 24 hours xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Pandm that is great that you got through that today and now can recover and look forward to holiday. It is great to get everything checked out.

I'm on day 4 of stims and am shattered. Was with GP and they are keen that I should not work at the moment as I'm so tired. Other than that no major Side effects. Maybe some mild cramps and spots!


----------



## pandm17

Taz get as much rest as you can! I took loads of time off and was all worth it. We should get this time off anyway I think lol when we need it. 

Yeah deffo feel great that it's all checked now but would have been done sooner or later was just waiting on appointment, told me 8 months was only 5. So nice holiday for oh birthday end of month and head down saving and getting fit then next year at some stage when everything is ok I'll be back can't wait 😀😀😀

Good luck and keep us posted. Take care xx


----------



## pandm17

Thanks Mamai roll on end of September can't wait 🙈😀

Dr McFaul done out consultation and a scan, the rest was all done by Dr Abdeje? Not sure of spelling. Everything was perfect with them I have to say. Really excited now for next try but loads of events and wee break in between to go have a good time 😀


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, that's great you've had the procedure and will find out results from biopsy before you're next cycle. A holiday at the end of Sept sounds lovely and then you can save for your next go... Exciting times ahead!

Taz, that's great you've started Stims. Sorry to hear you've been feeling so tired. Take the time off work when you need it, as this is too important. I've a very stressful job with a deadline looming and much pressure. Going to try and keep at it until my EC date but will take time off before then if I need to. I've also booked the week off after ET to rest as much as possible. 

Mamai, try not to worry about your AMH result. It just means the clinic will tailor your protocol to suit your levels. When is your consultation? Rubella is immunity (IgG).

I'm on last day of Norethisterone... Prostap next Thu! On a higher dose of Gonal F this time.. we'll see what happens but would be happy if it all went as well as the last cycle. As always, trying to stay positive but realistic!

Enjoy your weekend.. Unfortunately I have to work!


----------



## Taz29duffy

I've only seen dr abaje so far and he has been very nice. My next scan is on Tuesday, so maybe I'll see someone different then! I'm now day 5 of atoms and I've slept 15 hours in last day! I'm normally a 6 hours per night person! I've never felt this tired before.

I'm also in a risky, very intense job and am very glad to be signed off for a few weeks. It's not the sort of job you want to be in when below par.

Yogi I had no real side effects from the prostap and couldn't really complain about it.

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone! X


----------



## pandm17

Yogamini

Time is flying by for you, not long now I'm excited for you! No biopsy he made another opening and cleared the tube and took away the scar tissue. Baffled as to what it's from but with the pain it could of been an infection or something. The girl across the ward had been trying for 10 years and had one miscarriage, she was having the same pain as me on and off so just shows you never know what's in there. Scans show all clear. But they need to check down the way and the dye test is useful. 

Anybody ever had these tests before? I'm hearing for people having 3/4 miscarriages and never getting these tests done.

Mamai you'll worry about everything and then you'll realise once you get the eggs collected that you worried for nothing. Plenty of time for worrying then, try to relax. 

Taz get the rest and sleep you need now while you can and your off.

I'm going to try and get ready for my nephews 3rd birthday party. Three wounds with stitches aren't gona fit into skinny jeans so I guess a dress it is lol.

Have a great weekend weather looks lovely ☀


----------



## Taz29duffy

The only test that I've had was a hysteroscopy and I had to plead for that. Ended up getting it done privately. 

Mamai I too am really anxious and worry about everything. My husband is polar opposite and it drives me mad! IVF has really highlighted our personality differences, which I guess is a positive!

I'm on day 5 of stimms and feeling really full - not sure if I actually have just ate and drank too much (don't think more than normal) or if others started to feel that? It's such an unknown.

Looking forward to a spa treatment tomorrow and a nice meal. Sad that we can't have wine.

Did anyone have a glass or two between egg collection and ET?


----------



## leprechaun

Wow girls! So much going on since I've been away. Had such a lovely holiday, my first alcohol free one since I was a teenager lol. I'm off to benidorm next week for 4 nites so I've no doubt I'll make up for it then! 

Mamai, don't get too caught up on amh results. Even if you do have pcos it wouldn't make any difference to the outcome of your ivf in fact your likely to get more eggs. Your gf is on the low side of normal but this again too wouldn't make much difference because of ivf. Mine was 13.1 and as I understand that if I was trying naturally it might be a bigger issue but anything above 7 is good for ivf. Sounds like using your girlfriends eggs first would be wisest but you'll be able to discuss all this at the clinic. Please don't worry, you'll be in good hands!

Taz and Yogi hope all is moving along ok with your treatment. Do you have any ideas when egg collection might be? Taz had a few glasses of wine once the eggs were out between transfer and collection. I found it all very stressful over those few days so it helped wind me down a little.

Pandm sounds like you've been through the mill with all those procedures. My sister is a gyne nurse and she tells me they aren't very pleasant so I'm sure your glad it's all over.  Like you I want all bases covered before going into treatment again. I'm going to have a hsg done so I'm going to ring tomorrow to see if I can get an appt for when I'm back from benidorm.

I've had a rubbish few days since being back from my hols as yesterday one of my best friends rang to tell me she was pregnant with her first after doing ivf. She hadn't told anyone she was doing it and always played down that she didn't really want kids, I knew better but never pushed her on the subject though her true feelings would come out after a few drinks but she'd play it down when sober. Its everyones personal choice and i can understand why she didnt tell people. She was the last of my friends to get pregnant so it's really really hard, my other best friends wife is due their first baby in Oct so now it's only me left. The timing was rubbish too as the week I found out there was no heartbeat at my scan was the week of her transfer. I'm of course really happy for her but it's going to be a difficult time too. At least I can be honest with her as she can sympathise as she said she felt the same when I found out I was pregnant.

I feel so left behind now and no-one around me can understand how I feel. My SIL tries to bless her but she's only 25 and tried for a baby between the ages of 17 and 20 with no joy because of her pcos. It's brought back all the feelings of my miscarriage and I put on a brave face to everyone and take it in my stride because that's the only way I know how to be but I'm finding it difficult.

Sorry for the really long post girls. Hope everyone enjoyed their bank holiday weekend x


----------



## Cheesy

Just on the AMH no's, and I do know I was exceptionally lucky, mine were 0.07 rounded to 0.1 in 2012 and I got v lucky on one OE cycle though never managed to repeat it and moved to DE for sibling attempt. Mamai I think your partners levels sound fine for IVF. I was a poor responder with my negligible levels but you can see how much lower I was.


----------



## Taz29duffy

Just an update- had my day 8 scan and am really disappointed. Didn't know the doctor, but definitely wasn't a fan. He said my ovaries were hard to find and there was a lot of poking and prodding. I have had 5 previous scans without any problems, so feel a bit fed up. All in all there was little to see, just a few small follicles and 1 at 10mm, so I'm a bit gutted. 

Leprechaun - glad you'd a nice holiday. I know how hard it is when you're the last in a group that is childless- that is me! At least your friends news gives you great hope that IVF works and fingers and toes crossed you'll have your own news to share soon!x


----------



## leprechaun

Taz, I think I know who you are talking about. Yogamini and myself had bad experiences with him. He couldn't find my left ovary and actually asked did I definitely have 2! There has never been any any issue finding them by any other doctor or the nurses at maternity unit. If I was told he was doing my egg transfer or collection I wouldn't have it. In fact before I do treatment again I will be telling the clinic this. He was also the one who couldn't find a heartbeat at my first scan and now I feel guilty that I did something to bring on my miscarriage after he said there was no heartbeat as I was told at early pregnancy unit that I lost the pregnancy after 7 weeks and he scanned me at 6. He's useless so I would take anything he said to you with a pinch of salt. There wasn't much to see at my first scan so please don't get too down hearted. They'd up your drugs if they felt you weren't responding as they would like you to.

Yes my friends news is sinking in a little now, there would have been 4 weeks between our pregnancies so it's always going to be bitter sweet but I can't wallow so I'm meeting her for lunch tomorrow and I am truly happy for her. I just wish it was both of us x


----------



## Taz29duffy

He was terrible! I'm not sure how he is still there and still doing that. It would be hard to accept on the NHS, but definitely not acceptable when going privately. I have complained and am going back tomorrow to see Dr Traub. I find it all quite traumatising. I just hope that my ovaries pick up a bit as I'm terrified of cycle being cancelled due to lack of response. I would rather wait an extra day if it was going to be that doctor for EC or ET! They must get lots of complaints about him.

It's great that you're meeting friend for lunch tomorrow. You're braver than I would be! 

Taz x


----------



## leprechaun

Taz I can't remember what they saw at my first scan but they would have upped your drugs if the felt you weren't responding properly. You've a very good amh so I think it's only cause for concern when it's very low, yours is higher than mine so I'm sure you'll get a good response. I know it's hard not to worry about everything but you are in great hands.

I've not heard of this doctor doing collections and transfers but there's hell no way he'll be doing mine. As you said we are paying a lot of money and it's stressful enough without worrying whether the doctor is competent. I will be letting them know the score before I start treatment.  X


----------



## Taz29duffy

Went back today and had a much more positive experience, both in terms of interaction and also follicles. Feeling a lot more positive, but very tired. It looks like egg collection won't be until next week, so I need to get more drugs. I probably will be stimming for 14 days x


----------



## leprechaun

That's great. I knew with your amh you'd respond well. My period came back today. So it was 5 weeks and 6 days from my d&c but I'm very happy to see it back as I was becoming concerned about ashermans syndrome, that would have been the final blow I think. 

We won't probably cycle til November as I've still to have the hsg done and some routine bloods and we are away next week and again at the end of Sept. It seems a long way off but I don't want to jump straight in incase it's a bfn. 

I know how you feel by the way of tiredness, I slept horrendously during treatment, do much so that I thought it couldn't possibly have worked. Exciting that your egg collection is so soon, it's nerve wracking aswell i know but I can't wait til it's me again x


----------



## Taz29duffy

Glad your period is back and at least you can have a few normal cycles. I think you need a break between cycles to adjust. My fear is that the process is addictive if you don't get pregnant, you just will want to go again Asap. I think it's good to have a bit of a break, but suspect it's hard. Our next turn will be our NHS go. 

Did you find egg collection or ET painful? I'm scared that they will be sore and I'll be a wuss!!! Xo


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, sorry to hear you had a bad experience with your first scan..I have a feeling it's the same Dr who did our review.. He was pretty awful and seemed to know nothing about us and had a smirk on his face as he was going over the fact that our first cycle hadn't worked..all in all not a good experience. We'd only ever dealt with Dr Traub and Dr Agbage before who are both excellent. Glad you complained. Sounds as though everything is going well! You'll be having your EC before you know it!

Leprechaun, sorry to hear you've been feeling low..I understand as we're also the last couple of our circle of friends without kids. Pregnancy news is always hard even though we are happy for others. It's great news that your AF has arrived as that means your body is healthy and you'll be able to start cycling again whenever you feel ready. I have called clinic to ask which Dr is doing EC's the week I am scheduled to have mine. It's Dr Agbage on the Monday, but the Dr we had for our review the rest of the week. I know his name but don't want to share publicly. I've advised clinic that I am not happy with him doing my EC and they have taken a note but said there may not be anything they can do as the others are off. Eeek! I think my EC will fall when he's scheduled to work! 

I had prostap yesterday and starting stims tomorrow. First scan is on Thu next week. Excited to get to this stage but nervous and don't want to get my hopes up. Positive but realistic!

Taz, I hope the tiredness passes soon. I've had no side effects so far other than a few mild headaches so can't complain. 

Mamai, hope you're keeping well


----------



## Maybebaby2014

hey girls - lots happening on here - just thought i would drop by and say hello,  I think I know that dr to he is useless, couldn't count follicles and when i went back about ohss first time said it was so mild i needn't worry however have had regular trips to the hospital and at 17 weeks pregnant still get the pain. I hope and pray that you all have positive outcomes from ur treatment. I am still a nervous wreck about everything but i think its to be expected like anyone through this process its a miracle to get this far.
sticky baby dust to you all!!


----------



## leprechaun

Girls this is really worrying. We are paying a lot money for our treatment and could end up in the hands of some doctor who seems clueless! It can't be a coincidence that we've all had bad experiences with him. 
Yoga I understand you not wanting to name him, I now know his name too but I wouldn't want to start slandering someone online. I really hope you don't end up in the hands of him. Even if he's competent it can't be good to worry about it. Good luck with starting stims. I have everything crossed that it works for you. 

Taz egg collection is actually great haha. The conscious sedation they give u means you won't feel a thing. You'll basically be put to sleep, I was apparently out for most of it until the end when I asked when they were starting. There is no need to worry. As for transfer some people compare it to a smear but it's not uncomfortable at all. The worst thing is having your legs in the air in stirrups without being unconscious haha but they cover you with a sheet so you at least feel as though you have some dignity! 

Maybebaby glad to hear you and baby are well. Will u be finding out the sex? Can't believe your 17 weeks already. I'll always remember though as there was a day between us. So you must be due on 10th Feb?  Keep us updated on how you both are x


----------



## Cheesy

Ladies I wanted to thank you for not naming the doc some of you have had concerns about, since that could fall into the sphere of defamation as this is a public site.  Taking up specific concerns with the clinic directly seems the best thing to do. The chat on the subject has seemed very responsible to me. 

Anyway, thanks again and I hope your dreams come true for you all.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Cheesy. On the plus side for this particular doctor I have Googled him and a few people have actually have credited him to making their dreams of becoming parents come true. I'd still be unhappy to get him but at least I know that he's at least been successful in making some couples parents. X


----------



## Taz29duffy

I saw that too from his time at origin! I'm not totally sure he does collections and transfers, but suspect he does.


----------



## leprechaun

Wow Mamai, all moving quickly for you now! Someone correct me if I'm wrong but i think the agonist protocol is the flare protocol that I was on. It would make sense if your using your gfs eggs as her amh is around the same as mine. I'll try to the best of my memory give you a run through. You take northisterone tablets for 8 days i think and then have a 5 day break where you will have a bleed. Then a few days later you attend the clinic for a prostap injection and 2 days later you start stims for around 10-12 days having scans every other day to check when you will be ready for ec. Then once you're ready you take an ovitrelle shot and then it's egg collection! I'm not sure what sort of drugs you'll be on to prepare your womb for implantation etc but probably a lot less than your gf. When are you hoping to start? 

I've never had a mock transfer but I know a girl way back on this thread did and she sailed through it ( I stalked the life out of these pages before treatment!) Lol.

It looks like he does Taz, Yoga has been told he's doing them all week the week that's likely to be her collection . However maybe we can take the tiniest amount of comfort that some people think he was good when they saw him at another clinic. 

Im going to book my return consultation with Gcrm for when I get back from benidorm. I'm just wondering how much this costs since we are doing access fertility. Any ideas Yoga? I'm also wondering should I have my amh tested again since it will be coming up to a year to when it was last done. Thanks x


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, Leprechaun has remembered the flare protocol really well as I'm currently in the middle of the same protocol and she is spot on! I think most of our paperwork was filled out at consent appt with nurse. 

Leprechaun and Taz...I too have been reading very good things about the 'Dr'  we've all had a negative experience with. Lots of ladies been trying to track him down as they think he is top class! The clinic manager did say he is very good but said she understood and wanted me to feel comfortable. I just don't know what to do as I don't want to make a big fuss. He might be fantastic at EC and ET! 
I'm going to wait and see closer to my dates and if it's worrying me I'll ask for another Dr if possible. 

Maybebaby, it's so lovely to hear from you. Sorry you've been in so much pain. I hope things settle now for a while so you can enjoy the pregnancy. Can't believe you're so far on now! Very happy for you!

Taz, If your EC is this week you will be grand as Dr is off until the following week. Wish I could talk to someone who's been with Dr recently and had success. Would make me feel better.

Starting stims tomorrow.. Excited!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Had scan this morning and am to trigger tomorrow night and for egg collection on Tuesday with Dr Moohan. Eeeek- getting a bit nervous now! Think we only have 4 follicles with any real chance, so disappointing, but still hopeful.


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, that's brilliant! Remember it's quality that counts and it only takes 1 good embie. I reckon I'll be a week behind you for EC! 

Leprechaun, I think it's a good idea to have amh level checked since it determines your protocol. I didn't need a consultation for my second cycle. I came in briefly to sign forms with nurse and it didn't cost anything, which made a nice change..lol! 

Mamai, Dec will be a gr8 time to start.. Excited for you both!

I had first Gonal F tonight.. So far so good


----------



## leprechaun

Good look for Tuesday Taz. It really does only take one good one. Look at maybebaby, she only got 3 eggs and is now in her 18th week of pregnancy 

Hopefully yours will be next Monday Yoga so u get Dr Abagje. How have u been getting on now youre on stims?

Mamai I'm honestly not sure about vitamins as I only took the pregnacare. Maybe next time I'll take others but these were the only thing the clinic mentioned to be but I think most women take other supplements on top of these. I'd imagine the vitamin c can only be good for you so can't see why you couldn't continue to take it. 

AFM- I saw an endocrinologist privately on Sat. I was happy to have someone finally listen to me and know what they are actually talking about when it comes to thyroid issues and pregnancy. He said under no circumstances should I have any more treatment until my thyriod is under control or in his words "You'll have another miscarriage". I'm peed off at my useless GP. No one would listen when I said I need to be monitored more closely, even when my GP wouldn't adjust my meds gcrm were useless too. They know how important tsh levels are for getting pregnant,  they won't treat u if it's above 2.5 so they know how important it is for the baby but they offered no help when I rang them it was almost like now your pregnant we've done our bit. I'll never know why I miscarried for sure but after seeing the endocrinologist I'd say there's a fairly good chance it was due to thyroid issues since the baby was developing until 6/7 weeks.

For anyone who hasn't had their levels checked I'd urge you to do so as 10% of women have thyroid issues. If having your levels checked and your told they are normal (which I'd been told for years) ask what your tsh levels are. They are not normal for fertility unless they are under 2.5, preferably closer to 1. Gcrm don't do thyroid testing so unless you've had yours tested they'll not know if ur numbers are off. I wouldn't want anyone else going through what I did and I only wish I'd seen an endocrinologist before my first round.  It looks like it now could be xmas or Jan before we cycle again so that my thyroid levels are where they should be. 

Sorry for the long post. Looking forward to hearing how u get on on tues Taz. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, gosh...! Lucky you managed to get the information before starting your next cycle. I do find it disappointing that clinics often bypass potentially  important contributing factors when it comes to fertility. It's frustrating and can result in couples requiring many more cycles then they may actually need before having a successful pregnancy. I for one will be making an appt to have my levels checked just incase, so thank you for sharing that information with us. It will be worth waiting a few more months to get your levels normalised before beginning your next cycle. 

Mamai, I don't see any reason for not taking the fizzy Vit C... It's a great antioxidant. I'd maybe check the sugar level, but if it's low enough, it can't do any harm. 

Taz, I hope your trigger went okay... will be thinking of you tomorrow!

So far, not feeling anything from stims.. This will only be day 3. Hopefully everything is ticking along nicely. Yes, I am hoping for EC on the Monday, but in reality will likely be later.. we'll see! Am just worried if Dr has had trouble finding ovaries, that he won't be able to find one of mine for harvesting eggs..lol!


----------



## pandm17

Hey everybody 

Hope you all keeping well I'm counting down til Wednesday til I get stitches removed from surgery. Feeling good that all is sorted now and he removed everything and unblocked the tube is going to keep an eye on me. 

Leprechaun after reading your post I'm going to ask doctor to check my thyroid just in case. 

Taz it seems to have came around so quickly but I know it won't for you. Good luck with everything. Quality over quantity is what I thought the whole way through. 

Mamai i thought that would have been the case. Great for us though as we using my eggs first then if it doesn't work after 3 times we would use partners eggs.

Good luck and take care everyone 😀😀😀

Also sorry we haven't went back for review appointment what do we do just ring them and arrange it? Is this included in treatment? Partner really wants to go before we go on holiday so we have things in future all clear in our minds. We'll need to advise them of recent treatment too.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Pandm. I'm sure you'll be glad to get the stitches out tomorrow. Hope everything is healing up well for you. As far as I know the review is free if you book within two weeks if your outcome date. I'm not sure how much the clinic usually charge. Having said that, if you explain you haven't had time to make an appt due to your surgery, they may not charge you anything. 

Mamai, provided you have the norethisterone ordered and collected before your partner is due to leave, taking it while away should be totally fine. It's just the one tablet each evening. I had no side effects other than a mild headache for a day or two after starting. 

Taz, good luck for your EC today..will be thinking of you


----------



## leprechaun

Pandm we didn't even book our review until a few weeks after my d&c so it was well after 2 months since we had our treatment, I'd be very surprised if they tried to charge you for your review. Ring up and make an appt, u can usually request the doctor you'd like too which is nice.  Let us know how u get on.

Mamai as Yogamini says there should be no bother with the northisterone, I didn't have any side effects except a few spots on my face but otherwise was grand. There are very little side effects for most people on all the drugs it seems so it shouldn't interfere with ur trip at all. As for your thyroid this is just a simple blood test by the nurse so shouldn't need to see your GP. Although when ringing for results never take 'normal' as an answer, as for conception and pregnancy you TSH has to be under 2.5 and I'm flabbergasted at how many GPs don't seem to have a clue about this! 

Yogamini, glad to hear all is going well with being back on stims. I have to say I can't wait to get back on the ball again but I'm trying to enjoy these next few weeks where we can have trips away and I can drink alcohol lol.

Good luck today for egg collection Taz, you're probably having it done around now. Hope all goes well x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies.
I had my first scan today and things are progressing as they should be... looking like there are 5 or 6 good sized follicles (12mm).will know more at next scan. Even though drugs have been increased, it's looking like no extra follicles compared with last time but am thankful things are looking okay at this point!
Hope everyone is keeping okay x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

So glad to hear everything is progressing as it should be! Keep positive and look after yourself, your body is working very hard! Looking forward to hearing next time round how it's going. 

We have our review on 23rd Sept and we go away 25th so great timing. Looking forward to talking it all over with them to get things off our chest and learn what happens next. They don't know about surgery or anything so will have to fill them in also.

Hope everything is good with everybody 😀😀😀


----------



## Taz29duffy

So.... Egg collection was a disaster- only 2 eggs. Consultant and embryologist both said it was a disappointing result and not what they expected. Felt I was oversuppresed and would not be on long protocol again.

Fast forward 2 days and 1 fertilised and we put an 8 cell embryo back in today (day 2). I was told that it was too quality and even that would indicate that we hopefully would get some good quality eggs in future cycles on the right protocol.

The transfer was a little uncomfortable, but definitely not painful and I had some acupuncture after.

Our odds aren't great, but there is still hope as maybebaby has shown!x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Taz,

Congratulations... You're in pupo! It is a real shame that the protocol they chose for your first cycle wasn't the best one for you. I know this does happen from time to time and I understand your disappointment. On a positive note... It's fantastic news that you have a top quality embryo on board and you now have every chance of success! Are you taking any time off work? 

Pandm... Thanks very much. I am pleased we've got this far again as you never know.. Every cycle can be different and not always an improvement on the last one. I'm having a second scan on Sun morning... Think EC will be Tues but will know for sure on Sun. That's great you guys are booked for your review! It's good to talk things over and figure out your next steps and find out what they might change for your next go.. Excited for you and you can go on holiday knowing that's sorted!

Not sure why but am finding the injections a bit more painful than before... Maybe it's because it takes that bit longer to expel a bigger dose... Anyways.. it's worth it!


----------



## Taz29duffy

I am going to take some time off. Interestingly the clinic did say to me to do what feels right and there are no hard and fast rules. Consultant said in nature you don't even know you're pregnant and continue to do all the normal things and it does no harm, so try and follow that!


----------



## Cheesy

Taz, in 2013 I had 2 eggs, of which one fertilised. It was a 2day transfer. I can hear him snoring over the monitor. I know it feels like a numbers game and you're disappointed because the laws of probability feel stacked against you, but you know... It could be the one. Do what pleases you for the 2ww and I hope you'll get good news. 

Yoga I hope the injections get easier. 

Pandm good luck for your review and have a great trip when you get to it. 

Hi to everyone x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Cheesy...it just goes to show that it really is quality over quantity that matters.

Taz, I'm also planning on taking a week or so off after transfer, hoping I get that far. I think the consultant gave good advice.. When you think about it, people are up to all sorts before they know they are pregnant. Just do what feels right. Rest when you want to rest and be active if you have the energy... Just try to relax.. Easier said than done during the 2ww!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Yes I was ever so positive earlier! This morning our embryo was 6 cell and at 12.30, just before it went in, it was 8 cell and now I'm worrying it's growing too fast and will die!

This is going to be a long 12 days x


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, that's amazing your embie divided again just before being put back! The 2ww can be really tough and I know it's easier said than done, but try to remember that your little embie is growing stronger every day and is loving it's nice cosy home! My advice is try to keep yourself as busy as possible, otherwise it's easy for doubt to creep in. Enjoy being in pupo!


----------



## Taz29duffy

I was on the long protocol, which they felt would be best given my AMH, but I guess at my age it suppressed my ovaries too much. They said I would be for short/ flare one in future x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Taz...hope you're keeping well? Try to stay positive... There's every chance this will work for you!

Mamai, I'm doing okay thanks. Day 8 of stims today.. Have scan tomorrow and should find out date for EC. Likely to be Tues for EC provided everything is looking okay tomorrow at scan and my E2 levels are good. This cycle is 4 months after the last one in May. GCRM recommended I should have at least 2 normal cycles before starting again. We waited a little longer as I wanted to give diet/exercise/acupuncture time to take effect before trying again.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and enjoying the weekend


----------



## Yogamini

Hi girls

Had day 9 scan this morning. Consultant could only see about 3 follicles 2x12mm and 1x 17mm. There were another 1 or 2 measuring 7mm but am guessing these won't be large enough to have mature eggs by EC. Have to take another dose of stims (same dose) and go back for a scan in morning. Not sure if it's looking great for me but we'll see.

Taz, hope you're doing okay? Are you taking any time off work?


----------



## Taz29duffy

Yoga that's good they are rescanning you tomorrow. Will EC be wed or thurs? Hopefully you'll at least get 3 good eggs. Is this your second cycle? Are you on access fertility or just doing individual cycles?

I'm ok- not really expecting things to work, so am reasonably relaxed. No major problems or side effects. This morning was weird as i had hoped today would be ET , but sadly I never made it to a 5 day transfer or anywhere close! 

Keep us updated on how things are going! X


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Taz..yes, 3 eggs would be great! I'm guessing possibly Thursday as I have 2 doses of stims left but should know more in morning. Feeling quite bloated and have a heat pad on today as I read somewhere it can help with follicle growth.

That's good you're feeling relaxed.. Best way to be.. ivf really is a game of luck. You never know! Keeping everything crossed for you. When is your OTD? X


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Taz, hope your doing okay? Yes this is our second cycle.. Last one was Apr/May and we got 6 eggs, 1 was immature. Out of the 5, 3 fertilised and 2 made it to day 3 for transfer..BFN 

Just back from scan and things are looking much better than yesterday. D Agbage called them magic follicles! Have gone from 3/4 to 5/6 and they were looking a much better size today. Have 1 dose of gonal F left. Will get a call later to advise me whether to keep stimming or to trigger. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Oh that's exciting! Brilliant follicle growth spurt! 

I'm undecided whether we will try and do another cycle at gcrm or wait on NHS go. I will be 39 in February and feel like time isn't on my side.

Good look with last dose of stimms or trigger!!!x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Taz.. Just be praying the follicles don't magically disappear again! I wish we had more time too..I'll be 40 in Dec. I rang RFC and should be getting our offer anytime. You can defer treatment by 3 months. Will be deferring until my birthday in Dec as my body will need the 3 months to recover before starting. Going by timings, you should get your letter in Dec ... Did you go on list start or end May? X


----------



## Taz29duffy

Yoga, my friend tried to defer following her bereavement, but you have to start treatment by 40th birthday. I am thinking you may not be able to - worth phoning to check with them. I was put on list early May x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Taz, if you went on the waiting a list early May, you should get letter by mid Dec, which isn't too far away. 
I have already been in touch with RFC and can defer provided I call clinic before my birthday in Dec to accept the offer. It will be tight but should Hopefully be enough time for my poor body to recover somewhat!

Clinic called there and have to trigger tonight for EC Wed morning... feeling excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## pandm17

Hey ladies

Hope everyone keeping ok! 

Taz congrats on being pupo! It only takes one, regardless of how many days the transfer is done it really doesn't matter. The longer I research this the more I realise that. I have a good feeling for you so fingers crossed. 

Yogamini

That's so exciting can't wait for you, I loved this time it was amazing, both my partner and I were walking on air but also tried to stay grounded. We couldn't though lol. Hope all goes well which I'm sure it will and soon you will be in the pupo bubble too 😀😀😀


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Pandm...I can't believe we're at this stage already... Happy but need to be realistic.. It's hard to get the balance right! You must have your review coming up soon?


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

Yeah review on 23rd of this month i booked it just before we go away so we will have time to chill and chat about it over a few cocktails lol. I'm interested in what they going to say because everything went great, got to 5dt, he kept saying very healthy eggs, so I just took it as one of them things. At doctors tomorrow to get everything checked going to ask them to check thyroid as well.

Then have review after surgery on 11th Oct, so won't be long coming round until we are started again. We thinking March/April next year hopefully just save til then anyhow. 

Glad it's went quickly for you. We are in a great place now back to normality but start back training this week now that stitches have cleared up! Thank god.

Looking forward to seeing how everything goes. Everything crossed for you but stay positive👌


----------



## Yogamini

That's great Pandm. You had a textbook perfect cycle. The review will be a good opportunity to ask any questions you both might have and find out what the next steps are/what the clinic might do differently if anything. 

I can't wait to get back to proper exercise.. At the moment I'm hill walking and that's about it! It's good that you're giving yourself a longer period of time between cycles.. Means your body and mind should be in a great place when you start again. I would have liked a longer break but unfortunately the Access fertility programme wouldn't allow us to do NHS go in between.

I'm on higher dose of gonal F this time around but stimming took longer and numbers look ever so slightly reduced... The clinic say that follicle recruitment can vary from month to month... Was hoping for slightly higher numbers but it's quality over quantity and I need to keep reminding myself of  that!

EC is Wed morning...will keep u posted


----------



## leprechaun

Wow girls! Can't believe that so much has happened! Stay positive Taz, as you said yourself look at maybebaby! I was a bit like yourself, I was quite relaxed during the tww as I was convinced it wouldn't work and I think some how that made it easier for me. I can't see myself being like that next time though! Who ended up doing your colllection and transfer? When is your OTD? Everything crossed for you! And congrats on being PUPO!

Yogamini good luck for tomorrow with egg collection! Who will be doing it do u know? Please keep us posted. I love to see how you are all doing and honesty wish you the best of luck! 

Pandm that's nice you'll be getting away just after your review. You got to 5dt as you said and I'm guessing they will probably want to keep everything the same for your next cycle. It's great that you are having the 'full work' up before your next cycle,  I'm the same, ive got my consultation to have my hsg on the 28th with Dr Roberts and I'm having an ultrasound on my thyroid on Fri with the endocrinologist.

Mamai, I think you can honestly cycle as soon as your next period comes if you've been unsuccessful or had a miscarriage although mentally it takes a little longer to go again, especially as you might want to investigate a few reasons why it hasn't worked. I'm desperate to start again but I know I've to get a few things in order before I cycle again. It's frustrating having to wait. 

Hope everyone else is well too. I'm just back from benidorm. I'd love another trip away, I'm always the same when I get home lol, always planning the next holiday but I think it's tough when you get back to reality and I'm still really struggling with my friends pregnancy even though I'm trying to be as logical as I can about it. My other best friends wife got pregnant just as we were starting ivf and I was fine about it but this one is giving me knots in my stomach and I feel so guilty about it. It must be because of the miscarriage but I'm struggling and I'm terrified that if my next round fails I'll not even be able to see her baby when it's born and I've never envisioned being like this. But I feel like I'll always be screaming inside that should be me too. I'm honestly thinking about taking up the counselling at gcrm because I never expected to feel like this about a friends pregnancy, especially an ivf baby. 

I'm sorry girls I'm really waffling on. I got a beautiful tattoo when I was away as a wee remembrance and I'm hoping that will help me heal too. It's on my side so no one will ever see it except dh x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies, just a quick post. Feeling pretty devastated today. Only 1 egg retrieved out of 5/6 follicles. Dr Traub did collection and he too was surprised and disappointed as my estradiol levels matched the number of follicles on scan
They took some blood samples to do hormone testing to try and figure out whether I ovulated early and if not, what might have gone wrong. Needless to say our chances are not looked good. It's gonna be a long wait for that phone call tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is keeping well. Welcome back from holiday Leprechaun


----------



## pandm17

Hi Yogamini

So sorry to hear that, fingers crossed for that one to fertilise overnight. Keep us posted and I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Aww no Yogamini. I'm so sorry to hear that. If you ovulated early does that mean they'll do another round free of charge?

I honestly pray ur wee egg fertilises over night. I know it's so hard. Me saying it only takes one won't bring you much comfort right now I know. But hopefully some good news in the morning for you. I really will be thinking of you. This whole process is so f**king cruel x


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks girls, I don't think we will get another cycle as from the clinics perspective everything looked positive. We were told it's quite rare.. They were going to leave fertilisation a little longer to ensure the egg is mature enough. Two different consultants were getting conflicting results from scan just 1 day apart. I was told on Sunday follicles werent large enough.. most were 12mm. They usually only grow 2mm a day but by next day they had grown 4mm  ! As we all know, it's not an exact science and every body is different. I read somewhere that follicles can't be empty.. Usually when the egg number doesn't match follicle number on scan, the eggs are immature and 'stick' to the follicle wall meaning they don't flush out at collection. Ah well... Nothing we can do now. Hoping and praying this one will fertilise and be healthy!

Will keep you posted... Enjoy your evening


----------



## Cheesy

Yoga I'm sorry your EC was a disappointment. In my time I've had 2 tx with no eggs at EC and it knocked me for six. You must feel the same with just the one, but right now you are still in the game and I hope the one you've got is the ticket. Good luck for fertilisation.


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Cheesy. I was in total shock and for a minute thought the consultant was having a laugh! It really knocked the wind out of my sails. Was expecting this cycle to be an improvement on the last but as we know ivf isn't predictable. Hoping for a fighter!


----------



## pandm17

Yogamini

Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you today. Im really hoping for best outcome for you xx


----------



## leprechaun

Yes Yogamini, just checking in on you this morning and praying to God that it was good news for you xx


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks girls. I appreciate your support. Unfortunately it was not good news. Clinic rang to say that my 1 egg had failed to fertilise overnight. So, that's us out of the game with GCRM. The consultants were going to discuss our case today once blood results were back and we've booked a review with Dr Agbage start of October. 
Really can't understand where it all went wrong this cycle...as I was on flare in May and had 6 eggs. Maybe time for a new clinic. Our next and last cycle(unless we win the lottery!) will be with RFC. After that, who knows. Feeling totally disappointed and disillusioned by the whole process. And wondering what the hell just happened!? Ah well... Gotta move on. 

On a positive note, I had a boozy lunch with a dear friend today and it helped to remind me that I need to try and enjoy each moment and not be consumed by the ivf monster! Life is cruel sometimes but it's also very beautiful!
Laugh, love, dance and smile as often as you can...life is happening right now. I don't want to miss any more of my precious time stressing about what might never be. Maybe our time will come, maybe it won't. I am going to try and let go of my attachment to the outcome.. I think it's the only way I will ever truly be happy and free! Live in the moment girls and I wish you every happiness in the world... We deserve it! X


----------



## Cheesy

Yoga I'm v sorry indeed to read this - so unfair. Take care of yourself


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Cheesy. This forum has been a great support and I know my journey has been relatively easy compared with a lot of ladies, yourself included. It hurts right now and will take time to heal. I will stay positive though x


----------



## Cheesy

I know it does and you feel cheated when you don't get to ET. All the stims and feels like nothing to show for it. I suspect in your case there will be other things to try - if and when you are ready, finances permitting. Like tweaks to a protocol, additional tests, whatever. It's so complicated with so many variables and no one solution works for everyone. Docs do learn things from our responses on the bad cycles. But don't put too brave a face on. It xxxxing sucks!


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Cheesy...I feel completely cheated at the moment and am feeling angry and frustrated! Thinking of going for some counselling to help me get my mojo back before the next one and possibly discuss other options such as adoption. Hats off to the ladies who can continue to do multiple cycles...I don't think I'm cut out for it!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Yoga, a lot of things say that 3 cycles is the what most fertility experts would say is appropriate. Dr Traub was interviewed On the tv a few months ago smd talked about how many women need 3 cycles and that that is what the NHS should offer. I'm not sure I will be able to call it quits after 3!

Leprechaun it sounds like you've had a good time off and a chance to recharge before getting TSH under control and cycling again.

Pandm- I don't think our cycle has worked and I've been dying to get back to proper training.

I conceded and bought and did a first response test and it was negative. I have read that people have got positives 8 days after a 2dt, but not me.

Also a dopey question... I had me ET at 12.00 last Thursday (8th) so is today,Thursday 15th, 7 or 8 days after transfer? I'm not sure if transfer day is day 1

T xo


----------



## pandm17

Yogamini

I'm so sorry to hear that, so not fair. All I will say is as you already know give yourself a few days to even process what has just happened. Then look at your next steps. I don't think though you will know until you hear all from clinic etc. Let all the emotion out as well don't keep it in. We are all behind you and will be here anytime you need to talk.

Taz

I think that's really early to test. The next time I'm not even using a pregnancy test. We couldn't go through that again. To get two strong positives and be over the moon, then bang back to reality of numbers. Never again. At least when it's a low number you know. But as they say you live and learn. Just don't give up hope and take it easy. I would probably have say 7 days after transfer but perhaps girls with more experience could clear that up for you as I'm not too sure.


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, I'd say you're day 7 post transfer. Maybe too early to test, but it's really hard to resist! Yes, they say 3 cycles is best though at my age, maybe that increases! If I had finances I'd probably do further cycles but aren't financially in a position as we're currently saving to get structural work done on our house and pay back 10,000 loan we took out for access fertility/medication. 

Pandm, thanks so much. This forum has been fantastic support. We're gonna just take it easy on ourselves and enjoy some freedom. It will be good to have review and hopefully find out what our next steps should be. Hope your review goes well and you have a nice relaxing holiday. 
Will be keeping an eye on this forum anyways as I want to know how you all get on over the coming months.. hoping for lots of happy news!


----------



## leprechaun

Aww yogamini, I'm so so sorry to hear this.  It's so cruel. I really am devestated for you and i know how much the whole process takes from you emotionally and physically. There are so many clichés I could say now but I know at the moment my words will have little comfort to u. From the bottom of my heart I wish you peace and happiness and and I hope gcrm can offer some insight on how this cycle went so wrong. You sound like such a wonderful positive person.

Quite frankly the thought of another cycle terrifies me. Like you I don't think I'd be cut out for more than 3. Already there is almost a part of me that wishes I hadn't even started this journey because it's a total lottery with so much pain and heartache along the way for the majority of us. 

Taz, if you can take pandms advice about testing early. Day 1 is the day after transfer so today youd be 8dp2dt. It's all well and good me saying that cuz I'm not sure if I could hold out. I tested too early, I thought it was the ovitrelle that caused the line and actually could well have been. I sent myself batsh*t crazy over the next few days so I think testing either way won't stop the torture whether there is a line or not. It would be highly likely you'd have got a negative yesterday pregnant or not. Wishing you a lovely bfp. Please keep us posted xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well. It's a struggle for us all girls but hopefully we get there in the end x


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, thank you.. Your words are a comfort and I know our journey so far hasn't been nearly as difficult as many of the ladies on this forum, yourself included. I feel cheated and can only imagine how cheated you must have felt during your last cycle. But we must all soldier on.. Pick ourselves up and think of the next steps as Pandm rightly advised. 

Am off the rest of this week. I'm doing the 5K run in the dark in November for charity, so will be focusing my energy on training for that as I'm not a natural runner! I'm sure I'll be hearing from RFC soon enough. Would like a longer break but time is not in my side!

I hope you can enjoy these next few months off too Leprechaun while you're waiting to cycle again. Some kind of normality is very important in this journey. 

I sincerely hope that we can all get to a place where we are happy and content. 

I am remaining positive for you Taz...X x


----------



## Cheesy

Yoga, hugs. Good luck with your training too. I understand your position: finances and reaching an emotional limit. You must do what's right for you but probably too raw right now. It's about trying to navigate the path of least regret - easier said than done, and deeply personal too. A little time out helped me at various points and my lowest was after my tx no 2. But I was a 3rd time lucky gal. If only one could know in advance. I think the uncertainty is the killer.

Taz, my instinct is you tested v early - too early - and the result can't be definitve - though it _ might,_ sadly, be right. Plenty of stories on these boards though of early negative results that change to a positive. I think I did bloods at 12dp2dt and some wait longer than that. Maybe prepare yourself for the worst but 100% continue with meds and test again, ideally with bloods, on your OTD. I'm with Pandm in preferring accuracy of blood numbers too.

Leprechaun I think you are right, there is a lottery element to all this. No one knows if persistence will be rewarded, too many variables and too many times when it isn't. Often it does take a few goes to fix on a protocol that works, or maybe hit on a lucky month with better eggs, or whatever. It certainly takes a toll. my DH and I continued because with his MF issues there was zero chance of a surprise natural BFP and we didn't want ever to feel we had given up too soon. But we also had a natural end point after 5 attempts because they had extracted 5 straws of sperm from him.

No easy decisions in this.

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## leprechaun

Just checking in on Yogamini and Taz. Yoga I really have been thinking about you these past few days. I can understand your pain a little just from suffering infertility and suffering 2 miscarrages. Sometimes I just want to scream, shout and cry at the unfairness of it all. We all deserve to be parents. We all have so much love to give. I hope that you've been doing all the things you can't while going through treatment though I suppose it won't be long before you will be doing round 3. As Cheesy said, she was a round 3 girl. Praying u are too. 

Taz I know you haven't updated. Not sure when your otd is but thinking of you and hope you get some good news x


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, that resonates with me a lot... feeling a bit better today thanks. Just incredibly disappointed and saddened that is such a lottery were playing. Hoping we all get winning tickets!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Girls today should be OTD but no need to waste a pregnancy test as my period came in full force yesterday. I wasn't expecting the cycle to work, but equally didn't think I would bleed and was quite shocked when it happened.

I'm angry, upset and bitter. It seems so easy for most people around me to get pregnant and apart from one friend, who isn't local, I know no one who has had any problems conceiving and I hate it. I'm an only child so not even any nieces or nephews. My sister in law and I have a very strained relationship and she had her first baby on the day of us starting this IVF cycle. I've really struggled to cope with that and now I'm going to have a christening to face. I've no idea how I'll get through that and Christmas. My in laws have been absolutely rubbish and totally insensitive throughout the process, but my own parents have been wonderful, but sadly they're away at the moment. 

I've been a bit disillusioned with gcrm and don't understand why at my initial scan, my medications weren't increased. I know I'll get a stock answer like 'oh we thought you would respond a little slower and at your next scan things were better'. Yes they were, but they were never anywhere close to where they should be. Anyway I'm rambling on and am pretty sure that most of you guys have shared all these feelings at some point!ill probably wait on the Rvh go next (hopefully around Xmas- yay! Another period of my life ruined!) and the decide whether we try gcrm again or try somewhere slightly further a field, with better success rates. 

Leprechaun you needed those holidays I bet! 

Pandm hope the training is going well. 

Yoga good look for the Royal and I'll see you on those boards! 

Mamai good luck for your first cycle!!! X


----------



## Cheesy

Taz I'm so sorry to read this update. I was crossing everything for you. You have some very valid questions for any follow up consult and I'd add to the list whether you should have your progesterone levels checked/ P meds increased to stop your period coming before you've actually tested and been advised to stop meds. It is unbelievabley tough to deal with failures when all around you are people falling at the drop of a hat. I agree Christmas is a particular kick in the teeth too. I hope this is a setback but one that the docs learn from. Sending you heaps of love xxx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Thank you cheesy. I've so many questions, but not sure I'll get them answered. I totally think I'll need additional progesterone the next cycle, although it will be an NHS cycle, so not sure if they have a limit on how much medication they give you! I will be a very demanding patient! 

On a positive note we have booked a wee holiday between now and our review, so hopefully we can recharge. X


----------



## Cheesy

Deffo be demanding Taz and without guilt. You don't want to look back with regret. I never had an NHS cycle so don't know how individualised they are but you have good evidence from this tx about how your body reacted to certain amounts of meds. I'm glad you've booked a break - very good idea.


----------



## DiamondGirl

Taz, I'm so sorry that your cycle ended with disappointment, it's a very cruel process but we must not get bogged down in bitterness. Somehow you'll find the strength and optimism to try again. 
I too was rather disillusioned with GCRM, given that we had come through 2 fresh cycles at RFC & got good numbers of follicles and eggs and a good fertilisation rate, I was gutted to to find that I only managed to get 1 fertilised egg, transferred on day 2 with our first GCRM cycle. 
RFC had me on long protocol (with decent results though no pregnancy), and GCRM put me on a short flare protocol with awful results and also no pregnancy. I'm going to put it down to trial and error, but questions will be asked at the review appointment. 
Don't want to be all negative though, we were very happy with how we were treated at GCRM, all doctors & nurses that we met with were lovely & very helpful and there is a very positive atmosphere at the clinic,  we just got a very disappointing result. Better luck next time, eh?


----------



## pandm17

Taz

I'm so so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping that just by some chance or luck this time might surprise you. I'm really baffled how most of cycles are going on this thread. After our review on Friday I think the main two things I want to think about are 1. Do we change donor the next time. 2. Do we change or stay with Gcrm. I have to admit I liked the staff and how smoothly everything went with Gcrm. But a big change in numbers for a lot of people I don't understand. I do feel positive going forward now that I have had more tests etc and can't feel any pain around pelvis especially right side now. So time will tell.

Your allowed to be all them things Taz it's only natural. I just hope you get through it. Take care xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Thanks for all your lovely comments- it means a lot to me. I guess our local options are very limited and Gcrm has the superior results out of what we have here, but I wasn't overly impressed. I liked some of the staff, but often felt a bit rushed and there wasn't much small talk. The consultants (except one), anaesthetist and embryologist a were all lovely, but sometimes I would have just liked to have been asked how I was. I certainly anticipate that approach at the Royal, but not so much private clinics. Like I said we will do our Royal go and then either go abroad or else do access fertility (if accepted) at Gcrm.

I went to the gym today and have booked a holiday, so not all bad! X


----------



## DiamondGirl

Guys, alarm bells are ringing now that I've read some of your concerns regarding a certain consultant at GCRM, could someone PM the name of the doc, I have someone in mind and would like to see if it's the same person? 
Thanks x


----------



## pandm17

Diamondgirl

Im not too sure about that, I only had one or two consultants and they were great.  One a little brief but for collection and transfer the same one and we have our review with him friday also.  

I was meaning to ask you all did any of you use eeva? We said we wouldnt use it first time but we will the next time I think.


----------



## Taz29duffy

We were considering using Eeva, but with only one fertilised egg it wasn't really an option! Unless you've several embryos I don't really see the point.


----------



## leprechaun

Taz I'm so sorry your cycle didnt work. Seems GCRM aren't exactly performing at their best at the moment. I've counted out of 7 cycles we've done between us there is only one baby on the way. Not great numbers by any stretch. I'm sure you are feeling a lot of emotions. I really do sympathise. With having such a decent amh it's extremely frustrating to get 2 eggs, I can't quite understand why ur meds weren't upped. It sounds like they should have had u on a different protocol not that I know much about it all but I think maybebaby had a decent amh and came away with low numbers too, I don't know if this is somehow to try and avoid ohss?

I'm dreading another cycle and being in a reasonably decent place at the moment I'm terrified of having to do it all again. It's all too much, physically and emotionally. Plus with my last 2 best friends with babies coming I'll find a bfn or even worse another miscarriage a whole lot harder to deal with this time.  

I've already thought ahead if our next 2 cycles don't work. Ever the optimist as you can tell! I've looked into serum athens, a lot of people have had great results there. It's something I obviously need to look into in more depth and I'm sure you've researched a few clinics overseas yourself. That's if I decide to continue with ivf. 

Great you've booked a holiday, sounds like just what you need! Life is for living and it's easy to forget to enjoy it when  you're on this roller coaster. 

Yogamini I hope u are bearing up ok too. I know it's hard. Diamond girl you too. And everyone who is going through it.

Pandm we didn't use eeva, we weren't planning to on our first cycle at least but when we got 7 eggs and 6 fertilised robbie asked would we be happy for them to use a different  time lapse machine on them free of charge as they were doing a trial. I don't know if it made any difference, tbh I don't think we had enough numbers for it to make a huge difference. I guess it's something we will consider next time if we get enough embryos but after reading everyone's posts on here I'm assuming we will get lower numbers next time as I suppose my amh will have dropped. My advice would be to say u want to use it to keep ur options open, they'll ask u again on egg collection day and you'll be able to make a better decision then. Hope u are well x


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, I just want to let you know I'm thinking of you and understand how you're feeling right now. I hope you get some much needed answers at your review appt. A holiday is just what you need. Hope going back to work was okay. I keep thinking I should be in the middle of my 2 ww now but it never even happened! I can't understand why they never upped your meds when the scan indicated but as you say, they'll have an answer for you! I will see u on the RFC threads.

Although I found the majority of staff at GCRM lovely, I must say, I didn't feel as confident this time around, particularly with how my scans were going. The follicle numbers on 2nd and 3rd scans just 1 day apart were completely different and it left me feeling that one consultant wasn't fully competent.

I've been reading that the short flare protocol, which GCRM seem very keen to use, can cause too high a level of LH, leading to high androgen levels in the ovaries which can  negatively affect the quality of the eggs. Apparently all follicles have eggs in them but some do not develop properly and remain 'stuck' to the inside wall of follicle and cannot be flushed out. This can be improved by tailoring the protocol next time. I doubt the Royal will be tailoring my treatment to such a degree though. Will have to wait and see.

Pandm, glad your review went okay. I wish you every success on your next cycle, whichever clinic you choose.

Leprechaun, I agree the number of positive cycles with GCRM between all of us ladies doesn't reflect the success rates they advertise. I wonder what's going on at the moment, especially for the ladies with good AMH levels.. Very disappointing! How are your thyroid levels? Do you know when you will be cycling again? 

Mamai, when will you be starting treatment with GCRM? ..hoping you will bring some positive results to this thread!


----------



## pandm17

Thanks Yogamini 

Our review is today, I think I'm in a good place and ready for it. We know nobody that it has worked first time for and knew we were going to be so lucky if it did so I think that's keeping us going. We have agreed to do access fertility this time with my eggs hopefully then if that doesn't work and also if it does the next time use my partners eggs and probably me carry. I don't know if there is a lot that they can tell us only advise what they can do next time round. But we are keeping options open as both of our friends have a baby through origin. 

I wish all of you the best and be strong and it's only a matter of time. You will get the happy ending. Nothing worthwhile is ever easy ♥


----------



## Yogamini

Pandm, hope your review went well? I wish you every success with this next cycle...it would be amazing to use both your eggs to complete your family! 

We received our offer of treatment today from RFC... feeling nervous and excited all over again! Have asked for a deferment for a couple of months ( you can defer up to 3 months) as I want to give my body time to recover before pumping it full of more drugs. I'm also hoping that they will use any recommendations for improvement from this cycle. We have our review Monday week so hopefully have a better idea moving forward.

In the meantime, I'm focusing on saving money to get some home improvements done. Can't afford to borrow as we took out a bank loan for treatment. This will be our last cycle unless we win the lottery. If not successful, at least we'll have the house to focus on and perhaps consider adoption, though my partner not so keen so would have to talk him around. It's a never ending journey!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Mamai- I was scanned on day 8, 10 and 12. My scans were between 07.30 and 08.30. You had a scab and a blood. I was on long protocol and started stimms 2 weeks after prostap injection, but it depends on when your period comes. 

Pandm- how did the review go? Ours is mid October. I've a lot of questions, but not sure there are any real answers! 

Yogmanin- that is great re Royal! You were put on the list in February weren't you? I spoke with the Royal and the receptionist said that if you've had any fertility treatment since being out on the list, you'd be reviewed so that your treatment can be taken into consideration. I'm reckoning we will probably be cycling at the start of 2017. If you defer I suspect we will be pretty close in cycling times again- let's hope we bring each other some luck!

Leprechaun, how are you? Hope you're keeping well.

I've been ok the last few days. Maybe better than I thought, apart from occasional waves of anxiety that I won't ever have children. We are going to try and enjoy life for the next month (booze, caffeine, sugar) and then will try and focus on preparing for the Royal cycle. My biggest fear is the egg collection under local- I'm terrified!x


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, I was on short protocol. Started Stims 2 days after prostap and had early morning scans (between 7.30 and 8.15) days 6, 8 and 9. Although I would love nothing more than to have a child of my own, I'm not sure how many more treatments I could do, emotionally or financially! I just wish the adoption process was a bit more appealing. However, the measures they have put in place are there to protect the child and that is most important.

Taz, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better and enjoying some normality again even for a little while! It's important for our mental health. I too suffer from waves of anxiety and panic at the thought of never having a family of my own. I used to work overnights and would often wake up in a panic thinking about the future. I am trying to live more in the moment and it helps but still get occasional anxiety. 

I'm thinking of going for the free counselling sessions. Just prior to my last cycle in May, I'd been having regular therapy and it certainly helped me stay positive going into my treatment. 

Pandm, hope your review was informative and will help you in moving forward positively.

Leprechaun, I hope everything is okay with you.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Everybody

How are you all keeping? So just back from holiday and feeling apart from prickly heat and tiredness I’m definitely in a good state of mind.  Ready to take on the world on this Monday! 

So review went well as we expected.  It was with Dr Agbaje who we had all along so that was better.  Basically we were told that it worked on our first try, the pregnancy just didn’t progess.  We have been told that chemical pregnancies are so common that rarely anyone knows these happen apart from people going through fertility treatment as tests are so early.  They said based on my low AMH and the high doses I was on they wouldn’t change anything.  One thing we did discuss however was that we want to get partners AMH checked as we going to go firstly with my eggs then full refund and then partners if still doesn’t work.  Partner coming round about carrying, think she would like to experience it just not yet but if she has to she will eventually.

We were told that on average it takes 3 cycles of fertility treatment for it to work, they really are going to push for this on NHS as most other countries have this.  That would be amazing if that happened here as they recommend three tries at least.  So overall was a good positive visit especially as it helped partner get into a positive frame of mind, as she is a very positive person but this had knocked her for six which I wasn’t used to either.  But she has totally came out the other end now and we cant wait to get started again, hopefully March/April time which wont be long coming round.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in a while. I'm trying my best not to think of all things fertility like at the moment. I had another ivf pregnancy announcement this week, it was an old school friend who I knew was cycling this summer with the rfc. Her baby is due the same week as my other friend who got her bfp at the rfc. So the rfc are on a roll at the moment so it seems. Hope you are lucky there too yogamini. 
Mamai, gcrm won't treat you for ur thyroid, they'll say ur levels are fine for cycling. You could email Dr Mcfaul,  he was the one who picked up on my hypothyroidism at the rfc but I'm sure all the rest of them are clued up in it too.
Glad the review went well pandm, it all sounds very positive for your next cycle. 
Hope everyone else is keeping well. I know it's tough at times x


----------



## jimmycricket

Hey folks,

Does any one have any support groups they go to or would they be interested in meeting up.  I and my partner are finding i hard to come to terms with infertility and feel its easier to talk face to face to 'real' people than chat on an online forum :-(


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Hey everyone hope u are all well! I haven't been on much but thought I would update you! My little 2 day embryo is now nearly 23 in pregnancy and developing into our future baby boy! They have finally settled on a due date of the 9th February! Pregnancy hasn't been to hard on me lots of heartburn and still have the pain from ohss from time to time think it might turn out to be a cyst! My placenta is very low so they are keeping and eye on me! Being on the NHS is very different as no one really sees u which can be scary! I hope and pray that ur next try at ivf will be as successful as ours! Love to yous all!! Xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Maybebaby!

So great to hear from you and amazing your having a little baby boy! So happy for you ♥!

Make sure your definitely taking it easy and looking after yourself. My partners sister is also expecting and she is going to find out so we are going to have a new wee baby in the family April 😍 Then it will be us trying again so looking forward to it. It will happen for us all just a matter of time.

Great to hear from you and that news makes me smile 😀😀😀


----------



## leprechaun

Lovely news maybebaby! Huge congrats. I can't help feeling a pang that that should be both of us, but seems the chief had other plans for me. I'm thrilled that everything worked out for you though. Keep us posted.

Jimmycricket, I don't know of any support groups but you will find you will get a lot of support on these boards. Especially this thread. Us girls have been getting to know each other over the past 6 months or so and have shared all the highs and lows. You'll be welcomed here with open arms and you might find you can say more here than you may be able to say face to face to someone.

I'm struggling at the moment with my best friend finding out last week she has a baby girl on the way and my other best friends baby is due next week. I'm really trying to avoid my friend, I can't face her just yet but I feel guilty cuz hers is an ivf pregnancy but the dates are just too close to mine and I'm constantly walking around with a huge knot in my stomach every time I think of it, which is a lot! A friend of ours has planned a get together with all the kids and our pregnant friend as we all havent had a good catch up in ages, they all mean well but I feel like telling them all to f**k off.

I'm just back from another holiday in benidorm for 2 friends which was amazing and at times like that I appreciate not having kids but now I'm home reality has slapped me in the face. I'm terrified of my next cycle. Looks like it will be December for us. 

I know everyone is struggling so I'm sorry for the post yapping about myself. I don't really have anyone else who understands how I'm feeling and you'd nearly think I was bipolar how I go up and down, sometimes I even half convince myself I don't want kids and then others my heart is aching for one. 

I hope the girls who have recently done treatment are coping ok. It's really hard I know. Love to everyone anyway x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi mamai, 

I'm starting my 2nd cycle with GCRM this month & I requested a long protocol this time after a disappointing outcome last cycle on short protocol.
Got my dates dates today, so I get the prostap injection on day 21, wait for my period which all being well should be day 28/29, get a baseline scan on day 2-4 of bleed, if I appear to have down regulated and womb lining is thin then I start the Merional injections the following day, I assume. Duration of injections could be as much as 14 days depending on my response. So all in, it seems like the duration of the treatment could be between 4 & 5 weeks, including egg collection & embryo transfer, depending on response & whether embies go to blast or not. Hope I got that right, I'm just trying to get my head around it myself, rather worried that there seems to be more scans scheduled, I have no more leave to take from work, aaggghhhh!!!!
Hope this helps Mamai, was on the long protocol before with RFC but with burselin & gonal f, so this is a little different. When are you both starting your treatment?


----------



## Yogamini

Gosh... Haven't been on here in a while... So much happening! I just felt that I needed to take a step back from it for a while and change my focus a little, which has helped. 
Still feeling a little raw from my previous cycle which was so disappointing. We have our review next Monday so hoping that might shed some light and help us find a way to move forward feeling more positive.

Am currently deferring NHS appointment. Going to call end of October and hoping to get a date for starting in Jan, after my 40th. 
Feeling very nervous as NHS go is our last. Sometimes I wish I lived elsewhere as we only get the 1 go on the NHS compared with 3 cycles in other areas. 

Maybe baby... Fantastic news... So very happy for you to be at 23 weeks now! Amazing!

Pandm, glad you're review went well and you and partner are feeling positive and ready to cycle again. Lovely there will be a little baby in the family too!

Diamond girl, good luck with your cycle this month. I hope this is the one for you!

Leprechaun, I understand where you're coming from. I go from desperately wanting a child to feeling that life is okay without..I honestly think it depends on my hormones! Am struggling myself at moment with SIL being pregnant and growing bigger each time I see her but an delighted for her!

Mamai, hope all is good.. When are you cycling?

Welcome Jimmy... You'll find there is a wealth of information and support on this forum. It can be a very lonely journey without others to share. The girls are amazing on here. Couldn't have got this far without their support.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi Mamai, as I was on the flare it was slightly different. We will prob be starting on the northisterone around the end of December probably actually on Xmas day by looking at my period chart. I actually counted and it looks like we'll get our otd on the 9th Feb which was my initial due date for my last pregnancy so that's the kind of time frame we'd be looking at. I know gcrm closes around xmas and new year so I'm hoping we are able to start then as next month is too soon as I've been drinking really heavily with all my recent holidays and I mean drinking like an 18 year old on holiday in magaluf. So I feel I need to give myself some extra teetotal time. I've also gained some weight I want off before cycling again. I'm really frightened this time. I took it all with a pinch of salt the first time around really. I'm also feeling quite negative about it too which my dh keeps telling me not too which is impossible cuz I can't help the way I feel. I just have this gut instinct we will never be parents, in fact I feel like I know we won't be so why am I putting myself through all this. I've felt it for a long time, even since we were ttc at the very start and I'd no reason to think I'd any fertility issues and ovulating regularly. I even felt like I'd never be a mother even before I met my dh and and even been pregnant with a very early miscarriage before we met. I've never heard of anyone else feeling that way before they even knew they'd have fertility issues. I know it's obviously a common feeling if you've had years of disappointment though.

Mamai I'm sorry I answered your pm and wrote a whole essay as usual but my fone died before I could send it so if your not happy with Gcrms response regarding ur thyroid pm me and I'll try and advise u any way I can. 

Diamond girl I really hope all goes well with your cycle. I know you've had a rough road. Especially since having a bfp on the first round and then it being ectopic. It's one f**ked up roller coaster, that's for sure. Hopefully the long protocol will be more suited to u. Keep us posted. 

Yogamini, I'm sure u are still very raw from the last cycle. It really takes so much from you, even when the outcome is positive. Think back to patbaz who has prob had her wee baby and all. It finally worked for her at 40. So there is no reason why it can't be the same for you. Plus as I said before my 2 friends are both 20 weeks pregnant from their first cycle at the rfc. And one friend in particular had so many fertility issues, pcos, endometriosis and had cervical cancer which was caught early thank God but has had most of her cervix removed. So I have a lot more faith in them now than I did before.

The struggle carries on but I'm trying to enjoy life and I truly am but often I'll sit and think and it really hurts. I share all your sadness but life is for living and I think that's one thing that can be forgotten when youre going through all this. Love to all x


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, thanks for being so honest. Ever since we started ttc (7 years ago), I too had a gut feeling that something was wrong and that we'd never conceive or be parents. Am only sorry it took us so long to get tested etc. I have spent years thinking about fertility and hoping/praying for a miracle pregnancy like so many others I'm sure. It's a very tough and lonely journey at times but it helps so much to have a forum like this to share our thoughts and feelings.

I'm really hoping this next cycle will be the one as otherwise it's over for us (unless we win the lottery!) I'm afraid of what my emotions will be like if it's another BFN... But trying not to focus on that and instead enjoy life and see what the next few months bring. 

I wish everyone on here all the luck in the world and hope it's the happiest of outcomes for you all!

Won't be long now until your cycling again Leprechaun...I'm hoping to cycle around the same time as you, although I think the RFC prefer long protocol.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Our sperm arrived end of April. Compulsory screening bloods start of May. Final consultation week later. Then waited on AF coming which came 23rd May, then started tablets on day 21 which was 11th June, we picked up meds on 9th June and went through everything with nurse. We went away when we started tablets on 11th June just small tablet  to be taken twice daily so you can bring them with you. After Norethisterone 5 day break to wait on bleed then call the clinic. 

We just booked consultation when suited us. When we called to say that AF had came in May they went through all the dates with us. Hope that helps.

Glad you have decided on sperm donor that's a hard one!

Take care 😀


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

They didn't mention any timescales to us, it was our choice to start right away after consent. It's your tests you have closer to time as they need them within 3 months of treatment so probably Dec for you. 

Yes we deffo doing access fertility couldn't go through that well what do we do now again. We should have done it first time but no regrets. Just would have saved a lot of time and money. Coz for a few grand more we would of had 3 tries. We want to have piece of mind as well as 3 attempts. Yes will do we go next week to get AMH tested be interesting because she is a few years younger than me lol. 

I had some tests done at my gp surgery including thyroid it's 1.5 and everything normal they said so that's a relief. Another thing ticked off 😀. OH got me another holiday next week for my birthday lol..,I'm like right this is deffo the last lol.

Excited for you this weekend, we went for dinner to celebrate and took loads of pics 😀 Was very exciting!!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, hope u are well. Looks like myself, Mamai and yogamini could all be cycle buddies. That would be great. 
Mamai as pandm said you can take northisterone with u. There's no side effects from it so it would be fine to take away.

Pandm, ur like me. I had 3 foreign holidays in the space of 6 weeks lol. 2 were just short breaks in benidorm but after everything we went through this summer and with another round of ivf looming I felt like we deserved to treat ourselves! Glad your thyroid levels are spot on. I'm seeing my endocrinologist again in 2 weeks so I'm hoping he's going to give me some answers or at least adjust my meds which he hasn't done yet. Hope Gcrm have advised you on ur thyroid Mamai, pm me if you have any questions and I'll do my best to help.

Yogamini I really hope you have better luck at the rfc. I know it's daunting as you feel like it could be your last go. I think 4 will be my limit. That's my 3 access and my 1 rfc go. I had lunch with my pregnant friend yesterday and her experience with them was very positive. She said everyone was lovely and she was able to ring with any questions or queries. She even ruined £800 worth of drugs by turning off the fridge by accident and they replaced them for her free of charge. She only has good things to say about them and really didn't expect it to work because she has so many fertility issues.

I'm so glad I met my friend yesterday, it was lovely and I think avoiding the situation made it worse for me. I know everyone is different but I think in those situations it's better just to face the person. Having said that my friend is pregnant with an ivf baby so she understands my feelings and we were able to talk freely. Now I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and I'm excited for the baby coming even though she is likely to make an appearance on my babies due date and by then I'll have just finished a round of ivf. 

Sorry about the long post as usual. Hope ur all enjoying ur weekend x


----------



## Gemini40

Anyone on here used gcrm Belfast for the alacante ivf de programme? Any recommendations


----------



## leprechaun

Hi Gemini, Sorry I don't know of anyone who has used the programme but just wanted to wish you luck x


----------



## Yogamini

Welcome Gemini,

Sorry but I can't advise you on the programme either... Have you tried searching the forum for Alicante ivf... Maybe other folks on here who can offer help? GCRM staff are also very helpful if you have questions.

So...we had our review at GCRM on Monday. It went well though no clear answers as to why we had 7 follicles and only 1 immature egg unfortunately. Blood results which were taken on day of EC were all within expected range. Dr Abage said there is a small possibility that I may have undergone early luteinisation (LH surge) as my progesterone level was on the upper end of scale, while estrogen was on the lower end and had dropped from 7000 to around 3000 from last scan to day of EC. Could also suggest that my ovaries responded poorly to the break in Gonal F (FSH)... And that I may be better to keep taking it even on trigger day. 
With patients who are over stimming , they recommend stopping Gonal F for a few days to calm things and this can result in a drop in egg numbers. 
But overall, Drs are a bit baffled as my follicles reached a good size and number plus my blood results all looked good with estrogen rising steadily with follicle size/number. Last cycle didn't look as promising and I ended up with 5 decent eggs...!
Recommendations for next cycle with RFC are long protocol as there is apparently less chance of LH surge and taking FSH right up until egg collection date. 
Hopefully will get offer letter resent mid Nov with first nurse appt 4 to 6 weeks later. Start date for treatment will depend on cycle. Down reg usually starts day 21.

Leprechaun and Mamai, we could indeed be cycling together.. great! You'll be on the short protocol again Leprechaun? Statistics show those who have had a positive in past cycles, have a better chance of successful outcome with IVF. This includes pregnancy losses, so try to stay positive Leprechaun. Hopefully when your thyroid levels improve, this will help too.


----------



## Gemini40

Hi yogamini, I have actually posted on a few threads but no joy. It is a programme they advertise on their website but I can't find any users of it thanks any way.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Gemini,

Having looked at the info on GCRM website, it's certainly something which I would consider if my last cycle is unsuccessful and before moving to adoption. How much do GCRM charge for looking after the initial consultation, blood screening, counselling etc? I would go along to one of their open nights and have a chat with one of the consultants there. 
You should be able to find patient experiences using donor eggs in ivf Alicante. If you're happy with how the clinic is organised and success rates are good, I'd say it's a good way to go about DE cycle as you only need to visit clinic for insemination and embryo transfer. 
Do you pay through GCRM? 
Make sure you go with a 'proven' donor ..I.e someone with known good egg quality. 
Another link I came across is www.eggdonation.com/country/Spain
Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Gemini40

Hi yogamini, it was something that was suggested to us by Dr abadge when we had failed fertilisation with OE at rvh. Gcrm Belfast have a link set up with ivf Alicante and costs estimate at 12 k but that guarantees 3, 5 day blasts. The success rate is meant to be very good. I am actually not much older than you but my amh is very low. Yours is very good. I am also tempted to try my own eggs again with dhea and using the multi package gcrm offer but I fear I would be wasting my time.
I already know Dr abadge but is there any other doctors at gcrm you find particularly good for the 40 yr old bracket


----------



## babamunchkin

Hi everyone
I am a long time lurker on here but after having two failed icsi cycles as part of the refund programme i am nervous moving forward with gcrm.
I completed a cycle in May on the AG flare protocol and got 12 eggs of which two fertilized and were  transfered on day 3 8cell and 10cell. This resulted in Bfp but sadly i suffered a missed miscarriage at 7w6d. 

Eager to get cycling again I began this month on the same protocol and only stimmed for 8 days instead of 10 as estrogen levels were high quite quickly as i seemed to respond well to gonal f. This time I got 10 eggs and only 1 fertilized which again was rubbish and very disapointing for us. I got a 2dt with 4 cell embie and this cycle has failed. 

Last time I did ask about any further testing due to poor fertilization and also should my protocol be changed but they wanted it kept the same and put it down to bad luck.

Basically my worry is that we have had such bad fertilization and my amh is 10.2 for age 34 is on lower scale partner is 35 and has lower than average sperm 14 million. i have been reading up on immunes testing but gcrm dont seem too keen and just fob the cycle off as bad luck.I know on my first attempt this could have been the case but to have such a poor fertilization with icsi and for alot of our eggs to have had 3 nuclei on both cycles it seems to me like some further testing should be done before i waste my last cycle. 

Lately results have not been positive on this forum and at times i did feel rushed and this failed cycle just seemed to go in so quickly it felt doomed from word go, i didnt have as good a vibe as i did the first time round. Has anyone got sperm fragmentation done with gcrm or nk cell testing. I really want some further tests done before I book my next cycle as it takes so much from you and i keep holding on to the fact i did get pregnant first time even though i miscarried i am worried this was due to some underlying issue that needs fixed before we move on to next cycle. 
GCRM said they only have gave out two refunds on this programme and i fear that i too will be in that bracket.
I did conceive naturally in 2014 but this was an ovarian ectopic and since then my tubes have been blocked by scarring from the emergency removal. I have had a further lap and dye to remove scarring and adhesions and a hysteroscopy to correct cervical sterosion. Any ladies who have had further immunes testing or sperm dna fragmentation any info would be appriciated. 
Sorry for the essay ,first post was the hardest to write lol


----------



## Yogamini

Welcome Babamunchkin!

Sorry to hear about your early pregnancy loss. It's a difficult journey at times and I wish you all the luck in the world going forward. I have had 2 cycles with GCRM. My 2nd cycle with GCRM, I had 7 good sized follicles but only got 1 egg and it failed to fertilise.. Devastating. Drs didn't suggest any further investigations or tests. We have no further cycles left as there was no refund option for my age group in March when we signed up. 
I know some clinics do immune testing but I don't know of any in Belfast unfortunately.

Did they give you any possible reason for failed fertilisation? 

Have you asked for immune testing?

Was egg quality okay? Sperm quality?

I've read about women who have successful cycles while receiving immune treatment during their cycle. 

Unfortunately , the clinics we have in Belfast do not seem to be 'cutting edge' ... You may have to travel to another clinic for immune issues to be taken seriously.


----------



## babamunchkin

Yogamini thank you for your reply. I feel for you with only getting one egg collected especially as your first cycle went much better. They always say the first is a trial and it gets better but on both our occasions we done much worse in our second cycle. To go through all the drugs and not even get to transfer is mind boggling and really knocks you back. 
I go for my review from this negative cycle with dr Traub next week and will ask these questions. I know gcrm offer nk cell testing and sperm fragmentation as I asked the nurse today so this may be a route I will take wither they offer me any immunes is doubtful. I also seen a company called sperm comet in Belfast that do testing also. Last cycle it was put down to bad luck but with this failed one to get such a rubbish fertilization needs more investigating before I waste any more money on another go. I thought it was a little strange that the egg transfers were not done under ultrasound guidance it does seem a little old school and I have read that when ultrasound guidance is used it does give better results. 
Gosh so many questions and things come to mind when you do get another fail. 
I really hope you have better results with the Royal and I wish you all the luck in getting your BFP their results lately seem to be improving from what they were. I had to defer my cycle as I cant use free NHS go until I complete acess fertility refund plan.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi everyone, Yogamini it's a shame that they couldn't give you more answers as to why this cycle went so badly. I'm sure it so frustrating as its so much money and so emotionally draining. I am becoming a little concerned with the run of bad luck on this forum recently. It seemed it was all bfps at the start and now it's all very negative. Gcrm haven't updated their statistics in over a year either as these are the same stats I was looking at last Sept when we started looking at going private. It could be coincidence but I can't help but worry too. I hope that the long protocol will give you the success that you so deserve. I think I'll be starting northisterone around xmas day and finding out at the start of feb. They are keeping me on the same protocol and same drugs dosage.

Babamunchkin, so sorry to hear of your miscarrage, it's seems we were prob going through the same thing at the same time as I cycled in may too. My amh is pretty similar to urs mine was 13.1 last year so I'm guessing it's dropped a bit since then. I'm 34 too. You seemed to get an excellent number of eggs both times so it's hugely disappointing to get such low fertilisation. I'm surprised the clinic haven't been a little more helpful in regards to this. I would be like you unwilling to pay out that amount of money until more testing was done. I've spoken to gcrm about immunes too as I have hypothyroidism and a few other issues that would lead me to believe that immunes could be an issue for me but they said it didn't look as though that would be the case. It's a difficult one to decide what to do. I spoke to another girl on here who had 6 chemical pregnancies in a row with Gcrm so she did her next cycle using immunes and it was a bfn. I'm very similar to you that I'm worried that as this was my 2nd miscarriage and I'm having some blood tests this week at gcrm to see if there is a link as I just couldn't face a third. Not only to be faced with infertility but also recurrent miscarriages. I've looked at serum clinic in Athens,  they seem to do a lot of different tests and if we don't have a baby by the end of this refund program then we might look at going there. That's if we decide to continue our journey. Good luck with whatever you decide and I hope you are able to find the info so you can be more confident about your next cycle.

Granny wannabe, you should definitely direct your daughter to this site for support. It has really helped me over the past 6 months. It's great that she has such a great support in you. It can be difficult sometimes to tell others around you how you are feeling as it's difficult for close family members to deal with too and you don't want to burden them. With my mum she worries so much I tell her nothing! So it's great you've come on here for info. Your daughters experience sounds a lot like mine. There was never any bother finding my ovaries before I saw this dr and there hasn't been any bother since. He's useless. 

My best friend and his wife had a baby daughter today, their first child. I was a bit emotional but other than that all I feel is total happiness for them and I'm hoping I feel the same way when my other friends baby arrives around when my baby's due date would have been. 

Hope everyone is well. Sorry for the massively long post. I'm a chatterbox in real life and it really shows on my posts lol x


----------



## Taz29duffy

We really need some positive stories here! Our options locally are very limited. Also AMHs do drop and can do so very quickly.  Mine was 17.8 in July and 7.2 last week. I really have lost a lot of hope .

Yoga your mail box is full.

Tx


----------



## babamunchkin

Leprechaun thanks for your reply post. I had read that you miscarried the same time as me,we both had a really rough time of it, it was devastating for this to happen when we got so far. I was on cloud 9.My best friend fell pregnant the same time and would have been due on my due date and that gutted me, so much in fact I have not seen her in person since. I don't mean to be this way as I know once the little one is here I should be ok, its the whole bump thing I am having a hard time with as it should have been me looking that way. I feel like a bad friend saying that as I am so happy for her but not one day goes by when I don't think of what happened. We should be cycling around the same time so it will be a great support to go on this journey together in the new year. I hope all the girls cycling soon will get some positive news and we will make this forum a happy place again with lots of exciting announcements.  

I had seen that the results hadn't been updated on GCRM website and I am so unsure if I will stay with them if my last go doesn't work or if I should move to Origin. I cant go abroad as I would not be able to fit my job logistics around it all. I think this forum has been a lot of BFN's as of lately after it starting so well. It makes me think there is more than just us having bad luck. Could it be lab errors or some other issue this I guess we will never know! I cant help thinking when the DR who was doing my transfer said has she fallen asleep in there (as in the lab) who was to bring my egg out in the catheter was taking so long it made me so anxious I was waiting ages with all on show and I just had a bad vibe about the whole transfer it didn't go as smoothly as my first one. My partner felt the same about it. 

My amh from sep 2015 was 6.4 and then 8.2 in feb 2016 when I went back at Grove, then with GCRM it was 10.2 in March. I was taking supplements and can only think this was it but seems very weird as I know AMH declines. I dread to think what mine is now since I've been dosed . Getting eggs is not an issue its just getting the sperm to bond with the egg although I have been told my eggs are soft and sticky which is not good for sperm to move around in! Who would have thought it.lol  I though ICSI was our answer but it just isn't working. I will ask Dr Traub about this on wed next week and get a sperm fragmentation done, my partner is on low side of normal range but maybe some more supplements for him will be good.  We don't drink or smoke and have stopped caffeine too since the summer. I cant wait until I just have a break where I am not living like a slave to IVF taking tablets etc, but when I think of what I want to achieve at the end, it gives me the drive to do it. I downloaded its starts with the egg so going to try new things out and then hopefully start cycle in Jan. Christmas wont be much fun this year! 

Taz I was so sorry to hear of your BFN it is truly heartbreaking to go through all the cycle and get that disappointing result. That call for the fertilization is horrific I am literally not able to sit still and get a sick feeling every time I think of it. I wish you all the best of luck moving forward and hope we can send lots of positivity to each other as others just don't understand how much of a hard journey this is for us all.


----------



## leprechaun

Taz, I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a rapid decline in your amh. That seems like such a huge drop in a couple of months. Did Gcrm suggest you had ur amh retested? Mine hasn't been tested since last November and when I asked did I need to be retested before this cycle they said no but I'm a little concerned now. Have u thought about your next steps? 

Baba my best friend is pregnant too. She had a lot of fertility issues and always said she didn't want children although I knew that was really a facade but I nearly died when she rang me 4 weeks after my d&c to tell me she was 12 weeks pregnant after doing ivf. She'd already done it before me but had to have her eggs frozen due to ohss. She never mentioned anything the whole time during my treatment and pregnancy but I know now it was because she was terrified it wouldn't work. There would have been 3 and half weeks between us but they are bringing her in at 38 weeks for a section due to her fertility issues so it really will be a week and a half after my due date. I was like u, I avoided her as I couldn't bear to see her bump but 2 weeks ago we met for lunch and it's like a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders. She only had a tiny bump and seeing her really helped. Before her pregnancy was all I could think about, it made me feel sick and then incredibly guilty for feeling like that, especially as it was a little miracle baby. Now I'm feeling excited for her and meeting her again on Fri. I'm scared though that the birth of her baby may coincide with a bfn which will be really tough. 
I'm sure you felt incredibly uneasy with the DR saying has she fell asleep in there. Not something you want to hear in that situation! I know it was a throwaway comment but I'd feel the same as you. 
Let's hope and pray there will be some positive announcements here in the new year. Keep me posted as to when ur cycling baba, what protocol will u be on? I'll be on the flare starting northisterone around xmas day. X


----------



## Gemini40

I had the most bizare communication with GCRM and IVF Alacante today. GCRM advertise they are a satalite clinic for IVF Alacante and you only have to travel once for actual treatment but when I spoke with Alacante they were insistent that I would have to travel to Spain for a consultation and that they no longer do Skype. GCRM didn't know any thing about it so I forwarded them then email from IVF Alacante restating that a consultation could only be carried out in Spain. It all felt very disjointed. Very off putting.


----------



## babamunchkin

genini I am sorry that you had to deal with that, how frustrating and worrying for you. It makes you feel a bit uneasy with it being so disorganised. Certainly not a good start for you at all. I am sad that us girls here are lacking behind in a lot of basic services that could help us to fulfil our dreams.I hope you get to the bottom of this situation Genini as that is not on. Origin also offer DE with clinic in spain and have some info on their website but I havent had any experience with them as a clinic. Although in future if I dont get results it may be my way forward. 

Leprechaun I am not sure what protocol I will be on i like the flare and how i respond but quality is an issue and i think maybe a change is in order. I am happy you met your friend and are doing so again you are very strong and you have made me think about my situation and how it wont be that bad after all. My mum called today and made me feel positive about things she has been a great support , it helps to have someone who you can open up to.


----------



## Gemini40

Thanks babamunchkin, GCRM have emailed me back to say that they have looked into it and this change to having to go to Alacante for a consultation has just happened in last few days. So it would mean travelling to Spain twice which is me out. I think Alacante have cut their nose off to spite their face, as the saying goes. But any how that is what has happened and I just asked GCRM that if they get any other similar services to drop me a line.


----------



## G31

Hello all 
This is my first post, hope i'm posting in the right place!!
I'm receiving treatment with GCRM Belfast.
Started my first cycle at the end of August but unfortunately I was a poor responder and we had to cancel the cycle.
I've now started a new cycle, got my Prostap injection last Friday, so now waiting on AF to arrive and go for a scan.
I've started on a long protocol and will be using Merional. I'm on 300 twice a day to start and then once a day. My AMH is 7 "(apparently very low for my age- 31). Has anyone been on Merional? I was on Gonal F before which seems more popular. Hope the Merional will be ok! Hate all the unknown things, seems like i'm waiting forever for AF to arrive so I can start injecting. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, don't know anyone going through this!


----------



## leprechaun

Welcome G31, hopefully you'll find this thread as much as a support as I have over the past 6 months. I'm so sorry you had to cancel your cycle. It's draining enough as it is and to get to that stage to have it stopped must have been incredibly frustrating and upsetting.
Unfortunately I don't have any knowledge on any other protocols except flare which I did last time which resulted in a missed miscarriage. The clinic want to keep me on the flare though for this next cycle in December. There is another girl on here pandm who cycled during the summer. Her amh was 8 I think and she got 8 eggs and got to blastocyst which unfortunately resulted in a chemical pregnancy but there is no reason why you can't get a similar number of good quality eggs now that your protocol has been tweaked. Wishing you lots of luck. You'd be surprised how many people I've heard doing ivf since I've been open about mine, even my best friend and a childhood friend are both pregnant following treatment at the rfc. Are u doing the refund programme? 

I'm sorry things didn't work out with Gcrm and Alicante for you Gemini. Are there any other clinics in Ireland that link with a donor clinic which would save you having to travel too far? Have you looked at sims in Dublin? 

Babamunchkin, it's great that your mum is such a great support. I don't confide in mine too much because she is such a worrier but my parents helped a lot with money towards my treatment which im incredibly grateful for because I don't think we could have afforded the refund cycle without them. I'm quite open about my treatment but this time I won't be telling everyone when I'm cycling like I did last time. I felt an awful lot of pressure and I didn't want pity either if it was a bfn. If I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again I won't be telling until the scan either. One thing after coming out and there being no heartbeat was that I couldn't face telling people. 
If your friend is a good friend she should be sensitive towards your situation. I think I was lucky in the sense that my friend was having an ivf baby so she understood that it wasn't easy for me. It was only us 2 the only ones without children in our friendship circle so that made things harder for me too. But I think I made things worse for myself by avoiding her, i too thought id be fine when the baby came it was just the bump that would freak me out, now at least I feel I can be happy for her, not that I wasn't but it was tinged with a lot of other not so healthy emotions x


----------



## G31

Hi leprechaun, thanks so much for the reply. It's so nice to talk to other people going through the same things, other friends try their hardest to understand but they can't possibly know how hard it is at times. To be honest I spend a lot of time "putting a brave face on", everyone I know seems to have got pregnant so easily, at times you can feel like you're the only one (until you go to GCRM waiting room  )
Yes, we have 3 cycles with GCRM and then our free cycle with RFC. The only thing that was anyway positive about the cancelled cycle was that because I didn't actually get to EC stage it didn't count as a "try" so I still have my 3 attempts with GCRM, just had to pay for the drugs again for this cycle. Every cloud...  
Like you, my parents and mother in law helped out a great deal with the finances. Couldn't have done it without them!


----------



## babamunchkin

Hi G31 Welcome to the forum, I have been on the same protocols as Leprechaun which was the flare with gonal f and northisterone. I always seems to respond well but don't seem to get the quality. I have been looking into more supplements to take for this . I wish you all the best with your next cycle and new protocol I hope it goes better this time and that you get to the EC stage. I always tell myself not to get my hopes up and that every cycle is different. I always used to dwell on my first time I became pregnant but miscarried and am learning to realise that every cycle is a fresh start and new result. I am also lucky in that my mum has helped with funding, its so nice we have that support. I am trying to remain positive for my next cycle and get in that frame of mind so I don't go mad! lol. I don't tell anyone about my stages in my treatment that way I don't have to listen to people asking me questions, not that a lot of people know but I had to give such bad news when I miscarried that it broke my heart and I didn't want to face talking to anyone accept my partner.

This forum will be a great support to me and its so nice to be able to connect with ladies who understand all our tears and fears. Lets get some good vibes back onto the forum.


----------



## G31

Thanks for the reply babamunchkin. Hoping that all goes well for you for this cycle   
I'm just trying to forget about the last cycle, keep telling myself that it was a wee practise go! That seems to be helping me, otherwise I would go insane! 
Have you seen the Zita West vitamins? I haven't tried them but I've heard they're meant to be good I have been going to acupuncture now for about 6 months, I don't know if it helps the quality of the egg but my acupuncturist has said that it'd been proven to help the lining of the womb. 
That keeps me positive that there's something I can do to help in some way, although it's flipping expensive! IVF is not a cheap solution! I've also stopped drinking and have cut out caffeine in the hope that this will somehow help me to get pregnant! Although, after the first failed attempt I had a weekend of drinking red wine and lots of caffeine, needed to do something nice!!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, how long before cycling did you start the prenatal vitamins. Last time I only started them when I started the northisterone but I started them 2 weeks ago so I'll be taking them the whole 3 months before egg collection but now my period is late and I'm defo not pregnant. The same thing happened to me a few years ago when I took vitamin e for a few weeks, it made me 2 weeks late. Very strange. Has anyone else every experienced this or any other medication making them late? It's bad timing for me as I'm very regular and I don't want anything knocking my cycles off course as im due to start taking northisterone on Xmas day.

I have considered acupuncture or fertility massages but on top of everything else it's just so expensive! You are just right  drinking and taking caffeine after your first failed attempt G31. I went on 3 holidays after my d&c and really lived it up but that's me off all things fun now lol.

Yes babamunchkin hopefully in the coming weeks and months we will have lots of good news on this forum. I was at gcrm today having some blood tests and was speaking to robbie and he said every cycle is a new one and they learn so much from the last so to try and stay positive. Have you had your review yet baba? Hopefully they'll be able to give you some advice on how to improve fertilisation rate since you respond so well X


----------



## babamunchkin

G31 I have heard of zits west ones and there meant to be very good. I have been taking a mixture of vitamin e, c,d coq10 ubiqinol and folic acid. I am going to add folate and stop folic acid as its meant to be better form and alpha lipoic acid. I took melatonin last cycle but i didnt notice any difference accept i slept well but then wome early and couldnt get back over again. I am getting partner to take folate, vitamin c,e and coq10 also he has been on zinc and other ones but we will try these to see if sperm can be of better quality. Vitamins seem to be excellent in repairing dna damage although it does take 2-3 months for results to show. G31 well done on accupuncture I dont think i could do it but again i know it gets good results. I dont think i can afford to do both as these pills are bloody expensive. IVF makes you obsessed with trying anything esp when it doesnt work. 

Leprechaun i only noticed a delay in my period when i was on b complex vitamin as i have a short luteal phase and short cycles this gave me an extra day or so on luteal phase but then stopped working so i stopped it. I was looking into vitamin b12 for egg quality but am takin a lot as it is. Has anyone looked into dhea I read about it in the book it starts with the egg and it seems like a wonder pill,but am a bit scared its too hardcore for me as side effects can be facial hair and acne, I sure dont need that as my confidence has been knocked enough with the bit of extra weight my meds have caused.I go for my review this wed 9th with dr traub ,dr abaje was not available until dec and little miss impatient couldnt wait! lol Leprechaun how did you get to speak with Robbie did you book an appointment as I would like to speak to him about my fertilization rates. I cant wait to get started again I always like to keep busy with it and feel like i am always wishing time away! I hope your AF comes soon and doesnt delay things for you too much.


----------



## G31

Hi leprechaun
I have a friend who had been taking lots of different vitamins when she was trying to conceive naturally and she is convinced that they messed up her cycle. I am just taking pregnecare and it doesn't seem to have affected me, although its also quite expensive! Although now you mention it I am waking up in the middle of the night and very early in the morning and can't get back over. I put it down to the prostap injection though. There are so many vitamins and supplements to be taking and they all add up cost wise!
My skin is definitely worse than it's ever been at the min, but I'm not surprised due to the hormones I'm stuffing into and removing from my body!
Mamai what does the Royal jelly do? Is it a tablet too? (Sorry, maybe a stupid question!!  )


----------



## leprechaun

That's mad how vitamins can upset your cycle like that. I've had to stop taking them, I think I'll just do what I did last time and take them the month I'm cycling once my period is out of the way. I was meant to be starting northisterone xmas day but it's likely to be early Jan now thanks to friggin  vitamins! 

G31, did u take northisterone this cycle? I noticed that my face broke out a bit while on them but other than than I was grateful that for me they were they only real side effects from any of the drugs I took. I can't help you with what royal jelly is. I'm just going to take the pregnancy vitamins again this cycle like last time because that's all the clinic recommended but I'm sure it can't do any harm in taking some of the other supplements and some girls swear that helped them conceive that cycle. I'd just forget to take them all lol so it's handy for me to just take one pill.

Mamai, when do u think you'll be cycling? I'm in for my consent on 29th November. It would be great if we were cycling around the same time. Did you get any advice from the clinic on ur thyroid? 

Baba, we bumped into robbie at the clinic. I think he specifically remembered us as he met us in the hall after we'd had our pregnancy scan and we'd just found out there was no heartbeat so he talked to us for a bit. He's really lovely I'm sure you could book an appointment with him or even get him to call you. I think someone else mentioned either meeting with him or some other interaction but I'm sure he'd be happy to help. I have looked at dhea but it's another hormone so id be a bit wary as there would already be enough pumped into me. I suppose it would be certainly something I would defo consider if my amh dropped significantly. I asked at the clinic should I have mine retested but they said for my age bracket it's usually every 2 years and even if it had dropped I'd still be on the same protocol. It was 11 something at the rfc in 2014 and then 13.1 at gcrm last year but everyone's seems to be a little higher at gcrm.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend  x


----------



## G31

Leprechaun, I agree, one tablet is all I can remember to take and even then I forget some days!
I'm not on North. this time, I'm doing the long protocol so I just had my prostap injection on 28th Oct. and now I'm waiting for AF to arrive and then I go in for a scan. The tablets made me feel a bit sick and yeah, my skin was wild!!
Fed up waiting at the minute, just want to get started!!


----------



## leprechaun

Any sign of AF G31? Mine showed up this morning. The pains woke me out of my sleep! Thankfully it was only 5/6 days late as I stopped taking my prenatal vitamins the day it was late. It will set me back around a week so I'll prob be starting northisterone in early Jan.  Hope if you urs hasn't showed up already that it's on its way.

Mamai, I'm seeing my endocrinologist next week. My last appt was cancelled as the DR I saw initially has been off sick for a while so I'm seeing a different doctor, they still haven't changed my meds which im peed off about but I'll be making sure they do after this next appt as my thyroid is still off for cycling. I know how frustrating it is when no one will help you regarding thyroid. Gcrm weren't particularly helpful to me either when I phoned them when I was pregnant as my gp wouldn't change my meds. If you really feel anxious about it it might be a good idea to see an endo as they are the only ones who seem to know what they are talking about. You'd prob only need one appt. I don't think your gfs would be an issue as she isn't carrying the baby.  I'll pm you anyway x


----------



## Taz29duffy

I've been lying low a while after failed cycle. Our name is still nowhere near the top of the NHS waiting list, so we are going to reluctantly cycle again with gcrm. I'm a bit deflated dyer how much of a disaster my last cycle was, but our options are so limited. Aiming to start at Christmas. 

This forum has so many failures lately- let's hope it changes.

Has anyone asked gcrm when their new statistsics will be going on?


----------



## leprechaun

I know Taz, I'm hoping the failures are just a coincidence rather than anything else! You've probably wanted to take a break from everything fertility wise and I understand that. I'm assuming you'll be on the flare protocol when cycling again? We should be starting northisterone around new year so it's likely we'll be cycling close together. We have an appt at the rfc on the 24th of this month and will hopefully go straight on the waiting list. My friend was seen the first time in may 2015 and got her letter in Jan past there. I thought that was pretty quick. Hopefully you'll only need your rfc go for a sibling  I haven't asked about the new stats but I'll prob enquire if they haven't been updated by my consent appt x


----------



## G31

Leprechaun, no sign yet... no cramping or sore boobs, was a bit "irritable"  in work today, could be a sign, but definitely doesn't feel like its coming. This is day 28, mines usually here about day 22/23, I'm thinking the prostap injection might be delaying it. Glad yours has come! Was it more painful this time than normal? Have you to go for a scan now in the clinic?
Sorry, so many questions! 
Gotta say, this forum has been such a help and support to me over the past week, wish I had known about it sooner, would have made getting through my cancelled cycle a lot easier!
xxx


----------



## WinterWillow

Hello everyone,

Sorry this is so long, I am not used to posting on forums! But I was delighted to find this topic and wanted to share my own experience so far - especially as some of you are asking about Eeva and the NK cell test. 

So... I am 37 and started ICSI at GCRM Belfast this summer. We saved up and got the Access Fertility 3 cycle plan. I am now half way through the first cycle, having done one fresh transfer and one frozen so far, both unsuccessful.

The start of my cycle (in August) was very different from what others describe here, in that everything went 'textbook' throughout the egg retrieval and fertilisation stages. I responded well to the protocol GCRM put me on (although it did make me feel ill), and was showing over 20 follicles during the scans. At retrieval 15 mature eggs were collected, 11 fertilised. In the end we kept 6 high quality embryos. We were advised to do Eeva - using its results to determine which to transfer. They transferred 1 (3-day) for the fresh transfer and froze the rest at 5 day. I had horrendous cramps all through the wait after the fresh transfer, but I think that was a normal side effect of the progesterone inserts I was on. My period came the morning I was meant to come in for the test.

We skipped a month, then did a frozen transfer in October. We were advised to transfer 2 (5-day) embryos this time. I was also told that because my cycles are clockwork and all my functions &hormones read normal, I could do a natural unmedicated cycle. So no medication what so ever, except an injection right after transfer (done at the clinic) to aid implantation. This time again, everything went textbook. Embryos thawed and looked great; my hormone levels &lining looked great, transfer procedure went great. During the wait I had no symptoms. I took home pregnancy tests this time and on day 9 the test showed positive. Then my period came later that same evening. So, chemical pregnancy this time (which I've had in the past, pre-IVF). 

At the review meeting for the 2nd failed transfer, the Dr seemed concerned with the lack of success so far, only because everything appeared to go so well until the very end and especially because of the chemical. We agreed to do some additional tests before the next transfer. A panel of blood tests (for clotting, thyroid, and other issues) and the NK cell biopsy. 

I did the panel of blood tests on that same day, and the results have now come back - all normal. I did the NK cell test earlier this week and am now waiting on those results. 

Some notes on the NK cell biopsy... They do it around day 20 of your cycle and you cannot do an embryo transfer on that same cycle. The procedure is similar to an ET, except instead of routing a catheter in there, they use a hole-punch type thingie to snip bits of the uterus. I found the procedure insanely painful. Like, *much* worse than expected. I would not recommend this test unless you really think you need it! Nevertheless, I am glad to have done it, as well as the extra blood tests, if even just to rule these things out and not wonder whether I am wasting embryos with each subsequent transfer. 

So anyhow, that is the story. We will likely do the next frozen transfer at the start of December (by the way - I was told the clinic will be closed for maintenance for several weeks around Christmas; so if you were hoping for a Dec transfer, check the dates with them!). I’ll either be put on specific meds or not, depending on what the NK cell results show.

As far as GCRM Belfast in general... I have no basis for comparison as this is my only fertility clinic experience. But based on my research and on feedback from others I do believe they are the best option in NI, if not all-Ireland. The doctors I’ve dealt with (Drs Moohan, Traub, McFaul, & Adbaji) have been up to date on all the latest research and technology. If they recommend doing/ not doing a thing, I have found their reasoning satisfactory. 

Like several others here mentioned, I do find the clinic (not any specific member of staff - just the overall vibe) distant, hurried, and impersonal at times. Being from a medical background myself, I know that some practitioners believe that getting emotionally close to patients reduces diagnostic and treatment success. So I am thinking it’s possible the staff could be deliberately trained to keep an emotional distance. Of course I don’t really know, it’s just a theory.

And as far as success rates, I would not panic based on the recent experiences on this board. Statistics are funny like that. A string of failures can be followed by a string of successes, and vise-versa, and it averages out in the end. Keep in mind also, that women who’ve had easy-breezy, successful, uneventful treatments are far less likely to seek out and post in forums like this one, than those of us for whom things don’t go so smoothly. That’s my thinking at least, as I try to stay positive for our next attempt.

A thank you to all for this thread; it is so helpful and comforting to read about others’ experiences at the same clinic. If anyone has questions about the NK cell test or Eeva, I will try to answer them.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi Willow, Welcome! And thanks for posting. We opted not to use eeva during our first round as we'd just paid out for the access scheme. However we were lucky that robbie was trying a similar new time lapse machine at the time and offered us it for free. I don't know how much difference it actually made because when it came down to it we only had 2 good embryos for transfer anyway. I too have considered the nk biopsy just because I'm unexplained and have had 2 miscarriages but the clinic didn't advise it, we'll not yet anyway but it is always something that I come back to. I think it's something I may push for if the other cycles fail. Hopefully it was just bad luck that your cycle failed though I know how incredibly frustrating that must be after everything going text book as you say. The strange thing is that perfect cycles don't always end well and disastrous ones sometimes end in a precious baby. We just never know. Thank you for sharing your experiences with eeva and nk biopsy on here. I've no doubt that it will be useful to a lot of women.

I agree that the Dr's you mentioned are fantastic, my experience with every member of staff except one dr has been great. I still have a lot of faith in the clinic. Please keep us posted on your results. Good luck with your next frozen cycle too, hopefully this thread will be filled with positive stories over the next few months.

G31, period was no different from usual thankfully. I'll not be cycling til day 21 of my next period so that's likely to be around new year. I don't have to go for a scan at the start just straight onto northisterone. Hope your period has showed up, I could imagine that the prostap could delay it since its hormones. I know, this forum has been a great help to me too. I was so happy to have it going through treatment, hopefully it will really help you through this next cycle x


----------



## WinterWillow

Thanks leprechaun! 

To be honest... Looking back, I would probably not have done Eeva but simply waited until day 5. 

As I now understand it, Eeva's usefulness is very limited. It helps if you want to do a 3-day transfer and have multiple embryos to choose from that to the naked eye all look equally good at that stage. What it does is give you super-early information about the embryos, so that you can tell the difference in their quality without having to wait till they become blasts. However, if you simply wait for day 5, that information reveals itself anyway. 

So doing Eeva is based on the assumption that transferring an embryo at the 3-day stage is preferable, which not all doctors even agree with, at least not in all cases. In our case, we were indeed advised to start with the best-looking 3-day embryo for the fresh transfer, which is why they thought Eeva could help. It's all a little confusing!


----------



## WinterWillow

Hi Mamai,

I was not told my AMH number, only that it was high for my age. I can ask next time I am there. I know they gave me fairly low doses of stim drugs to avoid OHHS.

The thing is, I have generally not been told specific figures for anything throughout my treatment. They will say things like "responding well," and "high quality embryo" without quantifying. Has this been different for all of you? Or do you make it a point to ask and write down numbers? It was only after browsing the IVF forums that I realised most women seem to know their exact figures for absolutely everything! Not me : (


----------



## Cheesy

Ladies do you view on a mobile? If so you may have discovered a complicated new layout. If (like me) you can't cope with it, scrolling down to the bottom gives you an option to revert to the full site - it takes you back to the layout you know. 

Thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## G31

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! Friday at last    

Mama, no sign of AF at all!! Getting a bit worried, this is really pushing back my treatment. Had my injection 2 weeks ago today, anyone else remember if theres was late after prostap injection?? Don't have any pms like I would normally. 
Welcome WinterWillow  
leprechaun thats good to hear! Good luck with your next cycle, the new year will be here before you know it! The rate I'll not be cycling until then too...


----------



## Taz29duffy

I was at least 4 or 5 days late after prostap. I think they recommend you give them a ring of it hasn't arrived 7-10 days after you were due. The risk of waiting any longer is that the prostap will be leaving your system by the time you get to EC/ ET


----------



## G31

Thanks Taz29duffy
I'm now on day 31, i got my injection on day 18 because my cycles were always so short. If it isn't here by Monday I'll phone. It's not really that late I suppose, 3 days longer than the 28 days. I can't even remember how long they told me it would take to come. Nothing's ever simple is it?!


----------



## Taz29duffy

I think they told me to give it a week over due date.  I too had short cycles, but it was at least day 34/35 before it came.


----------



## G31

ok, so by Monday that would be day 34. I'll ring then if it hasn't arrived. Such a stress isn't it...


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, hope everyone had a good weekend. We were away in England so it was lovely to have a few days relaxing. G31 I hope your period has shown up. Will they give u anything to start it if it hasn't? 

Winter willow I asked loads of questions regarding embryo grading and amh. It's because I wanted to go home and Google it all like mad which prob isn't really a good thing tbh. My amh is on the low side for my age and we got 7 eggs. With you getting 15 yours is probably in the high range which is great. Sometimes knowing less is better. My friend walked into ivf as blindly as she could whereas I'd spent a year on Google before I decided to go for it.

I had my thyroid checked in my Dr's and for once it's down close to 1 without my meds being changed. Plus my endo left me a voicemail saying he wouldn't be changing my meds so I'm guessing the bloods he took in Sept were also close to 1. My sister is a nurse and she thinks maybe the pregnancy has naturally lowered my TSH. It's something I'll have to discuss when I see my endocrinologist on Wed but I'm still worried about it shooting up I'd I get pregnant again x


----------



## G31

Hi ladies  
Leprechaun, I'm glad you had a couple of relaxing days, makes all the difference!!
Still no period... phoned the clinic this morning, so i'm going in tomorrow morning for a scan to see what's going on. Don't know what they'll do to be honest, I'm sure there's something they can  give me to make it arrive! Knowing my luck it'll come tomorrow morning on my way to the scan  
Hope everyone had a nice weekend and survived Monday! xx


----------



## Yogamini

Hi ladies! 

Just wanted to say hi...looks like a few of you will be cycling again soon. Looking forward to some positive vibes and news! 
I'm waiting on AF to arrive so I can book dates with RFC. I'm currently on day 48. GCRM have said the prostap can delay period but have booked me in for a scan next week. Hoping it arrives before then!

Leprechaun, I agree.. my first cycle went much better and I honestly think it's because I didn't Google at all. Just went in blindly. Everyone says stress is bad news... But it's hard oh so hard not to google!


----------



## leprechaun

How did u get on at the clinic today G31? When my friend did ivf with RFC they gave her something to start her period as I think the meds delayed hers. Hopefully yours has shown up by itself today though. Mamai when is ur consent etc? Ours is the 7th Dec and going by my cycles I'll be starting northisterone end of next month. 

So Yogamini looks like you'll be cycling fairly soon too. I hope you have a great experience with the rfc. We are in with them next week so I'm hoping we go straight on the ivf list. Keep us posted on when you'll be starting x


----------



## G31

Hi ladies!
Went for my scan this morning, dr says all looks fine, my lining is good and thin and blood test results came back good so they're happy to start me on my drugs this Friday without having a period. He said for some women they just don't get one due to the hormones being removed. Hopefully you won't need to wait for your period either than Yogamini? Are you on the long protocol? 
Feeling positive for the first time in months! Although not looking forward to the injections, I've heard the Merional ones can be quite stingy 
Thanks for all the support ladies   xxx


----------



## Yogamini

That's great news G31...I didn't realise you could start meds without having a period. Makes sense that if you're lining is thin enough, the timing is right. I'll be on long protocol for the first time. Think it's a nasal spray twice a day to down ref then injections (not sure which). Hoping to get started in December. 
Leprechaun, that's great you have an l appointment with RFC... Waiting list won't be long especially if you're cycling in the meantime! Hopefully you won't be needing your RFC go!


----------



## Taz29duffy

G31- the merional injections were fine. Not at all stingy!


----------



## babamunchkin

hey ladies
Sorry I have been not been back online I was giving myself a break. My review went ok not as good as I had hoped as the doctors have no real one answer for us moving forward with success. They are prescribing me DHEA for 3 months to see if it improves egg quality as they reckon my eggs are not good quality. Only other option was DE or doin the same and changing nothing which for me would be a waste of money. I am waiting to get the DHEA and its been a week since app and they still havent got them. I could order them myself but an worried i would be getting the wrong ones. 
I didnt expect to be waiting until march to cycle and am gutted as i tried a lot of supplements and now feel like i cant enjoy myself as for next 3-4 months I need to eat so healthy and take all my vitamins plus the hornones. I just want a break from all this I hate that I dont have much of an option and that there is no guarantee that this will improve quality. 
I hope the clinic can get this in soon as i know i cant get a prescription in the uk but hole they csn order them for me, I thought it was weird that they dont check my levels or anything as its quite a strong hormone. 
Good luck to all the ladies starting soon its an exciting time and flys by before you know it. I keep telling myself March will not be far away. 
Just a quick question,after a failed ivf was your first period messed up. i had 4 days of heavy bleeding then nothing for four days thinking it was gone then it came back and now im spotting for few days. I am hoping its just hormones and not something wrong with me. 😞


----------



## G31

Sorry you didn't any answers babamunchkin. I can just imagine how disappointing and frustrating that is.  Despite there being no real waiting list with GCRM, IVF processes just seem to take forever, I feel like i'm just wishing months away!!
After my cycle was cancelled my period came a couple of weeks later but it was so heavy (sorry, TMI!) and lasted 8 days. No cramps at all though, usually i'm crippled!

Taz, that's good to hear! I'm not a wimp when it comes to needles but don't enjoy it much either!

Yogamini this is my first time on long protocol too, I'm injecting for two weeks apparently. Good job I checked the drugs I'd been given last night, turns out they didn't order me enough, they thought I was on 225 but I'm on 300... Husband phoned today, they were very apologetic and they're ordering more and giving them to me when I go for my first scan. Was so confused last night trying to figure the drug doses out! 

Leprechaun hope you appointment goes well and you get started soon! My friend is with RFC and she's been seen to and had various appointments very quickly.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, babamunchkin I'm so sorry you weren't given better options during your review. I know it's really hard to be told you have to wait for 3 months before you can start again whilst taking the dhea. Everything in this ivf process seems to take so much time and you really do feel like you're putting your life on hold. I never thought I'd only be cycling again next month after starting my first round in April. It's just one long waiting game and for many of us it feels never ending! 

Good luck with starting your drugs tomorrow G31, when will egg collection roughly be? 

Yogamini any word from the rfc about when you start? We are meant to have our appt on tues but we might have to reschedule it due to dh work commitments that he can't get out of but the next available appt is when I'm away next month and then after that it is in January! 

Just wondering if any of you could help me. When I was pregnant but had lost the baby and had to be scanned every week the rvh told me that I had a small cyst on my right ovary which was the one they got most of the eggs from and they said it was very common after ivf. Does anyone know jf this would affect this round of ivf. I should prob have an internal ultrasound when I have consent to be on the safe side.  It's just more money which we are quickly running out of!


----------



## leprechaun

Wow, exciting mamai! What protocol will u be on? I know it's all a little different because u are both having treatment. What meds do u take yourself? It's such a lovely idea for you to carry her biological child, science really is amazing.
The prostap is completely grand, not painful and for me personally there was no side effects. Yes it seems there will be a few of us cycling at the same time after it being relatively quiet recently, hopefully there will be a plenty of happy announcements on this site.  I'll be starting on the gonal f injections in Jan so it will be hopefully around the same time as your gf


----------



## Taz29duffy

I had my consent today and will start stimms in and around 30th Dec. 

I will be on high dose gonal F. The price is very high, so I spent a couple of hours phoning chemists for quotes. It ranged from £2k down to £680 from healthcare at home. Gcrm had thought it would probably cost in and around £1400 via their chemist, so I'm going to source them myself. Definitely worth taking the time and doing it.


----------



## G31

Mamai the prostap injection is fine, apart from having to get your ass out!  I had no really bad side effects, just hot flushes at times and trouble sleeping. I'll keep you updated with how the merional goes  It's a bit fiddly, a lot more than the GonalF, i used the wee leaflet inside the drugs to help me, they thought I was on 225 too which is why I didn't get enough drugs, I've so many tablets at 75iu so there's going to be a lot of mixing involved to get 300 iu!! Was up so early doing it this morning before work, probably didn't help that I was still half asleep. Glad you got dates and are getting sorted soon  Nice to have others on the same protocol to compare symptoms!

Leprechaun egg collection should hopefully be sometime during the week of 5th Dec. That's if I get to that stage this time... positive thinking!! I had cysts too, I think they have to be gone before you can have treatment. When I went to GCRM there on Tuesday the Dr. said he wanted to check for cysts before starting my drugs. I'm sure RFC will do the same. 

Taz maybe I should have shopped around for my drugs... mine seemed really expensive this time.


----------



## Taz29duffy

Mamai I could work it out from my diary. The merional or gonal F are the very expensive ones, followed by prostap. 

I am collecting my signed script from gcrm and then ordering from independent source who will deliver to my home and the drugs will be refrigerated.


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks G31, I'm hoping the cyst has gone but my appt is on Thurs at the rfc so hopefully they'll do an internal scan and check my ovaries. I'm also hoping they'll refer me for a hcg, it's the only thing that hasn't been checked and as I fall into the unexplained category I'm actually hoping my tubes are blocked. I never thought I'd say that but I'm desperate to know why I can't get pregnant. At least if it's my tubes it's less likely to be an immunes issue or so I hope. Sounds like you'll be done and dusted by the time I start stims. Hope all goes according to plan this time and it's a bfp!

Taz, we'll be cycling very close together. I'll be on the northisterone when u start stims, thanks for the heads up about the drugs, we will defo be shopping around and certainly check out health care at home. I'm on 300iu of gonal f.

Mamai it should give u the drugs and dosages on the diary you got from gcrm at consent


----------



## Taz29duffy

I'm on gonal F 600 for day 1&2 and then 350. Do you mind me asking how much your drugs are? I have a review in RVH this week, as a result of our failed Gcrm cycle. I'm thinking I should maybe postpone until January? We should get our NHS offer Dec/Jan time.


----------



## Yogamini

Hi girls!
So much going on... It's very exciting!
G31, I hope the infections are going okay.. Sounds a lot more time consuming than the gonal F but will be worth it. Lucky you noticed the error with drug dose! 

Taz, glad your consent went well. Wish I'd thought of sourcing drugs myself last time as they cost around 1200. Great idea as it's expensive enough!

Leprechaun, We should get out RFC offer this Monday... Have been told pre treatment appts are into Jan now, so it could well be Feb before we're cycling. I'm sure RFC will check for cysts and advise you on what to do next. You'll be starting in no time again! 

Babamunchkin, sorry to hear your review wasn't more positive. I've heard lots of good news stories from ladies taking DHEA to improve egg quality, though I thought most clinics like to keep an eye on your natural levels of DHEA and Testosterone levels. Maybe you should ask if this can be done? March will not be long coming around especially with Christmas/New year. 

Mamai, that's great news... Your treatment will be starting in Dec and Stims/EC/ET in Jan..I'm very excited for you both!  How lovely! I found the prostap fine and had no noticeable side effects.

Girls, I'm looking forward to hearing lots of positive news over the coming weeks! Will let you know dates for RFC once I have a better idea. Hope you dont mind me keeping an eye on this thread even though I'm cycling next with RFC. The RFC threads seems to be very quiet at the moment....


----------



## G31

Taz were you on Merional? I've been told I'm injecting for 2 weeks. Today is day 3 and apart from feeling a bit nauseous and really tired i'm not having any twinges in the ovary department, not even bloated... starting to panic   Last time on GonalF i felt fine, no symptoms, and thats when my cycle was cancelled. I read up online  and many women are saying on day 3 their ovaries were aching and could barely move, I know everyone is diff but i just can't help but worry after the last time. How did you feel? I'm trying to tell myself that because i'm injecting for 14 days its going to be slower progress than the gonalF which I only had to inject for 7 days but i'm still worried.
My drugs were £1280, wish I'd done some shopping around!

Yogamini getting used to the injections now, getting a bit quicker! Was still half asleep yday morning when i was mixing and nearly injected myself with the mixing needle!! That could have been so sore!!! lol


----------



## Taz29duffy

I responded poorly to merional. I was on 250 daily and only had 4 reasonably sized follicules going for EC and only 2 eggs retrieved, so as you can imagine I had minimal side effects. The only thing I really found was overwhelming exhaustion.  I was very tired. What dose of gonal f were you on?


----------



## dee_30

Hey ladies I hope u don't mind me jumping on here! I'm a secret lurker lol!! I'm from NI too but I went abroad to the Czech Rep for treatment-I didn't want to wait here!! But just to say that sainsburys in ballymena were willing to fulfill my prescription, I think they are non profit as well so they might do medications a bit cheaper. There's also a pharmacy in London that deliver medications as well, if you have a look on the Czech thread there's loads of info on where to get medications and where the best price is. Just a thought! The whole process is so expensive it's nice to save a few quid where possible!!! Good luck to u all on ur journeys 💜


----------



## G31

I was on 225 GonalF and basically nothing happened, one ovary didn't respond at all. Im on 300 Merional, and for a much longer time so I'm hoping to at least get some eggs and not have my cycle cancelled again


----------



## G31

Mamai I don't know how much mine would have worked out per box of meds nut that sounds very very expensive! Im on 300 a day, first two days was 600 and I'm on that for two weeks and mine worked out at £1280, yours is going to work out more than that, if my Maths is right! for a lower dose with Boots. xx


----------



## Taz29duffy

Boots was crazy expensive. Try healthcare at home.


----------



## leprechaun

Taz my drugs last time were £970, that was with express delivery and that was the northisterone, 11 or 12 days worth of gonal f 300iu and then the 2 ovitrelle pens and prostap. Did u source the prostap yourself too?  My consent is on the 7th so I'm defo going to try and source the drugs from health care at home. Good luck at ur review at the rvh.

G31, I wouldn't worry too much about side effects. A lot of other women seemed to get side effects with gonal f as in they could feel their ovaries but I couldn't feel a thing and was worried but they told me everyone is different so try not to worry although I know it's harder since you've already had a cycle cancelled. 

Dee thanks for the info, congrats on your pregnancy. Triplets! You'll certainly have ur hands full but how wonderful. A family in one go! 

Yogamini of course we don't mind u being on this thread, if we hadn't heard from u I'd be wondering where you'd gone! Keep us posted about when your likely to start. 

Mamai sorry I can't help I'm not sure what the standard prostap is, you could maybe phone gcrm and ask?


----------



## pandm17

Hey Everyone

Great to see everything moving forward for you all. We are keeping the heads down saving what will probably be about £12k for access fertility and sperm 🙈 Need to rob a bank lol! But going to enjoy Christmas and new year and start few months after that as we in a good place and getting excited for festivities!!

We thought our drugs would have been a lot more expensive as we were on gonal f 300 but was £900 we had budgeted maximum I think. We didn't use 2 injections which was such a waste!

Hope your all keeping well 😀😀😀


----------



## G31

Thanks for the reassurance leprechaun  the clinic phoned today about collecting the rest of my drugs so I chatted to a nurse about lack of symptoms, going in on Wed for a scan to see how things are going so feel a bit better now. 
pandm i have two injections left over too plus the ones you take just before and after EC, they're just taking up room in my fridge! Pity theres no refund on them, ha!!


----------



## leprechaun

Hope all goes well today G31, keep us posted on how u got on at ur scan. Hope there is some wee follicles growing nicely for you.

Pandm, I'm sure you'll be cycling before you know it. Time goes in so quickly, I never thought I'd be leaving my 2nd go til now but I wanted to cut out alcohol and caffeine etc, things I didn't do last time until I started northisterone. I will be having a wee drink in 2 weeks though as we are going away for out wedding anniversary, that's my xmas treat to myself. You're just right making the most of the festivities, I absolutely love xmas. I actually put our tree up yesterday. I know it's early but I couldn't help myself lol.

Could anyone who has done flare protocol remind me exactly what is needed. I remember it's 300iu for 11 days of gonal f, northisterone, prostap and ovitrelle 250iu x 2,  is this correct? I'm really thinking about sourcing my drugs from health care at home but I'm afraid that if I'm not collecting them from the clinic there could be some kind of fcuk up.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## pandm17

Hey Leprechaun

Yeah that sounds like everything, I think we will just source ours from the same place as it was so handy and I couldn’t be bothered doing the whole shopping around thing.  So lazy but sourcing sperm is hard enough! Lol.  Wonder are there any black Friday deals lol.  I think we will be making the most of the festivities and then a wee weekend break for our Christmas present in January then back to being good definitely.  The last time I just stuck to decaf and no alcohol for three months and it was easy enough for me but it was more for my own piece of mind than anything.  Never too early might as well get longer out of Christmas! I have no patience I want everything yesterday but at the same time I don’t want to put my life on hold so I’m trying to enjoy every day.  I’m trying to hit the gym and get out for as much exercise as I can as I did gain a few pounds from winding down the last time.

G31 I know it is such a waste I don’t know why I didn’t throw them out, as if I would use them again I would be too afraid of them not being stored correctly or something too.  I hope all goes well with the scan, I’m excited for all of you I think now I know more I feel a bit more at ease with everything.  

Just a bit of advice what are checks like for access fertility? 

Hope you are all well 


----------



## G31

Leprechaun and pandm17 thanks for the well wishes! So theres 4 follicles of good enough size growing on the left ovary and 2 (i think) on the right. My right ovary didn't respond at all last time so thats progress. I know i'm not going to have loads of follicles as my AMH is low but would just like to get a few more by this time next week. Feeling some  bloating and cramping now in my stomach after all that worrying I could feel nothing. I've to back on Friday for another scan and bloods, the last time this happened my cycle was cancelled... so hopefully it's just a double check that everything is still progressing. Dr said he wasn't going to change my dose or anything.
Pandm you're just right enjoying Christmas and forgetting about things for a while. It just takes over your whole life... I hope to goodness if all goes well and I get to EC stage that I'll find out if i'm pregnant or not before Christmas... it's looking quite tight! 
Our access fertility check too about two weeks to go through, a few forms to fill in but nothing major and they were very nice to deal with 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## leprechaun

That's brill G31, I'm sure it's some peace of mind for you that u are responding this time. My left ovary didn't respond that well the last time. We got 6 eggs from my right ovary and only 1 from my left. Hope there was even more follicles today .

Pandm the access fertility was quite straight forward. U can go ahead and contact them yourselves now so everything is in place for treatment starting. We were approved by access fertility last Dec but we didn't start treatment til April. You'll have no issues being approved. Hope you enjoy plenty of treats before its time to cycle again 

Mamai, sounds like we'll be cycling at exactly the same time. I'm expecting my egg collection to be the last week of Jan (all being well). It won't be long coming in now! I've emailed healthcare at home so just waiting on their response to see if there is any difference in price of drugs.

Happy Friday girls. Have a good weekend x


----------



## G31

Hi ladies, well I left on Fri after my scan none the wiser to be honest... don't know how many follicles I had as the Dr had a very hard time finding anything (!!) and I wasn't told a lot at all, basically nothing... not the best experience  i'm so glad i asked for an earlier scan plus Friday's!
I'm back in on Monday, and its looking like egg collection will be this week coming, phoned the Dr today as my drugs will have run out by Mon, he said I would prob stop injections on Mon anyway, or if i need any more they will provide me with drugs. Haven't got an exact date yet but I would imagine Wed or Thurs. Nervous and excited!
TMI warning... on Friday morning I had an awful lot of clear discharge, freaked out and thought I was ovulating!! But looked online and others seem to have had it too, anyone experienced this? No more since then. 
Mamai  I was on the pill for years and think my period came just a couple of weeks after starting.
Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Taz29duffy

It wasn't dr F by any chance? I too had lots of clear discharge, but that's due to the rising oestrogen levels.


----------



## leprechaun

Yes, that sounds very like a doctor I know!


----------



## G31

Hi ladies,
hope you're all well. Had a scan this morning, so got 6 follicles altogether that are nice and big, can't rem the actual sizes! So going in on Wed. morning for egg collection, very nervous and excited!! Trying to keep very positive and just hope for the best


----------



## Yogamini

G31, that's great news...! Staying positive is the best thing to do .. Good luck for your EC in morning. Will be thinking of you 

We got our letter from RFC and should be starting treatment in January, EC Feb. 
Am looking forward to hearing plenty of good news stories on this thread in the meanwhile...!


----------



## leprechaun

Exciting news G31. Hope all goes well this morning. Let us know how u get on. Praying for lots of lovely eggs for you 

Yogamini sounds like you'll be cycling around the same time as me. My ec is likely to be the end of Jan. Feeling excited but terrified and the same time. Sometimes I wish ivf had never been invented so I didn't have to put myself through all this.Yes, fingers crossed for lots of happy news on this forum over the next few months.  God knows we are all due some! X


----------



## G31

Thanks leprechaun and yogamini, EC wasn't as bad as I thought, the staff were amazing, i didn't feel a thing. Unfortunately i only got two eggs collected  so I'm a bit gutted, fingers crossed one of them fertilises. 
Yogamini glad you got a date for your cycle, at least you can enjoy Christmas and start the new year fresh!


----------



## leprechaun

Hi G31, I'm sorry u didn't get more eggs. Let's just pray they both fertilise. A girl who was my cycle buddy at gcrm got 3 eggs and 2 fertilised and they were both put back on day 2, we both got our bfps but unfortunately I miscarried and shes now over 30 weeks pregnant with a baby boy so even low numbers doesn't mean you won't get ur baby at the end of it. Fingers crossed for 100% fertilisation in the morning. I know how nerve wracking the wait is. I hope ur doing something nice to keep ur mind of it this evening x


----------



## G31

Thanks, Leprechaun
That's very reassuring, just got everything crossed but also trying to prepare for the worst! I'm off work tomorrow so at least i've time to gather myself. Just hope the acupuncture proves its worth and has given me two good quality eggs!! 
Just chilling out with a film, don't think I'm getting much sleep tonight...


----------



## pandm17

G31

So glad your egg collection is over and you didn't feel a thing! So sorry your disappointed but will be hoping and praying that they fertilise for you. Take it easy tonight and try stay positive. Like leprechaun said there can be a good outcome. All the best xx


----------



## Cheesy

G31 different clinic but I had success from similar situ in 2013. 2 eggs collected, 1 fertilised and he's playing with his Thomas the tank engine while the bath's running. Crossing everything for you x


----------



## Taz29duffy

G31 I only got 2 eggs too and sadly it didn't work. 1 fertilised and I had a day 2 transfer, but BFN.

My privately sourced drugs arrived yesterday. £670 delivered- boy had given the fact that I'm on gonal f 600 for 2 days, then 350 daily, plus all the other meds.

We start stimms just at end of month, so EC will be early- mid January.

X


----------



## G31

Unfortunately none of the eggs made it ... gutted and just don't know how to feel.  Taking a break from all things IVF for a good while and start to enjoy life again.
Good luck to you all with your upcoming cycles. I wish everyone the very best, thanks for all your support over the past few weeks. xo


----------



## leprechaun

G31, I'm so so sorry to hear that. There are no words I can say right now to comfort you. I just hope over the coming weeks you get plenty of support and take time to heal. This is such a difficult and cruel journey. None of us deserve it. Sending you lots of virtual hugs.

Taz that's a great price you got for your drugs. I emailed healthcare at home for a quote but they didn't reply to me. Did you source the prostap from them too? I'll not be too far behind you when you cycle. My ec should be around the 25th of Jan all being well. X


----------



## Taz29duffy

G31 a few of us have had similar scenarios lately- it is horrible. I understand how you just need a break.

I phoned healthcare at home. They gave me a quote there and then. I didn't respond well to prostap, so am on cetrotide, which is more expensive. It is a daily injection. I also got my norethestirone, buserlin, orvitrelle and crinone in the price x


----------



## Cheesy

G31 if you are reading, I'm so sorry to read your update. What a shock. A break from IVF can be a v heathy thing to do - sending you love xxx


----------



## Yogamini

G31, 

I'm so sorry to hear your news wasn't good. I had a similar experience back in Sept when I cycled with GCRM. Had 7 follicles but only 1 egg collected which was a total shock. Got the news next morning that my 1 egg had failed to fertilise. I know how difficult and heartbreaking is to get that news. 
I went out next day for lunch with a good friend and had a big glass of wine and have been trying to focus on enjoying life again. It's such a blow... And a cruel process with no guarantees. 
I hope you can find some comfort in knowing you're not alone and that we understand. Take care x


----------



## pandm17

G31

I'm so sorry to hear that, thinking about you. You know we are always here anytime you need to talk. Take care xxx


----------



## leprechaun

I'll 2nd that G31. There will be plenty of support for you here if you need it x


----------



## leprechaun

Well girls just back from my consent. I'm due my period so I was concerned if they weighed me I'd be 2 or 3 lbs over but thankfully they didn't.  I'll be starting northisterone  on the 30th so if I'm on stims for the same amount of time as last time my otd will be the 10th Feb which was my due date for my last pregnancy. 

Hope everyone is well. I'm away this weekend for my anniversary so I'll allow my self a few wee drinks since I've been tee total this past 2 months. I'm really looking forward to it. Did anyone else take any alcohol in the 3 months before treatment? X


----------



## pandm17

Hey Leprechaun

That's amazing, so excited for you and few others to get started! It was actually the doctor that said to me a little drink won't hurt but I think I refrained the whole time before as I was training anyway it was easy for me. so I can't help you there but I'm sure a little wouldn't do any harm before treatment! 

Happy Anniversary! So happy for ya...😀😀😀


----------



## Taz29duffy

I didn't really drink before my last treatment, but responded terribly, so am strangely more relaxed about lifestyle factors this time. All my drugs arrived and are in the fridge waiting to go! I'm starting norethestirone next week x


----------



## Yogamini

Leprechaun, I didn't drink before my last 2 cycles and didn't seem to improve my chances. This time around I am having a few drinks and not being too strict..! Delighted you're getting started before end of the year. 

Taz, gosh you're starting so soon...will fly by. When do you think your EC will be? 

Pandm...hope you are keeping well and enjoying life!


----------



## Taz29duffy

Egg collection (if I get there) will probably be mid January.

Have you started treatment yet?


----------



## Oaky111

Hi Ladies

Thought I would drop in and say hello. I was waiting to start IVF with GCRM in August but I was very shocked to receive a BFP after 2 years of trying. Unfortunately I lost the baby at 10 weeks so it's been a difficult few months.

We hadn't actually cancelled our request with the RFC fertility clinic as we were waiting for the 12 week scan so we hope to get our IVF cycle with the Royal January /February time depending on waiting lists but my endo is back so bad that I need another laparoscopy in January  XX


----------



## Yogamini

Taz, that's great.. Not long at all really! Hopefully you'll respond much better with shorter protocol and I with longer! Depends on my dates but I am estimating EC will be mid Feb. Have you started norethisterone? 

Oaky, I'm so sorry to hear that. Can't imagine how difficult these past few months must have been for you. I hope you're doing okay. It's good that you stayed on waiting list for RFC. Feb will be here in no time at all. I'm hoping to start treatment with RFC in Jan/Feb. There's an RFC thread on Fertility Zone if you want to check it out or have questions about RFC. 
Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Taz29duffy

Oaky- I remember your posts and your shock at your positive. I am so sorry to hear your sad news. A miscarriage is such a cruel outcome when you're struggling to conceive. I hope you are doing ok. It's a tough time  of year for all of us. I really feel sad at having an empty home and no Santa!


----------



## Cheesy

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Yogamini

Merry Christmas to all of you! Hoping for lots of positive news on this forum in 2017


----------



## Cheesy

All quiet on here. Ladies I hope you are all well and 2017 is the year that dreams come true.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Great to hear from you and I hope by now things are well under way as you said you were going in this week for prostap! How are things going?

We had a lovely relaxed christmas and new year and back on the saving band wagon now as we want to do access now so a bit more saving before we start but we aren't going to rush ourselves so no pressure. 

Glad to follow your journey its so exciting for yous! Hope all goes well with everything starting and let us know how you get on


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Awww congratulations to you both that's an amazing start to the year! Then starting this journey together is amazing!! You sound like us we took pretty much everything in our stride celebrating every little milestone along the way and I think that helped too.

We are maybe looking at April/May we just checked partners work schedule today she travels a lot so that all gets quiet in April so if we can start then it would be perfect because it gets hectic again in Sept so we would have that time to have a few tries if we need them. 

I'm looking forward to following everyone's journeys until then 😁! I hope to see a lot of positive vibes very soon. 

Take care and enjoy it. Keep relaxed happy and positive. That's what helped us )


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on here in a few weeks. Hope u are all well. I haven't had time to go through all ur posts. Unfortunately we didn't start ivf last month. We went through a really difficult patch on our marriage which was wholly my fault. We almost broke up on Xmas day but thankfully we are working things out. We have decided to postpone our ivf til March as not only are we working on ourselves we were doing a lot of self medicating which isn't good for ivf. Thankfully we are back on track but I have a lot of work to do before I gain my lovely husbands trust back. I'll get a wee look through the posts over the next few days. I know mamai is cycling now so hope all is going well and i know there are others who may also be cycling so I'm excited to read all ur posts X


----------



## Cheesy

Leprechaun I relate to your post. IF puts a huge strain on couples. My DH and I came v close to splitting up around Xmas 2012. Maybe Xmas in common is no surprise. it was a horrible time. I really feel for you but it sounds like you are doing all the right things including calling time on your self medicating.  Really hope everything works out for you in every way. 

Sending love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Cheesy

Wow Mamai that's coming round really quickly. Great you both seem to be dodging side effects - may that continue.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Leprechaun

It's good to hear from you and thanks for being so honest. So sorry to hear about the tough time you had, but it sounds like your working your way back up and you are so brave. You have had a rough ride and your a strong person as your now coming out the other end and working for it. This journey so far was defiantly an eye opener for me and the first challenge in my relationship and that's only the first try. But it definitely has showed and taught us a lot about eachother because we had never experienced anything like this before. We are now looking forward to the next time but trying to not focus as much round it and enjoy life. I just started a new job and my oh is also travelling a lot at the minute so it's been good to have different focus for a while. We are always here when you need a chat or just need to vent. Look after yourself. 

Mamai

Keep us posted its all so close I'm really excited for you. I didn't get any side effects at all apart from bloated after injecting. But that was it. I was surprised. My oh said she was so proud of how much I took it in my stride. I think I was just happy we got to do it. Ivf in itself is just amazing that they can do it and that it makes it possible for same sex couples to try to have children. I'm so thankful for that.

Hello to Cheesy and everybody else, hope your all keeping well. Take care


----------



## WinterWillow

Hello everybody,

**Sad things mentioned, so read on with caution **

I wrote a long intro post a couple of months back then fell quiet, so wanted to update on my situation...

After a failed fresh cycle (single 3-day) with GRCM in August and a failed frozen transfer (two 5-day embryos) in October, I did another frozen transfer at the start of December. Transferred a single 6-day embryo this time. Strange, but on day 8 post transfer I woke up with very strong pregnancy symptoms and 'just knew' it worked. Official blood test on day 11 confirmed it, and although beta level was on the low side (5, the nurse who gave me the news didn't seem concerned. My husband and I then spent Christmas with bated breath and trying very hard to keep the news from family and friends who of course all noticed that I was not drinking alcohol or coffee. I had very strong preg symptoms from the start, and with each passing week almost began to believe it might work out this time. Had an ultrasound at end of week 6 and all looked good, giving me yet more hope. Then had another US at week 8, and was shocked to learn the pregnancy had failed. The sac was continuing to grow, but baby was gone. Apparently it can take the hormones some time to recognise the loss, and it could take weeks to miscarry... So I am now at week 9, still 'pregnant' yet not actually pregnant, and deciding how long to keep waiting to miscarry naturally before opting for a D&C or the pill.  

We have 2 frozen embryos left and will try again once I recover from this. I've told no one. It still doesn't seem real, the whole thing. And makes me hyper-aware for next time that even a positive result doesn't mean we're quite there yet. It's a long, difficult process.


----------



## Cheesy

Winterwillow im so sorry to read your update. That's so cruel. Go gently and take time to grieve as well as the physical side of things. I hope next time is the one xxx


----------



## Clio81

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you here. I'm new to the forum but not new to infertility! We are considering GCRM. From doing a quick scan of the posts here there appears to be a doc with a poor bedside manor... I've just booked a consultation with a Dr F ... Please PM me with any thoughts 🙈


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Just thinking of you getting started this week. Hope all is going well 😃


----------



## WinterWillow

Thanks Mamai & Cheesy. 

And in case anyone going through the same thing (though hopefully not) is reading this: Just so you know it really can take quite a while for the hormones to leave your system so don't panic if you don't have the MC straight away. Took me 2 1/2 weeks from the time of that last ultrasound, but I am glad I did not do a D&C. The natural way felt far less traumatic.

The clinic recommends we skip a cycle before trying again. So assuming I get my next period as normal, I'll be doing my next frozen transfer at the start of March. I am feeling positive and looking forward to it. And wishing best of luck to everyone.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Glad everything is going well, everything sounds great, although you are hoping some follicles are hiding that's a great number. Plus you have a few more days yet. We got two eggs from one of my follicles also so sometimes there can be more than 1. Exciting times for both of you, take care x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Mamai,

Just popped on here for a quick look... Gosh everything is progressing quickly for you and your partner! Best of luck with EC this week. You're almost there x


----------



## Yogamini

That's great Mamai! Just try and stay as relaxed as you both can. It's great that you've made it to this stage. Lots of positive thinking! Best of luck x x


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

That's brilliant news! Great numbers at this stage. It's nerve wrecking overnight isn't it. Funny my partner said same thing of me, I was like right that's it sorted out of our hands for a few days. I loved the scone and tea after too lol. The transfer is amazing too seeing everything like your watching a program and its not actually you. We held the scanner and seen the eggs being transferred. It's just amazing what they can do. Hopefully they are developing away nicely and you have right few wee embryos for this time and next 😀. Take care and relax. Thinking of Yous x


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, that's brilliant. You got great numbers and fertilisation rate as the norm is often 50%! The staff are all very lovely. Hopefully you'll be in soon for ET and have some lovely little frosties for next time. Keep us posted. 

We're currently cycling with RFC in Royal..On stimms at moment. Will be another week or so before we have a date for EC should we get that far.


----------



## leprechaun

Wow  Mamai. Sounds similar to what we got. 7 eggs and 6 fertilised. 3dt with 2 embryos put back. If I got that again I'd be thrilled. It's all sounding very positive so far. I start northisterone this cycle coming up, my period is late due to me taking diazepam a few weeks ago. One of those little tablets plays havoc with my cycle. So I'm around 3 days late. 
Thanks for all the kind words girls. U really are a fantastic bunch who deserve all the happiness in the world. 
Mamai I'll be checking in on u over the next week or so. I'd put money on you ring pregnant but no point  in me saying it as I know it's a tough wait.
Sorry if I didn't reply to any private pms a few months ago, I hadn't been on here and the answers to the questions are prob irrelevant now. 
Hope there will be plenty of 2017 bumps on this forum x


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, that's great to hear...I'm sure you're both thrilled! Easier said than done, but try to relax on the 2ww! 

Leprechaun, that's great news you'll be starting again so soon. Hope you're doing okay and feeling positive for your next cycle! 

The news for RFC hasn't been positive so far..Hoping I'll be an exception! Can't believe this will be our last cycle.. feeling nervous. 

Keep us posted Mamai and best of luck with this cycle Leprechaun


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry I'm coming to this late. Mamai congrats on being pupo. 

Yogamini good luck and I hope you get to EC and beyond.


----------



## Yogamini

Thank you Cheesy.... Staying positive and keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, great news that you have a blastocyst in the freezer! Delighted for you!

I remember the 2ww and how long it feels. I've heard that laughter is good for embryo attachment... Put your feet up and watch some good comedy!

I'm on the long protocol.. Not sure what is long about it though as it's the same length as my previous GCRM short protocol. 2 weeks of downreg followed by stims fit approx 10 days. Only difference this time is I continue with the down regulation alongside stims. First scan this morning.. Nervous!


----------



## Yogamini

Fantastic news Mamai.. Delighted for you! I remember the 2 ww only too well..Feels like a long wait. I've heard that laughter helps with implantation... Put your feet up and watch some good comedies!
I'm on the long protocol, though it's the same length as my short protocol at GCRM.. Only difference is I stay on the DR while on stims.
First scan this morning.. Feeling nervous


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Congrats on being pupo, few days gone already!! That's amazing that you got wee Frostie too that would be a good safety net and make you two feel more relaxed. Enjoy this time doing nothing and chilling. During our 2ww I just remained positive and just felt different so although we had a chemical what I have to remember is that we got a positive first time 😀! Although just didn't stay. We still feel nothing but positive that's just the way we are in general anyway lol.

Yogamini

Good luck this morning. Positive thoughts. You are all so brave to keep fighting for what you want. Keep us posted.

Thinking of you all take care xx


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

As far as I can remember I had nothing for days, especially early on. Then think I had like clear discharge and some strange twinges. But mostly in and around test date I think. I got really dizzy a few times too but just in general felt so bloated from treatment other than that nothing major. We did not test until night before as we wanted to prepare ourselves and don't use ultra sensitive test is my advice. Go get the little strips only place I could find them were semi-chem. Most people don't get any symtoms and don't know they are pregnant until a missed period remember so it's not always clear. I know it's hard not to worry though. Take care x


----------



## pandm17

Mamai

Ask oh tonight and checked what I had written down and I think I just felt like af was coming all the time, really swollen and hungry lol. i do remember not being able to button my jeans all the time lol


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Not sure if anyone remembers me but I was cycling with some of you back in May. On the 31st Jan at 38 +6 after an induction due to gestational diabetes I gave birth to a healthy baby boy! He was a 2 day embryo transfer that I thought was doomed but he is here and perfect! I wish each and every one of u as much sticky baby magic dust and that it will all work out for you no matter what stage u r at!!!


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, don't worry about your lack of symptoms.. it's early days. Enjoy being in pupo. 

Pandm, being positive is the best way to be! Love your attitude! When do you expect to cycle again?

My scan went okay this morning, thanks. Only a few follicles seen which is a little disappointing but it's still early days. Have another scan next week, so hopefully more will appear, though I'd be happy to get one good one!


----------



## balletgirl

Hi everyone, I'm new here! 

Have my first consultation appointment at GCRM next week. Only issue is that AF will probably be here! Is that an issue? Should I reschedule? Have waited a month for the appointment so am really reluctant to cancel!


----------



## balletgirl

Thanks so much Mamai! I'll go ahead with it then, was getting so  disheartened at the thought of having to cancel.

Please don't worry about your lack of symptoms, with my LG I had breakthrough bleeding when my period was due & assumed I was out until I had 3 positive OPKs in a row 2 weeks later. No symptoms at all until I was 6 weeks pg & HG set in! Rest up & sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## Yogamini

Maybebaby, yes of course I remember you. We were cycling around the same time... Congratulations on your little boy! Absolutely delighted for you! It's lovely to hear positive stories like yours. All the very best! X


----------



## leprechaun

Wow maybebaby ur little boy is hete! Amazing news. We were due a day apart, it's crazy that I'm only getting round to cycling again now.  Where did those 9 months go? Big congrats. I'm sure he'll light up ur life. 
Mamai I wouldn't dwell on lack of symptoms. I felt none at all except some severe bloating after transfer so this time I'll be none the wiser whether it has worked or not. We start northisterone on 5th March so here's hoping. I don't feel very positive, I can't magic positivity out of thin air. I feel like I know it won't work buy I was the same last time. When do u start yoga? What abt taz too? Pandm any ideas for you's too x


----------



## Yogamini

Hi Leprechaun,

Great to hear from you! I'm on day 9 of stims.. Had a scan l this week... Not much happening.. Only a few follicles seen but have another scan on Monday so hoping for a few more before EC. I know what you mean about feeling positive. I just have a feeling this cycle isn't going to work. I'm sure it's been tough for you passing the date you would have been due. Hope you're doing okay. Take it easy and keep us posted.


----------



## pandm17

Hi Everybody!

Maybebaby congratulations that's amazing that your wee boy is here already especially as I had been following Yous from the start that's just the best news.

Leprechaun

Thinking of you also and I don't know how hard it must be especially with the date passing. I felt a bit of a heavy heart when my friends treatment worked at same time as ours didn't but I was so happy for them at same time. But I have no doubt that it's only a matter of time. I feel so positive for you even if you struggle to find that yourself x

Yogamini

There are follicles there though? Did they say how many what size etc? I will be praying for you and hoping you get eggs this cycle. Keep us posted.

We are hoping maybe the summer, we were talking about it last nite, oh travelling a lot until end of April then has a break so we are looking at summer probably around same time as last year. I can't wait to get started again sometimes my patience runs out but 12k isn't small change and we don't want to get in debt because we don't know if we may need more. We are also living, so not living to save for treatment we can't allow ourselves to lose any time as life is too short! But we are excited about the future 😀😀😀


----------



## Littlebab

Hi ladies
Can I ask if any of you have attended IVF-Spain through GCRM Belfast who are their partner clinic and if so, how did you honestly find their services at GCRM Belfast co-ordinating your IVF treatment with Spain ?
Did any of you feel it may have been better if you had gone straight to IVF-Spain yourself or where you happy with the services at GCRM in co-ordination with Spain? Thankyou ladies. Baby dust!


----------



## pandm17

Hi Mamai

Omg congratulations so excited for you both! That's a great reading also so could be two little ones in there! Have you to go back and get more blood results? Any more symptoms? It's so positive so glad to see positive things happening on this thread. Keep us posted.

Yogamini

Any more updates from you?


----------



## Maybebaby2014

Congratulations mamai


----------



## Cheesy

This is fantastic news mamai.            First time I've rocked out the dancing bananas on this thread. So pleased for you guys. 

Now, let's hope 2017 keeps the good news coming for all of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Yogamini

Mamai, that's wonderful news. Delighted for you! It's lovely to see positive news as it feels as though it's been a while!

We did get 4 eggs this cycle and were thrilled, but unfortunately zero fertilisation. Gutted. It's over for us and we've decided to move on. 

I will be keeping an eye on these threads and wish each and every one of you ladies a happy outcome!


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Mamai,

Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months x


----------



## Cheesy

Yogamini I'm so sorry to read your update. That's a very tough blow. 

I wish you all the best in the future whatever it holds. Go gently xxx


----------



## Yogamini

Thanks Cheesy,

This forum has been an incredible support and I will continue to use it, though I may not be on here for a while and when I do return I will hopefully br on the adoption pages.
Going to take some much needed time out while we adapt to our new circumstances. We feel blessed that we were able to have 3 attempts at as there are many couples who cannot afford the private treatment. I don't feel that it was money wasted as it's all part of the process of being able to accept before moving on and knowing we did everything we could to have our own biological child. 
We could go down the donor route but there are no guarantees and I don't feel emotionally able to go through any more treatment. 
I sincerely hope that we all get the happy ending you deserve x x


----------



## leprechaun

Huge congrats mamai. With a huge beta like that it sounds like there may even be 2 in there. The 3 week wait was worse but I'm sure ur about half way through it now. Come and update us abt the scan! I was meant to be starting northisterone on Sat but me and dh are ill and I wouldn't want to start until when on point. Although I can't help panicking at all the set backs. 
My best friends little ivf girl was born yesterday and she is so beautiful. That pregnancy really knocked me for 6 as I didn't know abt the ivf so it was announced just 3 weeks after my d&c. It took me a few months to get my head around it but now I can just appreciate the beauty of science and be happy for my friend who deserves as much as all of us to be a mother.
Yogamini, you'll be missed on here with your genuine caring nature and kind words. I hope beyond hope that the future holds something bright and beautiful for you x


----------



## Cheesy

Mamai I'm delighted to read your update. Goodness I feel a little choked up. Wishing you all the best for an uneventful and smooth pregnancy. 

Hope you start to feel a bit better soon. Bet you're still in disbelief!


----------



## pandm17

Omg Mamai Congratulations!

I just knew there were two in there the numbers were so high! So happy for you and hope the sickness goes soon. I bet you are all in shock...you got the best outcome possible. Two will keep Yous busy for a few years ha ha. So great to hear positive news.

We are just looking forward to summer and feeling so positive about it. 

Take care xo


----------



## AngelLight

Hi all, about to start ivf with gcrm.  IVF no 2 for us, NHS last yr, failed cycle, onward an upward. Consultation was a dream.. Dr was so informed about our case....  very clear about what we need ....and the extras, not necessary that won't benefit us. Got a good feeling that our best interests are very important to them. Here we go!!!!


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi, just about to start IVF with GCRM Belfast. First go wAs with RFC but didn't work. This time we are trying GCRM, just waiting for access fertility as we're trying the refund 3 cycle treatment


----------



## Cheesy

Hi and welcome AngelLight and Poppy berry. The thread is a little quiet at present but the ladies are lovely and supportive. Wishing you both tons of luck xxx


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi, congrats that great news ! Can I ask which dr did the transfer, was it still painful with sedation ? I thought it was really sore when I did nhs, hoping sedation helps this time. Saw dr Mcfaul for our consultation, Can't wait to get going . Last time I was being too realistic and thought it wasn't going to work and it didn't... This time I'm planning on being more positive !


----------



## soitis1

Hi PoppyBerry & Angellight - I had my IVF transfer at GCRM in Feb like Mamai - I had Dr Moohan do my egg retrieval in November which I was totally knocked out for! (I found the NHS in the Royal extremely painful so had gotten quite worked up but didn't need to at all as I can't remember a thing from the retrieval at GCRM).  We retrieved 34 eggs so elected for a freeze all due to OHSS -3 months later Dr McFaul did my transfer without sedation or pain relief and it was totally fine! We actually went out for lunch afterwards.  Like Mamai said we both found it extremely calming especially as DH was there with me for the transfer.  

Poppyberry we also went for the 3 round package from access fertility as we had a very long history of negative treatment results at other facilities but in the end only needed one fresh cycle and one FET cycle for the transfer.  I think it just put our minds at ease that we had a few more goes if the first didn't work out without having that added pressure of only one more go or something.  Right Now I am 12+5 weeks pregnant and have seen one beautiful little heartbeat which was the best experience of our lives!


----------



## AngelLight

Hey Mamai, soitis1, Poppy and Cheesy. Thanks for the welcome. It's a bit of a wait between our consultation and consent...about 8 wks, feels like forever waiting on this time to pass. Feeling positive about our treatment and can't wait to get started. We had thought about going for the Access fertility but now reconsidering...our doc told us that we definitely wouldnt need to go for the refund plan as hopefully we would have success before that. Thinking about the multi cycle but still unsure...
Can I ask about your monitoring while on stimulation? Did you have bloods taken at scan appointments also? How soon did you hear about results? Did they alter any drugs based on these results? 
So excited and also scared to death of starting this process again. It nearly killed me last time when it didn't work...such hopelessness and feeling of failure. Feel Ina much stronger place now and so glad that we waited almost a year before starting again. I think the positive approach means a lot. And knowing more about the process and what to expect. 
Mamai...what a joy to have twins in there. You must be over the moon! Soitis- congrats also. Hope I'm in your boat very soon xxxx


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi Mamai, Soitis and Angel light! It's lovely to here such positive results and experiences! Congratulations ! 
We got approved by the refund scheme today so I'm going to ring tomorrow to book my consent day....is that the day they say u should come in for around day 21 of cycle or is that a different appointment? 8 weeks, angel light , that seems ages when ur excited to get started! 

Mamai I write that the transfer was painful but I realise I meant egg collection!   although now I'm more scared of being sedated and saying really embarrassing stuff.... Hopefully I will sleep through it like u SOitis!


----------



## soitis1

Hey AngelLight, yes they do a scan and then bloods each morning they ask you to come in and then phone you around lunch time to let you know what dose to take and when they next want to see you.  

Poppy Berry I think the consent appointment is separate to the day 21 appointment - they never seem to combine anything - they seem to follow quite strict procedures - sometimes Dr Traub (the older dr) would say right fill this in and I'll just go and get you booked in for this and then come back all sheepish and say actually you have to phone in and make the appointment for the next step.  That's what we found anyway.

Also I would just say to really keep a close eye on how much medication you have left between appointments - that would be the only negative thing I have to say about them.  Because the drugs come from England and are only delivered to GCRM on a Tuesday and Thursday you can sometimes run out before you get your next delivery.  They seem to only order 2-3 weeks ahead I suppose to save us money if we don't need them.  But if you find your cutting it a bit close, make sure you ask GCRM if you can borrow theirs and then they can replace them with your order when it comes in.  They always have spares in stock in GCRM so that's what I had to do a few times to keep me going until my order came in.  Just a heads up.


----------



## AngelLight

Hey everyone, how's all gcrm ladies doing? Starting down reg soon and looking for any positive vibes from anyone who's been through this with gcrm xxx


----------



## Helena1976

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind if I join you!  

AngelLight, I am also starting treatment soon with GCRM, so I am in the same boat as you.  I am having a FET, following a successful ICS1 in 2015 in GCRM.  My DD was born in Jan 2016.  We only have 1 embryo, so I am crossing everything that it works.  

I really couldn't fault my treatment experience with GCRM the last time - everything went so smoothly.


----------



## Poppy berry

Hey ! Should be starting starting IVF treatment soon. I've to ring on Monday to let them know I'm day 1 and then they'll organise prostap injection! Hope it all goes well for everyone


----------



## AngelLight

Hi Helena,
That's really reassuring. Great to hear of really positive experiences and most importantly successful outcomes.  Hope your FET brings your another bundle of joy xxx

Poppy, we r in same boat then, I'll probably be about 2 wks ahead of you. Is this your first IVF? 

I'm not as consumed with it this time.....or maybe I'm blocking it out a bit and trying just to get by....can't quite figure it out!!!


----------



## AngelLight

Mamai...wooo....huge congratulations. Fantastic. It would be a dream if i could post a message like this in a few months. Hope things continue to go well for you. 
If you don't mind me asking, did you have 1 or 2 embryos transferred? Due to my age etc they r thinking of putting back 2 if all goes well and I get to that stage. 
Xx


----------



## AngelLight

Ok Mamai, gr8 to know this type of info. I am on long protocol, start prostap soon then menopur 300. Same protocol as last time but was on syneral and Bemfola with RFC. Had no issues at all with drugs last time so hoping for the same this time round....but obviously with a better outcome


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi Angel Light , no it's not my first IVF , I had one go with RFC last year,like you I responded well to the drugs but just didn't end in a positive so this is my first with GCRM . 

That's great news Mamai hopefully the it will be the same for all of us !


----------



## AngelLight

Poppy that's good. Yes very disappointing when drug response, fertilisation rates and getting to blast stage all go great and then it goes wrong at final hurdle..NOT THIS TIME THOUGHT....right?? Starting my down reg next week...can't believe it's now so close xxx


----------



## soitis1

Hi there good luck to everyone starting treatment at GCRM - I found them amazing and am now 19 weeks pregnant with a wee singleton after having two 5 day blasts transferred via fet  - also have 16 x 5 day embies on ice so couldn't be happier!! It's been a long long road but thankful everyday for our experience with GCRM!!


----------



## Cheesy

Congrats soitis1 and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poppy berry

That's fantastic news Soitis1 ! Great to hear more good news! I'm about to get my prostap injection next week! Havnt had that before...just did the nasal spray with RFC. Where do they put the injection?


----------



## AngelLight

Hey Guys, had prostap last week. No real side effects so far.....well actually boobs quiet tender since yesterday....is this a side effect? Wonder if AF will show soon, usually appears around day 29. Last ivf cycle I was on syneral and af came on day 29 as normal. 
Hope u r all doing ok xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies do you mind if I jump on board. I'm starting my second tx with GCRM soon. I'm booked in for scratch on 7th of July. We are booked in for ICSI as problems on both sides. Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Cheesy

Lovely to see you Patbaz. 

Haven't done prostap Angel so I can't help you. Best of luck with your tx. 

Waves all round.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Cheesy. Can't believe I'm doing all this again lol


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi everyone , hope things are all going good!  Had prostap today ....though I've had swollen glands/throat this week so hopefully it will clear soon . 
I've not had the prostap injection before, Angel light , like u I've done nasal spray last time ...so couldn't say but hopefully it will come on day 29 for u.


----------



## AngelLight

Poppy, had no real side effects until about day 27, then the tiredness and dull headaches kicked in. AF came on day 30, very heavy and crampy, I'm not usually like that at all. Have scan and bloods early next week to see if all is quiet. Come on over to the cycle buddies page?


----------



## leprechaun

Good luck to everyone going thru treatment at the moment. Can't belive ur back to do this all again Pat! Time fairly flies in, feels like only yesterday you were guiding me through my first round while ur pregnancy was early days. Congrats on ur wee girl. She must be such a delight.
Mamai it's so lovely that even though your pregnant u still come on here to check how everyone is doing. Hopefully we'll all be in the same place as u in a few months. Keep us updated on ur wee twins.
I'm due to start my 2nd round of IVF next month after my first round ending in a missed miscarriage. Can't believe it's over a year since my first round but so much sh*t has happened that it's taken me so long to get here. Good luck to everyone on their journies.  X


----------



## patbaz

Aww leprechaun it's lovely to hear from you. Maybe we will be cycle buddies again x


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi everyone , hope everyone is well. I start my injections tomorrow   just wondering if u could tell me how long ur on stim injections roughly before EC ...I know everyone is different , but I'm starting to think I might need to book extra days off work just Incase .


----------



## leprechaun

Pat when do you hope to start treatment? I'll be starting northisterone toeards the end of August probably around the 20th. Are you doing flare again? 
Poppy I was on stims for 10 days. I was doing flare so was on gonal f, they gave me 11 days worth but I didn't use the last days. My cycle buddy at the time was on the same protocol as me and was on stims for 10 days too. So maybe that is the norm for gonal f at least?
Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## patbaz

Hi leprechaun I'm on flare protocol again and going for scratch in the morning and starting norithesterone and metformin tomorrow as well. I can't wait to get started again. 

Poppy I stimmed last time for 12 days.


----------



## Anniebird

Hi ladies 
I'm all new to this, I'm going through GCRM Belfast for IVF and would like to get in touch with some other girls that are going through it too. I've had all my pre tests done and consultation and now know a list of drugs etc that I need. 

I'm trying to go through access fertility too and am waiting on a reply from them on weather we been accepted onto one of their refunds programmes. (Hopefully find out in the next feed day) Has anyone else had any experience with them?? Any info would be great xoxo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird. I did the multi cycle program with access fertility (I'm too old for the refund package) and they were very easy to deal with. Got back to us whenever they said they would and always answered any questions we had and we have a little girl from that cycle with GCRM. I'm now about to start again for a sibling for my little one. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hi Anniebird. I did the multi cycle program with access fertility (I'm too old for the refund package) and they were very easy to deal with. Got back to us whenever they said they would and always answered any questions we had and we have a little girl from that cycle with GCRM. I'm now about to start again for a sibling for my little one. Good luck with it all.


Hi pat 
Thanks for replying, it's just so good to get talking to someone that's in the same boat. Hope you don't mind if I can pick your brains a bit? How did you find GCRM so far so good for me. I am hoping if accepted to do 3 paid cycles with 50%refund if unsuccessful (but really hoping I don't get any money back). We're u successful on the first attempt? How many trips did u need to make to the clinic in total once you got started do u remember? I'm a bit worried how I'm going to get all the time off as my boss doesn't know about what I'm doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi everyone ! 
Thanks Leprechaun and Patbaz for letting me know ...that's great . Im on the Menopur injections so hopefully it will not be too long ...I was thinking in my head it was two weeks but from the clinics printouts it could be 8-14 ... Il wait to book extra days off then till I have my second scan next week. 

Anniebird, I've just started the IVF treatment with GCRM , however this is my second go as I had one cycle with RFC that failed last year.
I've gone for the access fertility too, which I have found great so far. Very quick to respond back to us. We went for the 70% refund as we had to factor in the price of drugs each cycle. Our drugs cost £960 but I've seen on this site that people can source the drugs cheaper themselves which I might do next time. Hope the process is going well for you I have found it fine so far and all the staff are lovely. I found the treatment and staff at RFC great too.

Angel light I hope u are doing ok on ur stims, sorry I have not gone on the cycle buddies page yet as I mostly wanted to get response / answers using GCRM .


----------



## Poppy berry

Anniebird ,forgot to say ...Im not telling work or family this time so yes it is awkward sometimes to get the time off work on random days.
However, so far , I only needed to take take two mornings off.. One for consent appointment and the other for prostap injection. The good thing is that when you go for blood work/ scans it is an early morning appointment around 7.30 so I've not needed extra time off yet, il need to book off ec and et . Hope this helps.


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> Hi everyone !
> Thanks Leprechaun and Patbaz for letting me know ...that's great . Im on the Menopur injections so hopefully it will not be too long ...I was thinking in my head it was two weeks but from the clinics printouts it could be 8-14 ... Il wait to book extra days off then till I have my second scan next week.
> 
> Anniebird, I've just started the IVF treatment with GCRM , however this is my second go as I had one cycle with RFC that failed last year.
> I've gone for the access fertility too, which I have found great so far. Very quick to respond back to us. We went for the 70% refund as we had to factor in the price of drugs each cycle. Our drugs cost £960 but I've seen on this site that people can source the drugs cheaper themselves which I might do next time. Hope the process is going well for you I have found it fine so far and all the staff are lovely. I found the treatment and staff at RFC great too.
> 
> Angel light I hope u are doing ok on ur stims, sorry I have not gone on the cycle buddies page yet as I mostly wanted to get response / answers using GCRM .


Hi poppy berry

I did one cycle about 5 years ago with RFC that was unsuccessful too. So fingers crossed this time with GCRM, so far they have been really good. I have just got word today from across fertility that they have accepted us on the programme we went with 3 cycles at 50% refund cause if the price of drugs too which are costing us about £1200 it all adds up. We were lucky enough to get all the blood tests etc done through our doctors so that was good. Have you actually started any drugs etc yet? I'm hoping maybe to get started next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi, yes I was lucky too not to have to pay for extra investigations and blood tests. Hopefully the process will start soon for you. I found after I payed access everything went quite quickly. I had the prostap injection on 
26 th and have started my first injection of 225 Menopur today ! I will get an appointment for my second scan end of next week.


----------



## patbaz

Annie bird like poppy berry siad most scans are early morning. I used to say to my boss that I had a flat tyre if I was late but that only happened once. I've had cycles in RFC origin and GCRM and I got pregnant with my bow 9 month old little girl on my first try with GCRM. Couldn't rate them highly enough. We also didn't telll anyone about tx as we didn't want the extra pressure. 

I had my scratch today and started on the norithesterone and metformin so I'm now on the countdown to the jabs in about 10 days time


----------



## Anniebird

Hi patbaz
My problem is that GCRM is about an hour and a half from my work so I would still be late and unfortunately my boss isn't the most understanding but I suppose not his fault either when he doesn't know what's going on. I work in Derry. I wonder would I be able to go to Altnagalvin hospital in derry for scans. Dr moohan works there a bit too. Might be worth asking would be a lot handier for me. Excuse my ignorance but what is a scratch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelLight

Annie bird, I think Dr Mohan has satellite clinic at Ballykelly, you should be able to get scanned there? Think it's mentioned on gcrm website. 

All over this time for me. Cycled cancelled due to poor response to stims 😥


----------



## Anniebird

AngelLight said:


> Annie bird, I think Dr Mohan has satellite clinic at Ballykelly, you should be able to get scanned there? Think it's mentioned on gcrm website.
> 
> All over this time for me. Cycled cancelled due to poor response to stims


Hi angel light

Sorry to here your news. What happens for you now? If you don't mind me asking. Thanks for the info on ballykelly I must follow this up as that would be really handy for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Och angellight I'm so sorry huni. Sending you big hugs. 

Anniebird Dr Moohan does scans in Ballykelly huni so no problems there.


----------



## AngelLight

Thanks Anniebird and Patbaz, 
Will have review appointment shortly to figure out the way forward. Very disappointed but out of my hands. Lots of praise for GCRM staff, so understanding and great at giving all the detail on reasons why certain decisions are taken.  Will certainly try again.... but for now I'm still bruised (emotionally and physically) from current cycle. A little break until my body recovers is needed. 
Good luck to you, hope dreams come true xx


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry to hear that Angel. I'm a fellow poor responder; it's so hard to get knocked out before you even get a chance. Hope you get some useful feedback and options to tweak your protocol.


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 

Will hopefully be starting treatment next month and after reading some comments I am thinking on sourcing my own drugs has any of you done this of so where from? And how much in advance can you get them. I have a list from GCRM of what I need but I presume I need a scrip from them. Can they email it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> Hi, yes I was lucky too not to have to pay for extra investigations and blood tests. Hopefully the process will start soon for you. I found after I payed access everything went quite quickly. I had the prostap injection on
> 26 th and have started my first injection of 225 Menopur today ! I will get an appointment for my second scan end of next week.


Hi poppy berry

Just wanting to keep in contact with you as I will be starting soon too. How is the meds going for you any side effects?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Annie bird like poppy berry siad most scans are early morning. I used to say to my boss that I had a flat tyre if I was late but that only happened once. I've had cycles in RFC origin and GCRM and I got pregnant with my bow 9 month old little girl on my first try with GCRM. Couldn't rate them highly enough. We also didn't telll anyone about tx as we didn't want the extra pressure.
> 
> I had my scratch today and started on the norithesterone and metformin so I'm now on the countdown to the jabs in about 10 days time


Hi patbaz

Just wanted to pick your brains about the first go u had with GCRM. How many eggs did u get etc? What is the procedure for egg collection and egg transfer like are you sedated etc for them as I remember my go with RFC The Egg transfer was very painful and they didn't use any sedation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi ,anniebird 
I got 9 eggs 5 of which fertilised and I had 2 top grade day 3 embryos put back. The others made it  to day five but weren't  good enough to freeze. In GCRM they sedate you for ec. You fall asleep and then it's all over when you wake up. I remember my ec in RFC 28 eggs soooo painful.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hi ,anniebird
> I got 9 eggs 5 of which fertilised and I had 2 top grade day 3 embryos put back. The others made it to day five but weren't good enough to freeze. In GCRM they sedate you for ec. You fall asleep and then it's all over when you wake up. I remember my ec in RFC 28 eggs soooo painful.


Patbaz

Thanks for the reply. That's good that they sedate you. How long does the whole thing take, did your other half just wait about? We live over an hour and half.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird we live about an hour away and I think that my appointment was at 9 and we were on our way home around 11:30. While I was having ec DH was doing his bit in another room. I think the procedure itself only takes about 20mins but by the time they get you checked in etc and then after the procedure you get a light snack and have to get your canula etc out so it takes a while but you have your own room with tv so easy enough to pass the time.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Thanks for the info. I'm a bit of a control and organised freak lol I like to know what's going to happen. I like to know as much info as I can lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird I'm exactly the same way lol


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi everyone,
Angel light I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled I hope they work out why for next time . That's tough. I think ur right to take a break and recharge.

Hope all is going well with you Patbaz.

Annie bird, I'm on day six of injecting meopur. Don't have any feelings in stomach area, I am extremely tired and have a real fuzzy head in evenings. I don't think I felt this exhausted last time. I've a scan in a few days so il see what they say. I've suddenly also had a bit of family stress also so hopefully this won't affect my cycle   

Hope everyone is well !


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, hope everyone's doing well at whatever stage of your journey you're at. Sorry for hijacking your thread!

I had treatment with GCRM Glasgow before the Belfast clinic opened, which resulted in birth of my almost four year old boy. We were incredibly lucky to be able to freeze 10 embryos.

I now want to have FET and had initial consultation with GCRM Belfast a couple of months ago about transferring embryos from Glasgow etc. Treatment over summer period was discussed as for several months reasons this is the best time for me.

Fast forward to now - embryos have been transferred and I was told on Friday next stage is to make a 'consent appointment' to sign paperwork and prepare for treatment. So I  phoned this morning and was told end of October would be the earliest possible time for this meeting!!! I complained as August was agreed by consultant we met with a few months ago, and in email discussion with an embryologist. I'm waiting on a call back tomorrow to discuss.

So I wanted to check what everyone else's experiences have been like? So far I've been disappointed compared to how smooth a process it was first time round with Glasgow. Can't understand how no one would mention I'd need to wait months and let me transfer the embryos in the meantime - I'd have went to Glasgow over the summer if needed to! Also, why on earth is there such a wait for private treatment?!

Sorry again - just thought this might be the best place to post!


----------



## patbaz

Hi irishflower. We had to wait about 8 weeks for our consent appointment which was middle of June and was able to start on our next period. They are very busy because origin has closed and they are the only clinic in ni outside of RFC. I'm sorry you feel let down by them but I've found them to be worth the wait as we had gone through 7 previous cycles with no babies but first cycle with GCRM I got my little girl.


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi irishflower, I'm sorry that this has happened to you. I have to say I've found them to be great to deal with . I know they said that they are very busy over the summer....but we didn't end up waiting long....didn't realise ORigin had closed!  Hope you are able to get it sorted.

I'm on day 12 of stims...have to go again for another scan....hopefully egg collection will be end of the week...getting nervous ...I found it so painful on my first go with RFC.


----------



## patbaz

Yeah poppy berry GCRM HAVE TAKEN ORIGIN OVER AND CLOSED IT


----------



## patbaz

Sorry no idea how that's in caps doh!


----------



## Anniebird

Hiya everyone. I've finally got my plan of action after AF showed up yesterday. I start to down regulate in the 4th August is there anyone else starting now soon. Would be great to hear from you X #itsgettingrealnow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> Hi irishflower, I'm sorry that this has happened to you. I have to say I've found them to be great to deal with . I know they said that they are very busy over the summer....but we didn't end up waiting long....didn't realise ORigin had closed! Hope you are able to get it sorted.
> 
> I'm on day 12 of stims...have to go again for another scan....hopefully egg collection will be end of the week...getting nervous ...I found it so painful on my first go with RFC.


Hi poppy berry

Don't GCRM sedate you but for egg collection?

Annie X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird and poppyberry they give you lovely sedation at GCRM and you don't feel a thing. 

Poppyberry I hope ec is soon for you xx


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Anniebird and poppyberry they give you lovely sedation at GCRM and you don't feel a thing.
> 
> Poppyberry I hope ec is soon for you xx


 Patbaz
Is it the same for egg transfer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

EC booked for Friday .....eeeek! 
Thanks Patbaz , yeah they said about sedation . I'm just freaking Incase it doesn't work completely and I just have a fuzzy head but still feel pain ...I always react to sedative things the opposite way    I'm also worried I might talk to them during and say something embarrassing ! 

Anniebird, as far as I know I don't think they give you sedation for transfer as its done do quick. 
Have you started your treatment yet Patbaz ?


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> EC booked for Friday .....eeeek!
> Thanks Patbaz , yeah they said about sedation . I'm just freaking Incase it doesn't work completely and I just have a fuzzy head but still feel pain ...I always react to sedative things the opposite way  I'm also worried I might talk to them during and say something embarrassing !
> 
> Anniebird, as far as I know I don't think they give you sedation for transfer as its done do quick.
> Have you started your treatment yet Patbaz ?


Poppy berry

Ahhhh good luck for Friday I'll be keen to hear how it goes. I canny wait till I'm at this stage but it won't be till about end of August.

Annie X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird they don't sedate you for transfer unless you have requested it for a medical reason. Et doesn't hurt at all. It's just like getting a smear done. 

Poppy berry good luck for ec hope you get some juicy ones. I start stimms on Friday so I'm about 2 weeks behind you huni x


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 

How long after last day of stimms is egg collection normally? Trying to work out times to book off work. And then how many days between for egg transfer. Just trying to get a time scale roughly how long everything takes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Ec is usually 2 days after last stimms and et can be anywhere from 2 - 6 days after ec depends on lots of stuff


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 

Thanks, it's just really ackward when I need to try and book time off and I've not told my boss about any of this. He wouldn't be the most understanding man to say the least lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Thanks for the responses - I had no idea Origins had closed!  I complained as noone had mentioned a six month wait to me during any conversation/appointment so far, and they've managed to fit me in over the summer, so it looks like August/early September for my FET as originally planned.

Thanks again x


----------



## patbaz

That's great news Irish flower. Good luck x

Anniebird try not to stress over it. Get your go to sign you off if there's any bother x


----------



## Poppy berry

I know this is a  Really silly question......can I have my hair up in a ponytail for egg collection procedure at GCRM ....I've super curly hair and it goes mental when it's down ! I know when u have major
surgery for some reason u can't .


----------



## patbaz

I think I had mine in a ponytail for ec last year!  The joys of curly hair lol


----------



## Cheesy

Anniebird I think patbaz gave great advice. I understand you worrying about work: a demanding boss and maybe not wanting to let colleagues down, and it's hard to explain why dates might be subject to change. If I were you I'd either take more than you need so you have a "cushion" else try and get signed off. This stuff matters too much so don't waste too much energy on your boss. Fact is, sometimes dates shift a bit even with the best planning in the world. Good luck. 

For most of my cycles I never told work and had to find elaborate reasons for a/l at short notice or when dates changed. It was so much easier actually confiding in my boss, but it's such a personal thing and can feel like career suicide too so keeping it on the QT is absolutely understandable.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> That's great news Irish flower. Good luck x
> 
> Anniebird try not to stress over it. Get your go to sign you off if there's any bother x


Patbaz

My sister works with me and I've told another girl so they both know and will try and cover when they can. Your right if it gets awkward I'll get my gp to sign me off but I have plenty of holidays to take as Ive been saving them up. It's just not knowing exactly when you need. But this is more important than anything else so he'll just have to deal with it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy said:


> Anniebird I think patbaz gave great advice. I understand you worrying about work: a demanding boss and maybe not wanting to let colleagues down, and it's hard to explain why dates might be subject to change. If I were you I'd either take more than you need so you have a "cushion" else try and get signed off. This stuff matters too much so don't waste too much energy on your boss. Fact is, sometimes dates shift a bit even with the best planning in the world. Good luck.
> 
> For most of my cycles I never told work and had to find elaborate reasons for a/l at short notice or when dates changed. It was so much easier actually confiding in my boss, but it's such a personal thing and can feel like career suicide too so keeping it on the QT is absolutely understandable.


Cheesy

Thanks I know your right and like everyone's say (that knows about it) stop worrying about work, but when you have an awkward boss and job that only you know how to do certain things in it just makes it that bit more difficult, but I'll work it out now I have a better idea of time scales.

Thanks everyone

Annie X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry

Good luck today

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Thanks anniebird, yes it's so difficult to explain with work why you might suddenly need an exact day off ....hope it ends up being easier than you think .

Patbaz, that's great you will be starting your stims soon !

Had my egg collection, got 10 eggs ! 8 have fertilised so hoping that we get to transfer stage ! 
The EC was nothing to worry about....I was completely asleep! I have a really insane trapped wind pain that I cannot shift! 
Patbaz, the curls stayed intact lol.


----------



## patbaz

Poppy berry congratulations on 8 fertilised eggs. That's amazing. Fingers crossed for et huni. But even more amazing is the curls staying in tact lol 😂

I'm now on day 2 of stimms. Last time it took me ages to do the injections but having a 9 and a half month old who's started to walk in the house means I'm able to do the jab in like 30 secs lol. Glad to be finally starting again. Last time for me so praying for a sibling for my lg


----------



## Poppy berry

Patbaz that's great that your getting quicker with ur injections, I found it a lot harder to inject this time! Hopeful ur stimming will fly by ....ours seemed to go so quickly to get to this stage.

I have insane bloat of trapped wind ...so I hope it goes away soon, before transfer if it happens. 

Irishflower, that's great news that u will be able to get ur treatment in the summer!


----------



## irishflower

Well done poppyberry - fingers crossed now for transfer!


----------



## Poppy berry

Thanks irishflower...hopefully it works this time .

I'm starting to get really anxious about the transfer...that it's going to painful! I found it sore last time through rfc but this time I'm still feeling delicate after egg collection . I'm trying to be 'mind over matter' about it but I'm still freaking.
I know the most important thing is to get a fertilised one onboard and that I am so lucky to even of got this far ...but I'm still freaking about the procedure  

Rfc were great by the way it's just I've a high pain threshold for everything else but this !


----------



## patbaz

Poppyberry it will be fine huni and over before you know it. Just try to remove yourself from it all while it's going on. Can you meditate and go to your happy place during the procedure. It might help xx


----------



## irishflower

I actually have vaginismus when it comes to internal examinations Poppy berry (muscles involuntarily close) so regular smears etc are very painful for me.  I struggled with egg transfer last time too but somehow got through it so hope this time is the same!  You could see about getting a relaxant like Diazepam?

I had my consent appointment today and will be going ahead with this cycle - down reg on 7th August for my FET! I'm feeling so unprepared compared to my fresh cycle almost 5 years ago....


----------



## Poppy berry

Thanks Patbaz and irishflower for your kind words of wisdom ! 
That must be awful for you irishflower, hopefully it will not be an issue for you this time around, I hope the down reg goes well. That's great that it's moving so fast for you .


Hope your getting through your injections Patbaz  OK!

I'm not panicking quite as much now...it has to happen ...il imagine something nice.   I wish they could sedate me for this too but hey there's worse things I guess! 

Thanks for all your support I just had a panic / freak out ....but going to be positive !

Hope everything is going well for you anniebird.


----------



## patbaz

Irishflower. I always found FET to be emotionally harder than the fresh cycles because you really have no contr as such. You're just waiting for af to arrive and very little mess involved so I always felt more anxious about it. However it is much easier and gentler on your body huni so stay positive xx

I've my first scan on Friday morning to see how things are developing. I've already messed up as I missed a cetrotide injection on Sunday. I forgot to take the evening one 😩  Thank God I remembered the next evening. Just wish it was time for ec already lol


----------



## irishflower

Thanks patbaz.  Good luck for Friday's scan x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Mamai hope all is well with you?  I'm waiting on the call to see whether I trigger tonight or tomorrow. So glad to be at this point already


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi everyone!
Good to hear everything is going well for you Mamai ,I'm delighted for you! How many weeks are you now?
That's great news Patbaz that ur ready for trigger! The next steps seem to go so fast....were in the 2ww now which seems to be dragging ! We got two 5day blasts transferred last week and amazingly we got two to freeze although I think they just made the grade for freezing. 
Feels like sometimes I'm getting my AF ....last time with RFC it came three days before test day so I'm really trying to not think about it too much!


----------



## patbaz

Mamai I was in your shoes this time last year lol. Feeling big and uncomfortable and I'm still feeling that way now thanks to the meds. 

Poppyberry congratulations on being PUPO and on the Frosties we've not had any Frosties on our last 3 fresh cycles so hoping for some this time. 

I trigger tonight in about 10 mins getting nervous but this tx has gone I quite quickly and I think that's because of my 10 month old keeping me busy. She's a busy bee lol


----------



## Anniebird

Hi ladies 
It's been a bit quiet on hear. I'm so pleased to say I'm finally started to dr tomorrow so it's the first step, I'm super excited. Anyone else at the clinic starting now soon? Would love to hear from you 

Anniebird X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird it's always a great feeling to get started. I'm quite a bit ahead of you. I had ec yesterday and I have 3 lovely little embies waiting for me. I'm praying now that they continue to grow. It looks like I will have embryo transfer on Saturday if all is well. Good luck xx


----------



## Anniebird

I've seen you on another fed patbaz. I can't wait till I'm on as far as you. How have you found GCRM, how was egg collection? Did u have many side effects from stimms etc. How many eggs did u get,  I'm sorry about all the questions lol I'm just interested on how it pans out for someone else. Bet your excited for Saturday. Do they not try and leave them 5 days? Just wondering 

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hey Anniebird 
This is my second cycle with GCRM my first resulted in my little girl who is now 10months old. I've found them to be brilliant and I've been to origin and the RFC. I am at high risk of ohss so I was on short protocol with a relatively low dose of stimms. I had to inject for 10 days then do my trigger. I was on cetrotide twice a day also. I got 7 eggs this time and six were mature and 3 fertilised. We had icsi as she has poor sperm. When there are a small number of embryos it's usually clear which are the strongest so they like to get them back in you asap as the womb is the best place for them. If there are no clear front runners in the embryos they will push et to Monday. Hope I've answered your questions and I'm always happy to help out where I can x


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hey Anniebird
> This is my second cycle with GCRM my first resulted in my little girl who is now 10months old. I've found them to be brilliant and I've been to origin and the RFC. I am at high risk of ohss so I was on short protocol with a relatively low dose of stimms. I had to inject for 10 days then do my trigger. I was on cetrotide twice a day also. I got 7 eggs this time and six were mature and 3 fertilised. We had icsi as she has poor sperm. When there are a small number of embryos it's usually clear which are the strongest so they like to get them back in you asap as the womb is the best place for them. If there are no clear front runners in the embryos they will push et to Monday. Hope I've answered your questions and I'm always happy to help out where I can x


Patbaz
Thanks for the reply. It's great hearing from someone who's been to the clinic. And have had a good result and hopefully a second one on they way. How did you feel after egg collection. I'm just wondering about work I haven't booked any time off after it but have booked a few days after et. It's so difficult as my boss doesn't know anything about it. I've started getting some acupuncture done as I've read good things about it. You know how it is you'll try anything, right? Lol do you know for definite yet when your et will be. Fingers crossed for you

Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird I would take day after ec off. I felt very delicate next day like bad period pain and wind/constipation feeling but much better now. Et doesn't hurt at all and I've gone back to work after et but taken a few days off after that to rest up. Won't know until tomorrow about transfer. That's the thing about ivf you just never know when the next stage will happen.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Anniebird I would take day after ec off. I felt very delicate next day like bad period pain and wind/constipation feeling but much better now. Et doesn't hurt at all and I've gone back to work after et but taken a few days off after that to rest up. Won't know until tomorrow about transfer. That's the thing about ivf you just never know when the next stage will happen.


Patbaz
Thanks I'll play it by ear and pull a sicky if I have to lol. I only booked a couple of days after egg transfer to rest up and to give it the best possible chance, it's so difficult to know what to do. And awkward with booking time off as you don't quite know the exact dates. After you finished stimms How long was it to egg collection? so sorry about all the questions lol but it useful to know when trying to plans the time off. Bet your exciting for tomorrow, do you live near the clinic? 
Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi anniebird never worry about asking questions that's what the forum is for. I would've been lost without this forum when I started out. So I had a scan and blood test on Monday and got a call to say to take the trigger shot on Monday night which meant that Sunday was my last stimm injection. Tuesday was an injection free day and I had ec on Wednesday and that's the norm once you take your trigger shot your ec will be 36-40 hours later timing is crucial in this. I live about an hours drive from the clinic so not too far to travel. What about you? Do you live close?


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Thanks. Your right this forum has been so helpful I'm glad I found it. The gaps inbetween the visits to the clinic are so long so it's great to get chatting to other people. I live about an hour and 20 mins from clinic so quite similar to you. Another question lol how many scans did they give you and were you able to get them anywhere nearer to home? I hear this could be an option but I am booked in for my first one with hem 

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird it depends where you live really. Dr Moohan holds a clinic in Ballykelly. I had only 2 scans this time but three the last time so it all depends on progress really


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Yea it's dr moohan I'm seeing. Ballykelly or Derry would be easier for me so maybe after the first one I'll be able to go to either of these. I'm in such good mood today to finally get started and it's been a great help talking to you. All he best for tomorrow and I'll look forward to hearing how it went. What time are you in at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi Patbaz that's great news for you  about ur three fertilised ! I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow  
Sending positive vibes! Exciting ....great you have Sunday to rest.

Anniebird, not long now for you ! I found the whole process fly in....it is hard to get the dates right for work..I ended up being on stims ( Menopur) for an extra couple of days and had a five day transfer which meant I had to move my days off work that I'd planned. Hope it's all going well for you! 

As for me... I have had a sore tummy all week...keep feeling like I'm getting AF ....had blood test today and i can't believe I'm writing this ....it's a BFP!!!!


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi Mamai how r u getting on? 
They tested me a day early because of the weekend...I'm guessing this is hcg ..the nurse said 198 , she said it showed I was very pregnant ....though I came home and checked out urs and urs is way higher so not sure if this is a bit low I've tried to look it up but can't find numbers .


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 
This is a bit sad but I get really excited when I get an email saying there's messages on this board canny wait to get in and read them lol I think I'm a bit obsessed. But it is great to hear from you all. 
Poppy berry brilliant news for you. Didn't you get two put back in? Am I right? Could it be twins?

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Mamai I'm nine days after transfer so that could be it as the nurse said it was a good number ... Yeahee   very excited ! I really want to tell my mum and sister but il wait till the scan ! How are you feeling ?

Anniebird , yeah that's right I got two 5days out back in . And by the way, the transfer was not as painful as I thought it would be so don't panic for your turn !


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations Poppy! Great news x


----------



## patbaz

Poppyberry a huge congratulations huni. I am delighted for you sweetie yay!!

Mamai thanks huni we will see what tomorrow brings.

Anniebird no idea what time I will be in tomorrow we've to wait on the dreaded phone call in the morning 🙈 Not going to think about it though just got to get on with it lol


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz

Sending you positive vibes for today Hun. Hopefully it's all happening for you now as I type this. I'm looking forward to hearing from you. 

Poppy berry 
Bet your in cloud nine today

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Ok so a wee bit of an update from me. Out of my 3 embryos I had 1 seven cell grade 4 and one six cell grade four and my third little embryo was just at 4 cells. They're gonna let it grow until Monday and see if it will be any good for freezing but not looking great at the minute. So the two very good embryos are back in the mothership and its is the 17th of this month the week before I go back to work from maternity leave 😢


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Fingers crossed for your last wee embie on Monday would be great to get a frozen one too. You test on the day I get my prostrap. Really canny wait till I'm as far as you. Have a good weekend 
Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Patbaz that's great news !   hope everything goes well for Monday ....take it easy! 


Thanks everyone for all the congrats...i think I won't be relaxed nd truly believe it  until the scan.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
How did the third wee embie get on over the weekend 

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird I actually forgot all about the other embryo as Robbie said it was very slow and that it would be unlikely to make it to Monday morning. The clinic phoned this morning and my little embie is a fighter. It's got to the compacting stage so they're going to give it one more day to see if it will be suitable for freezing. This makes me feel like my 2 little Ines inside me are definitely now at blastocyst stage so I'm happy. How are you doing??


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
That's sounds promising for you. Yea the two you have on broad will be doing great I'm sure. I'm doing good on day 4 now of dr. Had another acupuncture appointment today too, just keeping as healthy and possitive as I can. It's a long waiting game can't wait till I'm as far along as you. Hope your feeling well

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Hope everything is going well for you Patbaz


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately embie no3 didn't make it so it's all riding o t the 2 embies on board. This is my last ever tx so a lot riding on it.


----------



## Poppy berry

Sorry to hear that Patbaz....but it's  so great that you have ones on board ...sending you lots of positivity !


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Thanks ladies. Unfortunately embie no3 didn't make it so it's all riding o t the 2 embies on board. This is my last ever tx so a lot riding on it.


Patbaz

I have everything crossed for you. When is your OTD again?

Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

OTD is 17th august feels like a million years away!!  No aymptoma to report not even progesterone ones. Not entirely sure how I feel about this tx tbh


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> OTD is 17th august feels like a million years away!! No aymptoma to report not even progesterone ones. Not entirely sure how I feel about this tx tbh


17th? That's when I get my prostrap. I'm sure it can't come quick enough for you. I'm a really impatient person, if I'm lucky enough to get that far the wait will kill me. Hope your able to keep as busy as possible

AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Anniebird xx


----------



## G31

Hi ladies, it's been a long time since i've been on here...I just felt that I should write ad give some hope to any of you who are going through IVF at GCRM at the minute. 
After two failed attempts and very low number of follicles we gave IVF one last shot, as we were doing the refund scheme. Again I didn't respond well, got three follicles and Dr told us to prepare ourselves that we may not get any eggs. We went ahead with egg collection, I got one egg. We were pretty sure that it wouldn't work again but the next day we were told that the egg had fertilised and had it put back in the following day. Two weeks later the blood tests confirmed I was pregnant and I'm just home from my 20 week scan with a healthy baby boy on board!!
People said "it only takes one" and I used to just roll my eyes lol it's very hard to be positive when people around you are getting 14/15 eggs and you're putting all your hope on one! But fortunately that one wee egg worked for us and we feel so blessed to be given this chance to be parents. So for anyone who is feeling like giving up, don't! You just never know what will happen. Good luck to all you ladies, the Doctors and nurses at GCRM are amazing and you're in great hands  xxx


----------



## Anniebird

G31 said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a long time since i've been on here...I just felt that I should write ad give some hope to any of you who are going through IVF at GCRM at the minute.
> After two failed attempts and very low number of follicles we gave IVF one last shot, as we were doing the refund scheme. Again I didn't respond well, got three follicles and Dr told us to prepare ourselves that we may not get any eggs. We went ahead with egg collection, I got one egg. We were pretty sure that it wouldn't work again but the next day we were told that the egg had fertilised and had it put back in the following day. Two weeks later the blood tests confirmed I was pregnant and I'm just home from my 20 week scan with a healthy baby boy on board!!
> People said "it only takes one" and I used to just roll my eyes lol it's very hard to be positive when people around you are getting 14/15 eggs and you're putting all your hope on one! But fortunately that one wee egg worked for us and we feel so blessed to be given this chance to be parents. So for anyone who is feeling like giving up, don't! You just never know what will happen. Good luck to all you ladies, the Doctors and nurses at GCRM are amazing and you're in great hands  xxx


G31
It's great hearing from someone who's at the same clinic. I also have signed into the refund programme and start stimms on Saturday so egg collection and transfer (all going well) should be end of month and the start of September. I have only heard good things from GCRM so I'm very hopeful. Have been though one IVF at the royal that wasn't successful and although I have 3 attempts at this I would love it obviously to work first time. So excited and nervous too for the month ahead. That's great news it's all worked out for you. Keep in touch and let us know how your getting on. 
Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leprechaun

That's fantastic news G31, congratulations, I'm really thrilled for you. It defo gives hope to other people as I've still not done my 2nd round of ivf and my amh was on the low side when it was checked almost 2 years ago at 13.1 it was low for my age which was 33 then. I'm starting my next round next month and I'm sick with worry about it. When it comes to ivf I honestly can't see it working for me but there is no huge reason why I think it won't,  it's just a gut feeling that doesn't help that we are unexplained. I was meant to have started northisterone yesterday but my bmi was a few lbs over 33 so I decided to lose a few more lbs to get it down as low as I can.
I've enjoyed reading everyone's stories and congratulations to poppy Berry aswell. I hope Patbaz has had a positive outcome too. Hope everyone else is keeping well. X


----------



## patbaz

Sorry guys af showed up 3 days before OTD so end of the road for me. 

Good luck to everyone I will be keeping an eye on you x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 

Really sorry to hear your news can't even imagine how your feeling. Take it easy Hun and I hope u maybe will be able to have another go. Big hugs 
Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Patbaz, I'm really sorry to hear your news. I was in a similar situation last year. It's absolutely horrible , I hope you take the time to heal and enjoy your time with your little girl .


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear that Patbaz - look after yourself x


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies

Just wondering is anyone on here on stims at the minute I'm on day 4 first scan in Thursday not really knowing what to expect. So far no real symptoms from injections (I'm on gonalf) apart from slight pains low down for a few hours yesterday. 
Anniebirdx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Irishflower x

Anniebird try not to worry very few people feel much in the first few days. They will be able to tell you more at your scan and they will adjust your dose as needed. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Thanks for the reply, I've been thinking about you, hope your ok?
Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird I'm ok. Just taking it one day at a time. Heartbreak takes a while to heal.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hi Anniebird I'm ok. Just taking it one day at a time. Heartbreak takes a while to heal.


Awhhh I know Hun with being it though once before myself. Nothing anyone says helps. We invest so much time, money and energy into it hoping it will give us the results we want but if only it was that easy. Take care chic and it's good to see your still popping in on us xox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Was up in the clinic this morning for first scan I'm on day 6 of stims and thankfully they have said everything looks good and as it should back in 4 days for another scan and hopefully they'll give me a day for egg collection. So im a happy bunny tonight 

Anniebird X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

That's great news Anniebird. I'm delighted that things are going well. Keep the updates coming xx


----------



## Anniebird

Awh thanks patbaz. I'm sure it can't be easy reading others posts while everything is still very raw for you. Big hugs x
Anniebird 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

After 8 failed attempts you learn how to deal with it huni and you understand how hard it is for people going through it. We all need to support one another x


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> After 8 failed attempts you learn how to deal with it huni and you understand how hard it is for people going through it. We all need to support one another x


I don't know how you've managed to go though 8 attempts u amaze me. I've had 1 failed attempt so far and I've signed up to access fertility refund programme to give us 3 attempts (which I pray I won't need) but after that I'm done. I couldn't go through it financially never Mind emotionally. You one stronge lady

Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks Anniebird but I think it's being stubborn more than anything else. Also I've never actually counted the cost up!


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 

I'm going for second scan on Monday then hopefully all being well EC Later in the week. Could someone explain to me what to expect, I'm such a control freak and like to know what happening. How long I'll be in, is there somewhere hubby can wait as etc as we're an hour and a half away 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi anniebird, that's great it's all moving do fast for you . I wouldn't worry too much about EC it's pretty much a breeze but il talk u through each step that it went for me.... After being seen at reception u and ur partner will be brought downstairs. You will have your own room with bed, toilet and tv. You will be asked to change into a gown and lid in the bed. Your partner will still be there...then an amazingly lovely nurse will come and talk to you, then the anaesthetist who was a really lovey guy and then the doctor will come in to get you to sign papers. This is maybe 10 mins, the anaesthetist will put a cannula in your arm which is painless. Then you will be wheeled into the treatment room, at this point your partner stays in the room. I went straight to sleep in the treatment room. While you are in there your partner will be taken to another room to give his sample. Then 10-15 mins u are wheeled back, starting to wake up and you can watch tv and have tea and scones . It is a totally different experience to RFC . I didn't feel a thing . I would advise drinking prune juice the days after as I got insane trapped wind and constipation for about two weeks...mainly from the crinone.


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> Hi anniebird, that's great it's all moving do fast for you . I wouldn't worry too much about EC it's pretty much a breeze but il talk u through each step that it went for me.... After being seen at reception u and ur partner will be brought downstairs. You will have your own room with bed, toilet and tv. You will be asked to change into a gown and lid in the bed. Your partner will still be there...then an amazingly lovely nurse will come and talk to you, then the anaesthetist who was a really lovey guy and then the doctor will come in to get you to sign papers. This is maybe 10 mins, the anaesthetist will put a cannula in your arm which is painless. Then you will be wheeled into the treatment room, at this point your partner stays in the room. I went straight to sleep in the treatment room. While you are in there your partner will be taken to another room to give his sample. Then 10-15 mins u are wheeled back, starting to wake up and you can watch tv and have tea and scones . It is a totally different experience to RFC . I didn't feel a thing . I would advise drinking prune juice the days after as I got insane trapped wind and constipation for about two weeks...mainly from the crinone.
> [/quote
> Poppy berry
> Thanks, now I know exactly what to expect that's great. Do they give crinone to every patient do you know. I think I had it at the royal but it wasn't in my list of meds to get from GCRM. How long after do they keep you. How did you feel the next day. I haven't booked anytime of work afterwards but will take it if I need it
> AnniebirdX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Ahhhhh egg collection in two days just waiting on clinic to phone today to tell me what time to take trigger injection tonight. Im getting VERY nervous. Just hope they get a good number of good egg. Fingers crossed 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Good luck anniebird!


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks irishflower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

That's great news !! So exciting .... Don't be nervous , I was too before mine but the whole process was so simple and all the staff are absolutely amazing .


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks poppyberry it's not the process I'm nervous about as such just how many eggs they'll get lol. Oh well I'll know soon enough. At work today can't wait to home time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks poppyberry it's not the process I'm nervous about as such just how many eggs they'll get lol. Oh well I'll know soon enough. At work today can't wait to home time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Anniebird. It's only natural to worry about egg numbers but remember it's the quality not quantity that's important. Sending you positive vibes huni xx


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz
I'll let you girls know how I get on tomorrow evening X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

At last it's egg collection day ahhhhhh I'll let yous know how I get on later 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Home now with feet up they got 9 eggs so I'm happy enough. Looking forward to the call tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

That's a fab number huni. Rest up and I hope the love lab is busy for you tonight xx


----------



## Anniebird

Love lab lol. Thanks patbaz. Tomorrow mornings call can't come quick enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Well done anniebird that's a great number....so exciting ! U must be thrilled ! Sending positive vibes for you for tomorrow's call. 😀 

We had our first scan last week... But it was hard for them to see my uterus very well as it is tilted backwards ...last week thet saw a pregnancy with a heartbeat but said it looked a little small then they saw another one on the other side of my uterus but it was hard to see if it was the right size or if there was a heartbeat . The dr had to come in and look too but they said it was a bit small so we would need to have a scan in a weeks time. We left not feeling whether we should celebrate or not or whether this scan would show it failed. Well, today we had our scan.... Two strong heartbeats both the right size! we finally feel it is true that we are pregnant...and Twins!
I wish everybody the best of luck and all the positve vibes .... Remember ladies , whatever the outcome we are such strong individuals to even go through this process and we should all be proud of ourselves for this strength in trying whatever our outcome.


----------



## irishflower

That's great anniebird - all the best for tomorrow's call!

Just wondering if anyone here has experience of using GCRM Glasgow first and then Belfast, and any differences you noticed? I'm finding the Belfast experience to be very different from Glasgow, and not for positive reasons :/


----------



## Anniebird

Poppy berry said:


> Well done anniebird that's a great number....so exciting ! U must be thrilled ! Sending positive vibes for you for tomorrow's call.
> 
> We had our first scan last week... But it was hard for them to see my uterus very well as it is tilted backwards ...last week thet saw a pregnancy with a heartbeat but said it looked a little small then they saw another one on the other side of my uterus but it was hard to see if it was the right size or if there was a heartbeat . The dr had to come in and look too but they said it was a bit small so we would need to have a scan in a weeks time. We left not feeling whether we should celebrate or not or whether this scan would show it failed. Well, today we had our scan.... Two strong heartbeats both the right size! we finally feel it is true that we are pregnant...and Twins!
> I wish everybody the best of luck and all the positve vibes .... Remember ladies , whatever the outcome we are such strong individuals to even go through this process and we should all be proud of ourselves for this strength in trying whatever our outcome.


OMG twins. How exciting. I wish you all the luck in the world. X
Yea I'm happy enough with 9 eggs let's hope there doing there thing tonight lol. I'm excited and nervous for my morning phone call

AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

irishflower said:


> That's great anniebird - all the best for tomorrow's call!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has experience of using GCRM Glasgow first and then Belfast, and any differences you noticed? I'm finding the Belfast experience to be very different from Glasgow, and not for positive reasons :/


Oh sorry to hear that. What was the differences in the two clinics for you. I've found Belfast to be all good so far. Although the only thing I have to compare it to is the royal in Belfast through the NHS and I wouldn't rate that experience well. 
AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Mostly just communication Annie - Glasgow was much better in my experience. I've had incorrect info, or info missing, not receiving a phone call I've been promised.. Appointments run later with more sitting around, things not being explained as well. Just feels less personal this time around, more of being 'just a number'. I'm sure the actual treatment is every bit as good however!


----------



## Anniebird

At work but just thought I would pop on and let you ladies know I got the call this morning and I am buzzing that 8 out of 9 egg have fertilised, I know I have a long way to go yet but for now I can't wipe the smile of my face 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
You had your follow up appointment today didn't you? Ho did I go Hun?

AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird that's a fab no of embryos huni. Delighted for you xx (I'm in the waiting room at GCRM at the minute lol)

Poppyberry huni you've hit the jackpot. A huge congratulations enjoy every single minute of your pregnancy. This time next year you will have your hands full xx


----------



## Poppy berry

Anniebird ... That's fantastic news very exciting ! Not long now for you then ! 

Patbaz, thank you, I hope it goes well for you today .


----------



## Poppy berry

Irish flower ..I'm sorry  you feel the experience hasn't been as good. I guess it just depends on time of day maybe... We didn't have to wait about at all we were always seen dead on time . I hope it improves for you, so you can have a more relaxed experience.


----------



## irishflower

Thanks Poppyberry - I don't want to sound as if it's been disastrous as it definitely hasn't - just not the same level of communication etc that I had with the Glasgow clinic!  Still feel very lucky to be with them


----------



## Anniebird

Sitting here patiently waiting on clinic to phone to see if transfer will be today or Tuesday. I'm nerves are getting the better of me. They said they would ring shortly after 8. Ohhhhh hurry up please lol 
Anniebird x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Just go the call. All 8 are still going with 3 being top quality. So delighted transfer not till Tuesday now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Och that's absolutely brilliant news Anniebird. Delighted for you. It looks like you will have a couple of Frosties xx


----------



## irishflower

My transfer (FET) is Tuesday too Anniebird - fingers crossed for is both!!


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz

Irishflower
Ahhhh your in Tuesday too that's great. They are to phone me in the morning but said it would likely be around 12 do u know what time your in?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Good luck to you both (irishflower and Anniebird) for Tuesday. 

AFM think we are going to have another go at ivf. It's early days yet but DH says maybe. So that a big thing.


----------



## Anniebird

Awhhh that's great patbaz and us women all know a maybe is almost definitely a yes. Good luck Hun X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

I was told 11-12 too, but have to be phoned tomorrow, same as you!

Good luck on the next stage of your journey Patbaz x


----------



## irishflower

Have you had a phone call anniebird? After 3 pm now and still haven't heard anything!


----------



## Anniebird

irishflower said:


> Have you had a phone call anniebird? After 3 pm now and still haven't heard anything!


I was told they would ring on Tuesday morning around 9.30. If they told u today maybe just ring them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

I thought they said today - I'm having frozen embryo transfer and thought they needed to speak to me the day before. Maybe I got it wrong - I'll phone them now!


----------



## Anniebird

Maybe it different for you but they defo told me Tuesday morning cause I said I needed to know early as I'm an hour and a half away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Irishflower 
Have you heard anything from clinic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

I phoned them - they said it would be in the morning. Then less than an hour later I received a phone call from an embryologist to discuss how to proceed, confirm how many to thaw etc. So I think I was right that they told me Monday to expect a call!

All the very best for tomorrow x


----------



## Anniebird

You too irishflower hope all goes well do u know how many there are putting back. That's something we have to discuss tomorrow. Still very bloated and sore tonight can't wait till this feeling eases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy berry

Just wanted to wish you both all the best for tomorrow ! Hope it all goes well !


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks poppyberry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Good luck for tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz
Hope your doing ok X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Thanks everyone.

Yes Anniebird - I've opted for a single embryo transfer, same as I did for my successful ivf cycle 4 years ago. I have 10 blastocysts frozen - they thawed one this morning and it thawed well!

Good luck for it; just take it easy afterwards and hopefully you'll feel a bit better soon x


----------



## Anniebird

Well today didn't start of as well as I had hoped only one embie made it. And they couldn't grade it cause it was an early blast so left in a bit of limbo but sure as they say it only takes one. One the plus side I'm a pupo. OTD 15 Sep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Well done Anniebird! PUPO now too, OTD 18th September.....


----------



## Anniebird

Well done I hope everything went ok today for you. Just wondering why your test date is 3 days after mine even though we were both in today? Do You have to go up for bloods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

I thought it's because mines an FET - test date is 17 days after I started progesterone. No trigger shot for FET so it's a bit different. Should actually be the 17th but that's a Sunday so falls on a Monday instead.

Yes, have to go for blood test x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats to you both on being PUPO. Sending you sticky vibes x


----------



## Poppy berry

Congratulations on being PUPO anniebird and irishflower ! Great news!  I wouldn't worry too much about grades anniebird, I don't think it matters too much either way ...great news ! Take care of yourselves !

Patbaz , how are you getting on ? Hope your keeping well.


----------



## Anniebird

God what a rough few days. I ended up in a&e yesterday evening with the pains and swelling in my stomach. Yip just my luck I've got OHSS. So just going to have to ride it out. The sickness is the worst at the minute. There keeping me in tonight again then I'm not sure after that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

I had OHSS after my fresh cycle Anniebird - they were surprised to get 20 eggs from me so I'd reacted a bit too well to the stims....

It's no fun, I remember the awful chest and stomach pain  hope it gets a bit better for you soon - plenty of liquids in the meantime when you get out. Take care x


----------



## Anniebird

Awhhh it's awful irishflower so badly swollen sore and sick. How long did your take to settle down. Looks like I'm in here over the weekend at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Aww Anniebird I've been there on my first cycle soo horrible. Look after yourself x


----------



## irishflower

I never went to hospital with it Anniebird, just tried to manage it at home but it was weeks before it settled  I got pregnant with my first cycle and had an early scan at about 6 weeks and he couldn't see anything for all the fluid - that's when it was diagnosed, up to that point I was only guessing I had OHSS! Another few weeks after that and it had completely gone x


----------



## leprechaun

Annie bird that's a good indication that you are pregnant as ohss becomes worse because of the surge in pregnancy hormones. I only know this because I was soooo bloated after egg transfer and the clinic thought I had mild ohss peaking at 2 & 3 days after transfer. I got my BFP 6 days after egg transfer (and that was with a 3 day transfer) but I think it was likely twins and then a very early loss with the first one as 2 were put back and my hcg was really high even at 12 dpt. When I was really bloated my sister who is a gyne nurse spoke to some of her friends at work who used to work in the rfc and they told her that that was a very strong indicator of pregnancy. So even though it's grim right now it sounds very promising  x


----------



## irishflower

I was told that too Anniebird by the doctor who diagnosed me so it is a good sign!


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks ladies 

I really hope your right. It's been a very rough few days. Dr moohan drained the fluids yesterday which was an unbelievable relief the difference in how I feel is amazing. I hope this is the turning point for me now and that I get to get home soon 6 days in here is long enough lol. OTD IS Friday and because of all this going on I'm only now started to get worried about it which I suppose is a good thing lol 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Good to hear from you Anniebird glad things are turning a corner. Can't wait for your update on Friday. Sending you lots of sticky vibes x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz. 
I'm so nervous about it now that I've had time to think about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Glad you're feeling better Anniebird x


----------



## patbaz

Annie huni having OHSS after transfer is such a good sign huni. Keep the faith xx


----------



## leprechaun

A bfp is on the cards for you annie bird


----------



## Anniebird

Heya girls just letting you all know after 8 days in the hospital with bad OHSS I'm home thank god. Back up on Friday for bloods and they are doing the pregnancy bloods for me too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Fingers crossed for you huni x


----------



## Poppy berry

Good luck for tomorrow ! Anniebird , Sending positive vibes!


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks poppy berry. Getting soooo nervous now. I'm going to do it the proper way get the bloods done and wait on the results should know by lunch time or so tomorrow ahhhhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

We will all be waiting hard on your news Anniebird. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Anniebird

Today's the day ahhhhhhh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Anniebird

Girls it's not looking good I went and gave bloods at the hospital and brought a urine sample which they tested as negative I'm still waiting on them to ring with the blood results. This is pure torture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Girls I'm out . Bloods came back with a reading of 1 so it just wasn't meant to be . So gutted really thought this was my time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear that Annie. I was feeling very positive for you given the OHSS. You've had a tough time of it, take care of yourself x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks irishflower 
I was feeling very positive too this time round I really though it had worked it was a real kick in the teeth to be honest. But I'll go again soon and maybe next time will be my time 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Fingers crossed it will xx


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird sweetheart I'm so sorry. I hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Anniebird

It's been a tough couple of days but I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and find out how soon we can start this whole suffering process again. Hubby not sure if we should go right away again but I think I would like to have another go before Christmas but ultimately we'll see what the clinic thinks. 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leprechaun

I'm so sorry annie bird. It's really such a cruel process. Hope you take time to heal and I really hope the next time is your time. X


----------



## irishflower

Hope you're doing ok Anniebird. BFN for me today, am feeling awful. Review appointment in a few weeks and will aim for another FET in the new year x


----------



## Anniebird

irishflower said:


> Hope you're doing ok Anniebird. BFN for me today, am feeling awful. Review appointment in a few weeks and will aim for another FET in the new year x


Awhhh I'm so sorry to hear that irishflower I really am. Was this a FET for you this time? I'm doing a lot better today thank god. I thought I wasn't ever going to stop crying it did hit me hard being a BFN I think after getting the OHSS I really thought it had worked this time for me. W shave the review appointment with dr moohan next Wednesday and we'll take it from there. But I'm keen to get another try in before Christmas if I can. Take care of yourself the next few days and give yourself time to get your head around it. It really is a hard time for us xoxo big hugs. 
AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

It was an FET for us Anniebird. Thanks for your kind words - it's such a tough process but we've got to allow ourselves time to grieve.

Good luck for your review appointment x


----------



## patbaz

Och Irishflower I'm so sorry huni. Infertility is so unfair. I'm sending you big hugs xx


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird I hope you're doing ok pet x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks girls

Each day gets a bit better. Back at work today so that is keeping me busy from thinking. The boss is away for a week in America thank god cause I couldn't face him at the minute. He not the most sensitive to say the least. He doesn't know I've been doing IVF but knows I was in hospital and he would just be questioning me. I got a sick line for last week, was wondering do you need to tell your boss why Do you girls know?? I don't want him knowing. 
AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

No you don't need to tell him anything more than what's on you sick line huni xoxo


----------



## Anniebird

The doc had wrote OHSS I didn't even think of telling him not to. I just blacked over it lol I don't know weather the boss will question it or not. I'm going to tell him it's a personal matter if he asks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Tell him it was a female thing and he won't ask.


----------



## leprechaun

I'm so sorry for both annie bird & irish flower. It's such a emotionally draining process and u hope you both take time to heal. My heart goes out to u both.

I start northisterone tomorrow. I've almost detached from it all, a bit like the way I was last time. Although I'm a lot more afraid. My naivety the last time thinking that I just had to get that bfp and then I'm home dry. Scary sh it!


----------



## patbaz

Good luck leprechaun x


----------



## Anniebird

As patbaz said good luck leprechaun, I'm hoping to get started again soon hopefully have a follow up appointment on Wednesday and want to start again as soon as I can. 

AnniebirdX 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks annie bird and Patbaz. Annie looks like you won't be too far behind me. They might encourage you to wait another few cycles before trying again. That's what we were advised after our miscarriage as I was eager to start again. I'm sorry we didn't just go ahead with our 2nd cycle when we wanted which was a year ago as i feel id have rathered got back into it when I was in that bubble as a lot of things happened afterwards that led us to waiting a year and I can't help but think we wasted precious time as my amh was low for my age even then. Good luck for your review anniebird, I hope they can give good insight into what they could change going into ur next cycle. X


----------



## Anniebird

This pic show the difference in a week and a half after OHSS. I Phoned clinic yesterday and they are changing me to antagonist protocol, I don't know much about it but will find out more with the review appointment on Wednesday. I'm glad they are trying something different might work better for me. I'm both excited and nervous to get started again. I want to have another go before Christmas but I'll go with whatever they suggest is best for me. .....and so the roller coaster of emotions will begin again ha POOR DH

AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Oh Anniebird I was the same. It's amazing what a difference a few days can make. Good luck with your next step.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Oh Anniebird I was the same. It's amazing what a difference a few days can make. Good luck with your next step.


Sorry it's hard keeping up with everyone's story you had OHSS after first cycle I remember you saying. Did things work out that time for you hope you don't mind me asking did they change to a different protocol for you then? There are for me. Just like to hear how someone else got I. After having OHSS 
ANNIEBIRDX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelLight

Hey Guys, been keeping up with you all and seeing the highs and lows of this very tough process. The things that we put ourselves through to achieve that dream of a family. My good wishes to you all. 
I'm about to start attempt number 3 shortly. Waiting on AF to arrive to call GCRM with my day 1. They have put me on the flare protocol this time...hoping for more success than last time, had cancelled cycle, very poor response. Wondering if this has worked for any of you at GCRM...switched from long to flare...did it work? Hoping for a miracle  this time but wondering will it really make any difference. Would love to hear from you xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird. Sorry I've been slow to post but my little girl was in hospital until yesterday so things have been a bit hectic. I got pregnant after having ohss with my frozen embies but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be. The agonist or flare protocol is brilliant it's so short and there's no down regging. The long protocol shuts your ovaries down and then wakes them up really fast which is why people who tend to get ohss are put on short protocol to prevent too many eggs. You also know that my first flare or agonist tx with GCRM resulted in my little button. 

Angel light I'm so sorry your having to go through this again huni it's a real ****ty journey. GCRM have been great. I've had 2 cycles with them and I have my little girl who I got on my first cycle and I did flare both times. I believe that the quality of my embryos has been better on the flare protocol versus long protocol. Keep your chin up. You will do great. 

Hello to everyone else I hope you all had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks for the info patbaz. I'm looking forward to my review appointment tonight where I'll find out a lot more info on what they are planning to do this time round. Hope your wee girl is ok X

AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting. Please see point 11 on site guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.msg4364142#msg4364142 (B)


----------



## leprechaun

Hope review went well anniebird x


----------



## Anniebird

Hi ladies 
Just a wee quick update on how my review went last nite With dr moohan. So firstly they are changing my meds which is because if the bad OHSS I got on the last cycle. 

Secondly they are thinking on maybe a 3 day transfer this time as the last time at day 3 I had 4 outa 8 top grade embies but on day 5 there was only one left that they couldn't grade as it was quite at the blast stage. 

Thirdly they have suggested I have a scratch this time have any of you ladies had this done? (Feed back please?)

These were the changes they've suggested. I wanted to go on my oct cycle again but dr has suggested I wait a couple of month to give my body time to recover from the OHSS, and although I'm gutted I agree it's probably best I would be so annoyed to go straight away again and if it didn't work I would be blaming myself. I think he hubby is relieved for me to have a slight break too. He very quiet but I know it was hard for him seeing me very upset when BFN came last time. It affected me more than I thought it would I think because of the OHSS I have convinced myself it had worked this time. 

So a couple of months out and I'll go again. 

AnniebirdX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Leprechaun 

How's everything going for you X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leprechaun

It sounds as though you had really good embryos and you had great fertilisation rates anniebird so I'm sure with the changes to ur cycle that ur next go will be successful. I've never had a scratch so can't help you there but I'm sure there are plenty of lovely ladies on here that can fill u in. We had our review with Dr Moohan too and he suggested we wait a few months after my miscarriage and here we are a year later! I went a bit wacko after my miscarriage hence it's taken me a year to get here and I suppose it could have been even worse if I'd had another or a bfn straight after. He's prob right to give ur body and mind a few months to heal. 

I'm still on northisterone, I finish on sun and then it's my prostap next Fri and starting stims on the 8th. I hope it goes in quickly, at the moment I'm managing to take my mind off it (most of the time) but every so often that deep set terror sinks in. Fingers crossed for us both anniebird, hopefully before 2017 is out we'll both be celebrating bfps!

Could anyone advise whether you can take ur nhs ivf cycle in between ur access fertility one? I seemed to do everything back to front and didn't take my nhs go before my gcrm one. I feel like i remember someone saying that one of the rules for access fertility was that you couldn't take ur nhs go in between rounds. If this is true I'll lose my nhs go if I ever get any frosties (not that I honestly ever expect to) but u never know all the same! X


----------



## Anniebird

Hi leprechaun

Don't quote me but I think I remember reading somewhere that you could. Maybe I'm wrong. Are you through access fertility? I am, I've paid for the 3 goes. So the next one will be my second attempt With GCRM. I'm glad I did it this way as I fell it takes a bit of the pressure off ( I did my NHS Go with the royal about 6 years ago, I wasn't overly impressed). On my last two attempts I've never got Frosties so with the changes this time fingers crossed. I'm hoping to start the process again in my Dec cycle so I'll defo not have any BFP IN 2007 as I'll not be testing till Jan lol. But fingers crossed for you Hun and I'll keep in touch on here.

AnniebirdX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting. Please see point 11 on site guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.msg4364142#msg4364142 (B)


----------



## leprechaun

Yes anniebird, I'm doing access fertility too. My first round was with Gcrm last year, ive never experienced it through the RFC but I'd like to be able to take my 'free' go if I need it (praying I dont). 2 of my friends did ivf with RFC at the same time as I cycled with Gcrm. Mine ended in miscarriage and they both had babies. I still find it really hard but I force myself to smile through it.

I can't wait til I get this round over me. I don't even know what my amh is as it was tested 2 years ago and was a bit low for my age at 13.1. I'm frozen with fear every time I think about the coming weeks. Thankfully my brain is managing to zone it out most of the time but every so often it creeps in. How are u anniebird? I'm sure ur just eager to get started on your next cycle now. I know how it feels to be waiting to cycle.  Infertility is just horrendous, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.  I used to take it all in my stride but I'm finding it's effecting me more and more now. I'll keep you updated of how it all goes. I've my prostap on Friday xx


----------



## leprechaun

Hi ladies, I know this thread has gone really quiet but it's where I always post so maybe someone will read this. I've been on stims for 5 days and had my first scan this morning. They had difficulty finding my left ovary and there may be some follicles on it but it's in a difficult place so they may not be able to get to it during egg collection. My right ovary had 3 or 4 follicles of good size and some others that may catch up, the lining of my uterus isn't as thick as it should be which may indicate I'm not responding as well as I should, although my bladder was full at the time so I had to empty it and it looked better after that. She said my bloods would tell me more about what is happening. I'm totally freaking out that I'm not responding as I should. Last time I don't think they told me follicle count. Count anyone let me know how many follicles they had at first scan. Think im just having a bit of a melt down! Thanks xxx


----------



## stupidmonkey

Hi Leprechaun I haven't posted on here in a very long time but I didn't want to read and run. On my first scan I would have had 3/4 strong follicles on each ovary and then a few playing catch up so very similar to u. Day 5 of stimms is also still super early so it actually sounds like things are going well. U will get a better picture on ur next scan as its really had to gauge progression based on one scan. To be honest ur just having a wee shake which we all have and its totally understandable. Plenty more of them to come over the coming weeks on this journey!! 

Hope this finds u feeling a bit better. The anxiety  never really stops though. We worry about stimms then we worry about collection and will they be mature. Then we worry how the embryos are developing. Then we start the two week wait stress. The whole way through we just replace one worry with another.

It's a roller coaster. Much love x


----------



## patbaz

Och leprechaun there is nothing worse than that feeling that things aren’t going right.  Like stupid monkey said it’s only your first scan and you’ll find the next scan much better. Sending you hugs and kisses x


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls..I really appreciate the replies. I'm feeling a good bit better, I think I was having a bit of a wobble. I found a post I wrote here and it said on my first scan last time I had 10 follicles, so I'm defo way behind compared to last time. They foned with my blood results late this afternoon and they said everything was as it should be and to continue as i am. When I questioned if everything was really ok she did say my hormone levels were a bit low but at this stage it's nothing to worry about. Tbh as my dh says there is nothing we can do about it so we just need to ride it out. Stupid monkey you are so right, this ivf process is just the start of the worry. Even if we get pregnant we are on tenterhooks every second. I'm just trying to keep busy. 

I know this thread has gone quiet but I know ppl still read even if they don't post so I'll update how I get on. I find I can't keep up on  the cycle buddies thread. Lol x


----------



## patbaz

We are always her for you huni x


----------



## stupidmonkey

So glad to hear u are feeling better! I know all those feelings well!! Your husband is right. It really is just a case of persevering and riding out the road bumps.  

What's important to remember is that a slower stim is much easier to control that one that goes too quickly. I overstimulated on two previous fresh cycles and trying to reign it in was very problematic. We couldn't even have a fresh transfer because of the hyperstimulation. 

What was our 3rd stimulation and 6th transfer has now been successful and we are waiting now for our booking appointment at the royal.

It's taken 6 attempts and I have never been so glad of a slow stim. We were told that a slow stim can always be managed with either a slight dose increase or an extra day of injections. So actually where u are now is just perfect !


----------



## AngelLight

Hey Leprechaun,
Hope you are feeling ok, go easy on yourself, the wobbles are part and parcel of this horrendous route we have to take. 3/4 follies of good size on one ovary on your first scan....especially if your amh is low, is a good sign, in my view. Hopefully they will continue to progress and you have a few more that catch up in the coming days. To compare with my last cycle, on my first scan I had a total of 2 follicles and my estridol was so low that they said my cycle would probably be cancelled.  

AFM starting norethisterone tomorrow and feeling very emotional. Trying to be positive but finding it very hard...maybe trying to protect myself from the fall if things don’t work again. Sorry for such negativity but really struggling. First time doing flare protocol and praying that it makes a difference.


----------



## patbaz

Good luck angel light I’m keeping everything crossed for you huni x


----------



## AngelLight

Aw thanks Patbaz, it’s over to the drugs now.... Little we can do at this stage but pray it’s our time for it to work. Third time lucky    Hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## leprechaun

Aww thanks Pat, huge congrats stupid monkey, wonderful news, good luck for scan and keep us updated. Did you do the refund programme? 

Angel light I understand how you feel, it's really scary and emotional,  I think it's best to keep really busy. This weekend I took my nephews over night then I had friends calling all day Saturday and went out for dinner sat nite. It's only today I've really thought about it and I have a scan in the morning. I'm an eejit, I was rushing out last nite and left the fridge door open after taking my injection, it was open for 4 hours so I had to ring the emergency number this morning and they said it would be fine so I hope it is. Tbh I've switched off during this cycle. Ive eaten so much crap, gained 9 lbs in 10 days  (im blaming stims bit it's more likely that I'm a greedy biatch haha) I feel it wont work n it'll be my own fault when it doesn't.

Angel light I also do the whole negativity thing. I think it honestly is something we do to protect ourselves. Your cycle will fly in, it's hard to believe that I'll have egg collection thus week (fingers crossed) my amh wasn't massively low, well it was 13.1 2 years ago when last checked but chances are it's dropped a good bit so it's a big worry for me. Keep us updated on ur cycle. Pat will you be cycling again?  I know you'd love a sibling for ur little girl x


----------



## patbaz

Hi leprechaun I would love to cycle again. This would be no 10 for me but hubby isn’t convinced it’s a good idea so trying to persuade him gently so say a wee prayer for me!


----------



## stupidmonkey

Thanku so much Leprechaun ! No we didn't do the refund programme because it wasn't available when we first started this journey 5 years ago. We have been Pay as u go. Paid for a laparoscopy and the ERA test as well. Basically our life savings but couldn't care less. Money comes and money goes. It's been worth all the heart ache and sleepless nights and scrimping and saving.

As for diet don't worry about it. The first 5 cycles I ate all organic, basically no alcohol or processed food and it got me no where. This cycle I was at a wedding a few days before stims started and I drank the bar dry. During stims I was eating Frosties for breakfast, subway for lunch and a take away most nights. I was drinking gallons of real Coca Cola and coffee. I had relenquished all control and Just adopted the attitude whatever will be will be. It was liberating. The morning of egg collection I was still smashing the gym. 70kg squats and deadlifts. Basically I did everything that would make ur head turn. However I was as chilled out as could be.  I went for my scans and asked zero questions. I just showed up when I was told (usually knocking back a take away coffee). 

The truth is we have no control over any of this. The outcome has nothing to do with what we do or don't do.  For five years I lived like a Saint and it was so stressful and got me no where. Worrying over all little details. This Past year I've eaten, drank and done whatever I wanted. Not only was it good for my mental health it was enjoyable. Even the clinic commented on how relaxed I was. They thought that would be more beneficial than any amount of green avocado smoothies that I used to drink.

So basically what I'm saying is if eating certain foods make u feel better then eat them. Do whatever makes u feel good.

Best of luck x x


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks girls.Pat I really hope that you can convince dh to go for another round. I think it's harder on partners than we think. They don't like to see us suffer. 

Stupid monkey I agree,  we've put all our savings into this. It's only money at the end of the day and if we happen to get our miracle baby it will all be worth it .

My cycle isn't going great. I had another scan this morning and I only have 5 follicles Dr Abaje was really lovely but he said it doesnt look like I'll get as many eggs as last time (I got 7). I don't know why it's not going like last time. It's been 18 months since my last round, I assume that my amh has dropped significantly or do you girls think it could be my weight? I'm 21 lbs heavier than I was last time. I just about made weight for my cycle. But honestly I've gained a stone since I started stims. I've been eating like a pig, I feel disgusting. I'm normally fairly healthy but these last 2 weeks  I've been like a bin. I'm starting slimming world tomorrow and I'm angry at myself cuz I think I've f*$ked this cycle. I think I'm too fat and need a higher dose. The nurse foned today and I missed her call, and I'd been waiting for it all day!! She said to stay on the same dose and they'd see me on Thurs. I tried to call back but GCRM was closed because of the storm. I just hope I make it to egg collection and get some embryos but I'm worried I might not get to that stage. It's so different from last time


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun keep calm. Every cycle is different huni and just remember there are plenty of fat peopl out there who get pregnant naturally or via tx (I am considered obese). Please don’t stress. Remember it quality not quantity huni x


----------



## stupidmonkey

Leprechaun I just want to give you a big hug. All those emotions flooding through you must be overwhelming. I remember them well. I  have been to some pretty dark places the past few years. I actually think I was only chilled this time because I had given up hope of it ever working and I had chucked my hopes in the f&@k it bucket.

It's so fricking emotional and probably if we did yoga from sunset to sunrise we wouldn't be able to keep a cool head. How can we stay calm when we are playing the lottery with out future with zero guarantees. Every scan and blood test is just another piece of the puzzle that we put together in our heads.

I'm an emotional eater so I understand the weight gain during stims because we just need that comfort. Footlong subways are my go to 🙈🙈. Please don't be upset with urself for the weight gain u aren't a machine. U are just a woman  wanting her baby and having to go the difficult road to get it. Ivf is brutal.

Have a good vent, have a good cry and let all the stress out. There are so many different success and failure stories out there. People only getting one egg and boom pregnant and people getting lots of perfect blasts and nothing. There really is no way of predicting the final outcome.

Just do what u need to do for you whether that be eating rubbish or joining slimming world. Just keep moving forward x x 

And if I ever say anything unhelpful just tell me cause I mean well but I could probably say the wrong things x


----------



## leprechaun

Ur defo not saying anything unhelpful stupid monkey, in fact, quite the opposite. Your words are a comfort to me. You too Pat.
You're right stupid monkey,  ivf is brutal. A total roller coaster of emotions. 

So I have 5 follicles and spoke to Fiona this morning and askied would I get any more and she said not at this stage. So unfortunately that is what I'm working with. I'd be delighted if I get even 4. If you'd told me a week ago that I'd be saying that I'd have looked at you as though you were crazy, but it's amazing how desperate you get lol. It looks like egg collection will be on Sat so I hope this week flies in. Again girls,  thanks for taking the time to reply xx


----------



## Cheesy

Leprechaun I'm echoing the quality over quantity mantra from the top of my lungs. It's completely true. This ivf journey is a complete head-wreck but you're doing great. Good luck x


----------



## Poppy berry

Hi leprechaun , just been following the journey. I had about six/seven follicles and I was on stims for an extra couple of days and we got two eggs put back which were not that great quality and I am nearly 4 months pregnant with twins...if that helps to reassure you . Hope it all goes well for you on Saturday.


----------



## leprechaun

Wow poppy Berry, thats brilliant and massively reassuring. Congrats on ur pregnancy, i followed ur journey so it's wonderful to see that you're having twins. 

Thanks cheesy, I know you're right, it's hard not to freak out, especially as my first round went so smoothly with decent numbers but maybe I just know too much this time around, the first round I was new to it all, ignorance is bliss eh?
I'm in for a scan this morning and I'm hoping this is the last one and I'm in on Sat for collection. I'll keep u all posted. Xx


----------



## leprechaun

I'm in on Sunday for egg collection. Unfortunately I've only got 4 follicles so my egg numbers will be extremely low, if I even get any at all as they've told me my left ovary is difficult to get to so they may not be able to access it during collection. My gut tells me I'll not make it to transfer. At this stage I'd be buzzing if I even got a 2 day transfer. This cycle has gone so badly, i don't understand it, I responded well on my first round and got 7 eggs, 6 of which fertilised and a pregnancy that unfortunately ended in  a missed miscarriage. I'm confused as to why the clinic didn't up my dose of gonal f as I've heard this would create much more follices but I suppose I've just got to trust them.

I've had a gut feeling since I was 17 that I'd never be a mother. I fell pregnant naturally in 2009 which ended in miscarriage and I suffer from unexplained infertility, god knows what's wrong with me, I wish I knew so I could maybe find a way of fixing it. My last pregnancy I felt it would end in a missed miscarrage and it did. Maybe my negativity is bringing these things on and I really try to be positive, but I can't magic positivity out of thin air. It's hard to be positive when you've had so much disappointment. I know this is such a total poor me post and there are so many women who have suffered more than me. I just feel really rubbish at the moment and I'm not one to open up to anyone when it comes to this subject, for some reason I just paint on a smile and pretend it's OK. I know I'm a total Debbie downer atm girls. I apoligise for droning on x


----------



## patbaz

Leprechaun huni what you’re feeling is perfectly natural to feel the way you do. Infertility sucks. It’s ok to be annoyed and upset but who knows what tomorrow may bring. I will keep you in my prayers sweetie xx


----------



## AngelLight

Leprechaun go easy on yourself. It's very hard to keep the negative thoughts at bay....and then we hammer ourselves for not being more positive!!!  Hope tomorrow well for you. All good wishes xxxx 

AFM.... one week into the norethisterone and things going ok....just feeling very bloated?? Anyone else have this? Prostap week after next and them start stims 2 days later.....looking forward to getting going xxxx


----------



## stupidmonkey

Leprechaun I hope this finds u in better form. A wee rant is sometimes what's needed.  All of the women on this site understand the pain because we have all been through it in different ways. We all get down days. I had 5 failed transfers before I got my positive. I never thought it was going to happen. On five occasions I had perfect blasts put back but not even a faint positive. I felt so low. I didn't feel like I knew who I was anymore and I felt my life had no direction. there were so many dark days as I had to stand on the side lines and watch my friends all go on and have one, then two and even 3 children and I couldn't even get a positive pregnancy test. I doubt there is a woman on this site that ever felt positive about the outcome. No one believes it will happen for them. The thing is though that none of us are exceptions. If it can happen for one it can happen for another. 

On paper there was no reason why my five previous cycles failed but they did. At the same time there were woman  getting only one or two day two embryos put back with none to freeze going on to have perfect babies.  Ivf is unpredictable. Every clinic will say the same thing that people they expect to succeed quickly don't and people they never expect to succeed hit the jackpot. Ivf really is just a lottery,

There is no control over any of it and trying to control it drives us insane.

The truth is u really can't possibly know what's going to happen over the coming weeks. There is protection from pain In already believing it is over before it's even started. You are already putting urself through the pain of an outcome that hasn't even happened. Time to dust urself down and put on ur positive pants. Even if u can't put on ur positive pants it's still time to dust down and get ready to see this through to the end. Like I said ivf cycles are brutal and we all understand ur pain but u just have to keep riding those waves.

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## patbaz

Oh a huge congratulations Mamai. Enjoy every second xx


----------



## leprechaun

Brilliant news mamai! I've been thinking about you this last few weeks. Enjoy every moment!

Thanks for the kind words everyone. So my egg collection was today and there were no eggs. Everyone was stunned (except me), I have a reasonable amh so there is no reason they can find for the failure. I've taken it so well, I think the clinic thought it hadn't hit me but I'd written this cycle off anyway. Obviously I'm upset but it's like as u say stupid monkey I've dusted myself off and I'm ready for the next cycle. The thing is girls, I the I know why it may have failed and it's my fault. I'm currently on a waiting list to see a neurologist as im having tests to rule out MS. I've had some neuro problems for 8 years and they are very difficult to live with. It's taken 8 years for my GP to take me seriously but thankfully now they have. About 6 months ago I discovered a medication to ease my symptoms and it's been life changing.  The thing is I buy it from an online chemist  (totally legit) as my GP won't prescribe it until I see a neurologist however they are aware I'm taking it. My intention was stop taking it during ivf, I certainly wouldn't be taking it in the 2ww but I very foolishly continued to take without informing the clinic. It's a very powerful drug and I am on the highest dose. I Googled people taking it during ivf and they do, so i thought id be ok, but now in hindsight they could be on 25mg and im on 600mg. I'm pretty sure now it's interacted with the ivf drugs. The doctor thought maybe the ovitrelle hadn't worked and I was asked did I definitely take it properly. I feel so foolish now. I didn't tell them today about me taking this medication because tbh I was embarrassed because I was so foolish to continue with it.

I have a review on Friday and dh thinks we shouldn't mention it as it could be in the small print of access fertility and affect us getting a refund if we are unfortunate enough to find ourselves in that position. But I fear this will affect my next cycle and they'll totally adjust it when it doesn't need to be adjusted. I feel like a f king idiot for taking this medication and it's f ked my cycle.  I think they'll think I'm so stupid to have taken it but I've become so used to not being in pain anymore. I think I'm taking the failure for to this cycle so well because I know why it failed. It was an expensive mistake, both financially and certainly emotionly. I'm lucky dh isn't angry with me because he knew I was taking it and how much it helps me. Girls what do you think,  should I tell the clinic and risk my access fertility refund?  

Angel light, good luck on your cycle. I wasn't bloated on northisterone but it effects everyone differently. The last time my skin broke our and I was like a potty teenager lol. Keep us posted in how you get on xx


----------



## stupidmonkey

Oh leprechaun I'm absolutely shocked at hearing this news. I genuinely didn't think for one minute that this would happen. I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. You have went through so much this cycle.

Regarding the medication, that's a difficult situation to be in. I honestly don't know how that would play out. The drug may or may not have contributed to the stims failure. People stay on a lot of medications during ivf and it may not have had any negative impact at all. I definitely can understand your husbands concerns regarding the refund program though. It's a tough call to make however, being upfront is usually the best approach. Without medical input u will never truly know if the drug compromised ur ivf. If it did and u then decide not to tell them and not take it for round 3 and they change your doses u risk compromising your next cycle. I know it's a lot of money but that's all it is money. For the doctors to be able to give u everything they really do need to know exactly what they are working with. You have been through two difficult cycles now and I'm not sure gambling with your third is going to be what's best for you. You have a good few days to think all this through before your review. Take the time to really think through what u want but what I would suggest is that u don't compromise ur future success for the sake of money. Tonight probably won't be the night to make any decisions though. You have had anaesthetic and also received a difficult blow. Rest up, eat what u like and over the next few days get u thoughts in order before u decide how to move forward x x 

X x


----------



## Taz29duffy

Leprechaun I’m so sorry to hear this. What was your last oestradiol? Hopefully the bloods that they will have taken yesterday will give you some guidance eg Increased LH suggesting premature release of eggs etc.

I’m a doctor and whilst it’s ideal that medications are minimised during ivf, I can’t really think of anything that would directly affect eggs, so I would stop beating yourself up as it is not your fault.

I can’t help wonder if it’s either opiates or possibly pregabalin/ gabapentin that you’re using; please be careful all these drugs are highly addictive and there is no way you can just ‘stop’ them in a 2ww as you will get quite marked withdrawal symptoms and need to be weened off. I could be totally wrong, but just want to give you the heads up. Also buying medications on line without a prescription is illegal, so really best avoided (I know some of these sites look legit).

If it’s some sort of autoimmune / disease modifying drug then you would definitely need to let the clinic know.  

I have had 4 cycles and many similar in that I got much less eggs than they expected due to early egg realises. I suspect that that is not likely xxx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks stupid monkey, I think your right. It's true it's only money and usually money wouldn't even come into play but if we lose that 6 grand it means our ivf journey is over (besides our rfc go). I still think you are right that we should tell the clinic. They didn't ask this time was I on any medication so I'll play it that way.

I ate so much crap yesterday and had a pure lazy day, now I just want to put the whole cycle behind us. I feel like it was totally wasted but there is no point dwelling on it. We'll be cycling again in December, we can't go again next month as it'll fall into xmas. I'm eager to get going again but I think it's prob better to have a few months break. It's gives me some time to get my eggs into the best condition I can. Even though everything went horribly wrong the truth is that this is nothing compared to last time. To get pregnant and then for it to be snatched away is much worse, so dh and I can take some comfort in that. I'll prob have a break of all things fertility like for the next few months so I won't be on here as much. Good luck to all those going through treatment and those who are pregnant enjoy every moment of it xx


----------



## stupidmonkey

😔😔😔
I think ur right leprechaun. A break from everything fertility related is sometimes what's best. I know I needed to step back from it all on many occasions. Good luck for Friday and I'm sure we will hear back from u in the coming months when ur ready x x


----------



## Cheesy

Mamai- what lovely news. Congratulations on your twins' safe arrival and all the best for the future. 

Leprechaun - I'm so sorry. Gosh, no eggs is hard enough (from personal experience) without the additional guilt/ fear/ medical uncertainty. I think you've been given some great advice including fromTaz. Take time, take a breather. Why not get clarity on your other issue as well as trying to improve egg quality and be in a better frame of mind all round. (Obvs this is said without any medical knowledge on my part). And I'm another who'd go with full disclosure in future with the clinic. It sounds to me like you've been carrying a tremendous amount of stress around on top of everything else. I hope you can take a breather, dust yourself down, and have great success next time. If you can manage it, don't heap all the blame on yourself. Big hugs.


----------



## AngelLight

Mamai thanks for checking in. Just delighted to hear this lovely news. Congratulations and I hope you are adjusting to your new routine and family. Wishing you all the very best xxx 

Leprechaun you have so much going on so try not to beat yourself up about this. I agree that full declaration is the best way forward. In that way you can ease your conscience and concentrate on recovery knowing that next time round they are adjusting meds’ for all the right reasons. The shoulda/woulda/coulda scenarios will always circle in our heads but just try to Park this one and move forward. Easier said than done....I know....but push onward and upwards xxxx


----------



## Oaky111

Hey Ladies

I go to GCRM for my AMH on the 13th Nov and to get weighed - I know their website says a BMI of 33 but mine is closer to 35 will they still take me on? I have already paid my money to access fertility.

Thanks


----------



## stupidmonkey

Hey! Yes they will still take u on. It's private care so no business will turn down clients However they will strongly advise u to get ur BMI lowered before u commence treatment. 
Ivf is so draining that it is in ur best interests to do everything that u can in advance of treatment to give u ur best chances x x


----------



## leprechaun

Oaky my bmi was around 36 2 years ago and they wouldn't take me. I came back after I lost weight. However I was a little over for my last cycle. It was around 34 but they didn't weigh me but they asked me to get weighed at home because there was no point in telling me to come in to get weighed. They can be fairly strict with the weight and I'm not sure what they'll do if it's over but if your only getting your amh checked then you can say you are going to lose the pounds plus there are ways around getting weighed lol. It's only when you are collecting the drugs that they need ur weight to be down so perhaps you could lose a few pounds before then and if it's 34 or something they will be fine. As stupid monkey says it's a business so they'll want you to go ahead. Good luck with ur cycle, keep us updated. I'm starting northisterone in December so ivf in Jan. Xxx


----------



## AngelLight

Hi all, 
This board has been very quiet. How’s things going for the rest of you at GCRM?
After another almost disastrous cycle....earlier this week it was suggested that we cancel.....we are home tonight after having 2 emmies put back. Clinic have been fantastic, so supportive through it all. 
Anyone else at a similar stage?


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations on being PUPO angellight I’m sending you some sticky vibes x


----------



## Cheesy

Congrats on being PUPO AngelLight. All the best for 2ww


----------



## Anniebird

Congratulations angellight. I’m preparing myself to start all over again on my December cycle last attempt didn’t work for me a couple of months ago. So fingers crossed for this go. I found the clinic really good I ended up in hospital for over a week with bad ohss And they were so supportive with ringing up and checking on me every few days. I really can’t fault them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelLight

Thanks Patsbaz, Cheesy and Anniebird, it’s been a rough ride so far. We got 2 eggs at EC, which was great given they said it could be likely we didn’t get any. Both fertilised and were 4 cells when they were put back on day 2. Still feel there are a lot of hurdles to overcome before there’s a chance of a positive outcome. Embryologist was happy that both embryos looked as perfect as they could for day 2. Just praying that they continue to develop. Flat out looking for success stories for low numbers at egg collection and day 2 transfer. I know it’s possible but just feels like a long shot from where things are.


----------



## Cheesy

Angel, me!

Tx 3. 2 eggs retrieved. 1 fertilised. Put back as a 4 cell, 2dt. He'll be 4 next month. I still look at the photo I have of him as 4 cells. It's a leap of faith but it is possible. I have also had bfns from 2 day transfers and it's important I acknowledge that, but I was lucky enough to have success too.


----------



## leprechaun

Congrats angel light. I really hope this is your time. We are starting northisterone again next month. Keep is updated. X


----------



## Taz29duffy

Congrats Angel light!

Can I ask what the process is for frozen transfer with GCRM? Has anyone done a frozen transfer with them and happy to share their protocol? X


----------



## patbaz

Sorry tax never been fortunate to have snow babies with GCRM but good luck huni x


----------



## AngelLight

Had our BFP confirmed. In absolute shock. Beta looks healthy, thank god. Just can’t quite believe it! Very early days though. Trying to let it sink in that IM PREGNANT!!!!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Angel light huni. I’m absolutely delighted for you. I’ve had a ****ty day and you’ve just made me smile. Congratulations wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## AngelLight

Aw thank you Patbaz. Sorry to hear you are having a bad day. Unfortunately the bad days are much more plentiful than the good ones in this process. That’s why I’m so scared to let myself be happy.....felt my heart was shattered so many times this past few years and this day would never come. I’m definitely very guarded with my excitement and treating this like another hurdle overcome. 
Sending my warm wishes to you that feel a bit better tomorrow.xx


----------



## stupidmonkey

Don't be guarded. Don't put your happiness on hold. Stop adjusting the goal posts. If ur not happy now, then when? I've had 4 big losses and it took 6 rounds to get pregnant. The minute I found out I was pregnant I just embraced it. I had no idea if it would be taken from me again but I just lived each day knowing that I was pregnant and soaked up every second of it. I refused to let the negative in. Sitting here now at near 15weeks still embracing it.

If u don't draw a line somewhere the anxiety/fear will never end all u will end up doing us replacing one fear with another. First it was anxiety to get a positive test then now to get a viability scan then to get to 12weeks etc etc. The cycle continues. End it now and embrace all of it because we only ever have today and today u are pregnant x x


----------



## Cheesy

This thread is very quiet. Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## patbaz

Merry Christmas cheesy. I’ve just had my scratch and have started norethisterone so hoping to start jabs around the 7th. Wish me luck!

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Merry Christmas cheesy. I've just had my scratch and have started norethisterone so hoping to start jabs around the 7th. Wish me luck!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone xx


Heya patbaz
We will be quite close in cycling I started norethisterone yesterday and I have my scratch today ahhhhh how did u find it. I've read somewhere to take a couple of pain killers about an hour before hand. This is my second cycle in gcrm the last one in September was unsuccessful and I actually ended up with very bad OHSS. So they have changed the meds this time. I've seen your name before but it's hard remembering everyone's story?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hey Anniebird I’m a bit of a veteran huni. This is tx 10 for me and I was lucky enough to get my LG on tx 8 so on the quest for a sibling and this is our very last shot. I’ve also had the dreaded ohss it’s really awful but once you’ve had it once the clinics seem to keep a very close eye on you. It will be nice to have a cycling buddy. When are you hoping to start jabs??  I’m scheduled to start around the 4th if af plays ball lol


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hey Anniebird I'm a bit of a veteran huni. This is tx 10 for me and I was lucky enough to get my LG on tx 8 so on the quest for a sibling and this is our very last shot. I've also had the dreaded ohss it's really awful but once you've had it once the clinics seem to keep a very close eye on you. It will be nice to have a cycling buddy. When are you hoping to start jabs?? I'm scheduled to start around the 4th if af plays ball lol


I'm due to start jabs on the 12th jan all being well. Did u only get the OHSS once just wondering what's the chances of getting it again. I was in hospital over a week with it. They had to drain the Fluid out in the end. Such a relief. But I would go though it all again if it worked lol I'm doing the refund programme through access fertility I've paid for 3 attempts this is the second go on it but My third attempt in total AS I had one at the royal on he NHS. I have to say I find GCRM great. Did u get your LG through them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hey Anniebird I'm a bit of a veteran huni. This is tx 10 for me and I was lucky enough to get my LG on tx 8 so on the quest for a sibling and this is our very last shot. I've also had the dreaded ohss it's really awful but once you've had it once the clinics seem to keep a very close eye on you. It will be nice to have a cycling buddy. When are you hoping to start jabs?? I'm scheduled to start around the 4th if af plays ball lol


I'm due to start jabs on the 12th jan all being well. Did u only get the OHSS once just wondering what's the chances of getting it again. I was in hospital over a week with it. They had to drain the Fluid out in the end. Such a relief. But I would go though it all again if it worked lol I'm doing the refund programme through access fertility I've paid for 3 attempts this is the second go on it but My third attempt in total AS I had one at the royal on he NHS. I have to say I find GCRM great. Did u get your LG through them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Yeah only got it the once. Same deal as you hospital drain etc. Was just horrific. I got my little monkey with GCRM and I had another cycle in the summer but unfortunately it wasn’t meant to be but this is the very last go can’t afford any more plus my age is going against me I am 41(feel about 16 though lol)


----------



## AngelLight

Patbaz and Anniebird, best of luck with your cycles. Hope things go much better for you both this time round. Agree that GCRM can help miracles along....Im now 8 weeks pregnant. We had our scan just before Christmas and saw a little heartbeat....still can’t quite believe it. Staying hush for another few weeks.....it’s been such a long road that it’s nice to have this special secret to ourselves for another wee while. 
Sending you all good wishes for successful cycles xxx


----------



## patbaz

Aww angellight. Such a special thing seeing that little heartbeat for the first time. Enjoy every second x


----------



## Anniebird

Awhh angel light such a nice wee present before Christmas to hear a wee heartbeat. I’ve never got that far before but keeping positive 2018 will be our year. I had my scratch yesterday (not pleasant) but hopefully it might help things this time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry for my belated best wishes to you Patbaz. We’ve been away on a little road trip. Wishing you so much luck for tx10 and your quest for a sibling. Hope everything comes together for you perfectly. Your comment on age made me smile: I’m a fraction older but feel about 100!!!

Anniebird, best of luck to you too. I’m so pleased you ladies are cycling together. Fingers crossed for you both and goodness I hope 2018 is a lucky year for everyone. 

AngelLight, massive congratulations to you and thanks for sharing your special news. wishing you a trouble free pregnancy. Hope you can stay sane waiting for next scans etc. 

Waves to anyone else reading. Is anyone else expecting to cycle soon?


----------



## Anniebird

Heya patbaz how’s the injections going I’m on last day of tablets just one to take tonight then wait in AF to arrive. Then start the dreaded jabs I’m a bit nerves about these ones as I have to mix them myself the last ones (gonal F pens ) were pre filled seemed much easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird injections are going fine, I’m on day 4. I have 2 cetrotide to do in the morning and one menopur to do in the evening not feeling anything really except tired. The menopur is easy enough to mix. First time you do it it takes a while but it does get easier. The menopur comes with really good instructions and there is also a video on you tube. I hope af turns up on time for you xx


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz it’s just a waiting game now for AF. I Have a friends baby shower to go to tomorrow evening and  These things aren’t always easy even though I’m delighted for her. Fingers crossed it’ll be my time soon lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Hi patbaz

Just read your post on the other thread. You had your first scan today. You seem to have had a descent number of follicles on each side are they happy with the numbers. How did your bloods go. What’s next for you. Hope your feeling ok ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hey Anniebird I hope the baby shower wasn’t too difficult huni. 

Yeah I had first scan today and they’re very happy with the number of follicles but they are a little on the small side which means I have to stimm for a little longer. They’re not seeing me now until Tuesday morning so I had to buy more menopur today so far this tx my drugs have cost around £1500 which is crazy so I just have enough to do me until Tuesday. Im praying that they will say to trigger on Tuesday so ec would be Thursday!

Any sign of af for you?


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hey Anniebird I hope the baby shower wasn't too difficult huni.
> 
> Yeah I had first scan today and they're very happy with the number of follicles but they are a little on the small side which means I have to stimm for a little longer. They're not seeing me now until Tuesday morning so I had to buy more menopur today so far this tx my drugs have cost around £1500 which is crazy so I just have enough to do me until Tuesday. Im praying that they will say to trigger on Tuesday so ec would be Thursday!
> 
> Any sign of af for you?


Heya 
Yes af appeared yesterday so I'm good to go and start injections tomorrow. Can't wait to be honest get the ball rolling. Your well on your well now. I had an extra day of stims the last time too. The costs keep on coming that's for sure and I had to have a scratch this time too, but as long as I get the result I want it will all be well worth it. I hope you get to trigger on Tuesday will look forward to hearing your updates X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Anniebird. Good luck with your first injection x


----------



## Anniebird

Well that’s the first injection of 24 over and done with this morning even done it myself as I can’t relay this time in my husband being around with his shift work so going to do them all myself. It was a breeze I was worried about the whole mixing thing but there’s nothing much too it when you get your head around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Well done anniebird. Hope your follies grow Patbaz. I hear you on costs and extra stimming. I’ve got that badge too. Hope you get your wish for EC next Thurs


----------



## patbaz

Well done Anniebird I told you it wouldn’t be that difficult x

Thanks cheesy. I hope you’re keeping well xx


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz and cheesy. Just wish I could fast  forward 2/3 weeks now. I’m getting impatient lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I know the feeling Anniebird x


----------



## Anniebird

Heya patbaz
Hope alls going ok for you. You have another scan tomorrow is that right. I’m on day 4 of injections now and I don’t know what I was worrying about after a couple I feel like a pro lol.  Not feeling any different at the minute, I do remember towards the end of stims last time being quite sore, even to walk. But then again I did end up with very bad OHSS hope that  doesn’t happen this time. I have my first scan on Friday so excited to see how these drugs are working for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hiya Anniebird 
Yeah I have a scan in the morning and I’m hoping for ec on Thursday!! Dreading the drive tomorrow though with all the snow that’s forecast. What dose are you on this time huni?  They will keep a very close eye on you as they did me after I had ohss so try not to worry or be disappointed with numbers on Friday as they should be lower than your last tx x


----------



## Anniebird

Oh god aye I hope the weather isn’t too bad for you and you get ec on Thursday let me know how you get in tomorrow. I’m in cetrotide 250mg in the mornings and menopur 225iu in the evening. Last cycle I was on gonal f. Let’s see what Friday brings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hiya Anniebird it was a flipping nightmare getting to GCRM this morning thanks to the weather and an accident on westlink but got there eventually I have 11 good sized follicles and a few others that may or may not catch up so ec is on Thursday!


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Hiya Anniebird it was a flipping nightmare getting to GCRM this morning thanks to the weather and an accident on westlink but got there eventually I have 11 good sized follicles and a few others that may or may not catch up so ec is on Thursday!


Awhhh what a nitemare the extra pressure with the weather and traffic. But at least you have got a good number and a date for EC that's great. So do you trigger tonight then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I think that I trigger tonight but waiting on a call from GCRM to confirm time etc. Will be glad to see the end of the injections!!


----------



## Cheesy

Good luck patbaz. Waiting for the phone call brings back so many memories! We’re also waiting for snow here. So far it seems to have been over played!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks cheesy but it looks like I spoke too soon. Bloods came back low so ec not until Friday now and I’ve run out of drugs so I’ve had to drive to Belfast for more flipping drugs. Was very upset when I got the call initially but I’m over it now. Ivf is never straight forward!!


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry to hear that; a load of stress and disappointment. Re the Ivf is never straightforward- that is the absolute truth.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Sorry to hear you have had a bit of a set back. Hope all goes ahead for EC on Friday for you. I have my first scan Friday morning. Looking forward and scared to see how things are progressing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Good luck for Friday Anniebird. What time are you in at. Our paths may cross


----------



## Anniebird

Sorry patbaz I’m only getting back to you now. My app is at 8 for scan but it’s not at GCRM is at a hospital nearer to where I live for the first scan anyway then the next will be with them. What times your EC at. Are you all ready for it. Me be will be around next Thursday if all goes to plan. I can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hey Anniebird. Ec is at 11:15 tomorrow and I’m as ready as I possibly can be. Good luck with your scan in the morning x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Nearly time for EC for you now as I write this been thinking about you hope all goes well. AFM. Scan went well this morning have 6-7 good size follicles on right size and about 4-5 on left and a few smaller ones that could catch up just need to wait for clinic to ring to see what’s happening next. Look forward to hearing how it goes. X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

That’s great Anniebird they sound like strong numbers. I’m still in the waiting room. Was told to be here for 10:45 and still waiting. Car park was full so they must be really busy.


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird ec all done and dusted and I have 12 eggs so I’m happy enough. Just have all the horrible waiting now to find out how many embryos I will get. I’m hoping for some Frosties this time.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Thats a good number fingers crossed now for plenty of embryos. Do you know when ET will be yet? Frosties would be good too. I’ve never been lucky enough on my last two attempts to get any Frosties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

That’s a great haul patbaz well done you. Good luck with fertilisation and development. Will you get daily updates?

Anniebird I’m glad your scan was so positive too. Hope you’ve had clarification on what happens next.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Cheesy I am very pleased. They are going to update us today then Monday and then Wednesday if we get to day five!


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks cheesy 
Yes the clinic rang and I’m in for second scan in manday and take it from there. 

Patbaz
Hope you get some good news today. Look forward to hearing from you X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies so just got the call and out of the 12 eggs 10 were mature and 6 have fertilised normally so need to wait until Monday now to see if et is Monday or Wednesday


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
6 not a bad number I’ve my fingers crossed for some Frosties for you too. I’m up on Monday  for second scan but it’s at 7.30 in the morning so a very early start for me probably around 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird I’m very happy with 6 especially given my age. I’m 41 years young lol. Good luck with your scan on Monday x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz thanks I’ll keep you updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Six is a great number to work with. Congrats Patbaz hope Monday brings more good news. Good luck not obsessing over the w/e

Anniebird hope Mondays scan goes well


----------



## stupidmonkey

Wow Patbaz congratulations on ur haul!! 6 having normal fertilisation out of 10 mature is an outstanding result for anyone! Ur bang on percentage wise what's considered a successful retrevial !! Fantastic news and best of luck for monday x z


----------



## patbaz

Thanks stupidmonkey I’m really happy. I just hope they keep going!


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies 
I got the call and out of my six one is only 3 cell 2 are 5 cell but developing well and 3 are 8 cell 2 of which are top grade so no point in waiting for Wednesday the 2 best are going back in today and we are hoping the other 8 cell will progress to blast stage and that the 2 5 cell ones will catch up and maybe get a Frosties it two.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
That’s great news hope all goes well today. Keep us updated. 
AFM I was up today for second scan and all looks grand. Waiting on call from clinic to see if egg collection will be Monday.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird I’m now officially PUPO with two top grade embies. OTD is 2nd of February so now begins the horror of the two week wait. 

Glad to hear your scan went well huni and I’ll keep my fingers crossed that Monday is ec x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
That’s great news. Hope the next two weeks fly for you xox (actually 11 days I just counted it. That’s not too bad) but bet it can’t come quick enough. 2 onboard ahhhh how do you feel about that? Have you had two before? On my last two attempts I’ve only had one but if I’m lucky enough this time I’ll go for two also (although it makes me a little nervous lol) I’m still waiting on the clinic to ring about EC I Phoned them there about half an hour ago but there’s been some problem with the bloods when they were sent to the royal. Something to do with the machine. I wrote earlier EC should be Monday! I meant Thursday soz. So fingers crossed it’ll be this week. 
Rest up hun now and try and enjoy and much as you can bring a pupo X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Ahh thanks Anniebird. I’ve always had two back. Twins run in both our families so it wouldn’t be a shock but I will be glad to have one healthy baby from this. Thursday will come very soon huni so I’m keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cheesy

Congratulations on being PUPO Patbaz. V exciting. Hope you don’t get driven too mad in 2ww.

Anniebird that’s a nuisance waiting for the bloods. But sounds like it’s not long to your EC either x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks girls, so I got the call. EC on Thursday they are to ring tomorrow with a time. So excited to get on with it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Yay enjoy your drug free day on Wednesday huni x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck this morning Anniebird I’m keeping my fx that you get a good number x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Thanks but EC is not till tomorrow morning 8.30. At work now and this day can’t go quick enough lol. Hope your enjoying being a pupo as much as possible and the two little ones are nesting in well xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Sorry Anniebird I’ve got my days all mixed up!! Good luck for tomorrow. 

I got a call from the embryologist this morning and they are going to give my other 4 embryos another day to sé if they are good enough to freeze. He said that three of them are very far behind but one of them is almost there so we will wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
I’ll keep my fingers crossed you’ll get at least one wee Frosty. I have just had devastating news today from a very good friend of mine who went to the doctor after finding a lump on monday she went to the hospital today to be tolds it cancer. I can’t get my head around it god love. I haven’t heard anymore I hope to god it’s treatable and she’ll be ok. x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

All gowned up and waiting on them to come collect me for EC  hope they get plenty. Blood pressures up a bit but I'm not surprised, especially after the news about my good friend yesterday can't stop thinking about her and it Took us 2 hrs 20 mins to get her this morning there was a accident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hope it all went well huni. Sending you much love and positive vibes x


----------



## Anniebird

Hello ladies 

Just popped in  quickly to let you all know Im on my way home from the clinic after EC and I’m happy to report they got 9 and that was with the difficult left ovary to get at but he still managed to get a couple from it and said it was too risky to prob for more but for now I’m happy. It was very strange this time round I was awake the whole time totally different from last time which I preferred much better and slept through the whole thing but it’s done now and that’s all that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hope it wasn’t too bad for you. 9 is a great number. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow’s call is a good one. 

I got a call for the embryologist today to say I had one embie made it to day 6 but not good enough to freeze so my ivf journey ends with this cycle.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Sorry you didn’t get any Frosties fingers crossed for the two onboard how are you feeling? What was your numbers again? How many fertilised for you? Really tired this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I’m sure you’re exhausted huni. 

I got 12 and 10 were mature and then 6 fertilised normally and on day 3 I had 3 8 cell two top quality and 1 ok and three others that were way behind.  But if I’m being honest I’m ok. I’m feeling ok just tired. I’m peeing a lot especially at night so not getting a great nights sleep but I feel pretty positive overall. Not sure how I will be this day next week lol


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Try and keep positive. That’s all we have now at this stage. I can’t wait for the call tomorrow morning. Just when u get over one stage there’s always a waiting game to the next one grrrr. Is OTD on the 2nd Feb for you?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Yeah 2nd of feb but I plan on testing early as I bled before OTD last time so didn’t get the chance to test last time!!


----------



## Anniebird

So got the call this morning and 6 out of 9 fertilised so happy enough. Although last time was better with 8 out of 9 fertilising. Just the wait now to Sunday morning to see how they are doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

That’s great news Anniebird. That’s a great fertilisation rate!!  I hope you get some Frosties from that too. Are you using the embryoscope?


----------



## Anniebird

Nope not using the scope this time. We are doing 3 attempts through access fertility and this is our second. If unfortunately we need to go a 3rd time we will probably use the scope then. Have u ever used it. We asked the doc at review app last time and it sounded to me like he didn’t rate it too much. But I don’t know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

We used it this time and was def worth it. We had 3 at 8 cell which looked perfect but video showed one had divided abnormally so a higher risk of mc


----------



## Anniebird

Awhhh really sugar, hope I don’t regret not using it. How much extra was it if u don’t mind me asking. I forget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

It’s wxpensive at £450 but the cycle I had my LG with we didn’t have enough embryos to worry about it so didn’t have it and we still got our miracle so I wouldn’t worry too much. This is my very last go so I suppose we’ve thrown everything at it so we can’t have any regrets!!


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
When you had your LG Did u have 2 put back at ET. How many attempts have you had at GCRM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I got my LG on first attempt at GCRM and I’ve always had 2 put back due to my age and history. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## patbaz

Oh and this is my 3 go at GCRM


----------



## Anniebird

Feeling bloated and get sharps pains in and off like trapped wind. But manageable. Just nervous for my call tomorrow. Have you always had 3 or 5 day transfer. I’ve always had 5 but thinking 3 might be best this time I’ll see what they say when they call tomorrow. Tomorrow I might join you in the pupo club ahhhhh. How’s time going by by For you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I’ve had a mixture of 3 &5 but successful one was a day 3. I had that trapped wind feeling for a few days after ec but was gone by day 4. I’m away all day today so keeping busy also being at work helps as no time to think. Less than a week to go!!


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
So got the call this morning (day3) and went up for transfer I’m now officially a PUPO with 2 beauties on board ahhhhh they will keep an egg on the rest till day5 and with any luck we could have a Frosties X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Congrats on being PUPO anniebird. Hoping for great news from both you and Patbaz x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations on being PUPO Anniebird yay!! Good luck for Frosties huni x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks cheesy and patbaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

How you feeling today patbaz not long now for your OTD but I bet it feeling ages away for you. Hope your keeping busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Feeling a bit low today tbh. This time on my successful cycle I POAS and got my bfp today I did the same and it’s a bfn so not feeling very hopeful although I do know it’s early days yet


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Sorry what’s POAS? Awhhh it’s so difficult when u get the BFN although yes your are testing early. This is why I’ve have and will this time wait till OTD Being let down once is bad enough without going through it twice. I have my fingers crossed for you Hun try and hold out till Friday now xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Lol POAS pee on a stick 

Yeah I was just so sure this had worked. I was feeling very positive much like my successful round so thought I would test. Gonna leave it now and not test until Wednesday as I had booked go for sneaky bloods to see doubling time if I was  lucky enough to get BFP so if bfn on wed it means I’m out!  Today I am 7dp3dt.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Why are you going for bloods on Wednesday if your OTD is Friday is it because you can check which way the  numbers are going by Fridays bloods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry you’re not feeling v hopeful today Patbaz. Sending you huge hugs. Rollercoaster doesn’t get close, does it?

7dp3dt is still a touch early even for a first response, isn’t it? (I could be wrong. I wasn’t a POASer). Think the earliest I’ve done bloods was 9dp5dt too. But I hear you; you’ve seen a BFP at this stage before. It’s totally normal that you’d compare back to that experience. It’s your benchmark. I’m hoping you’ve got a shy little embie here. 

I didn’t keep a diary so I’m not completely certain but I recall for DS2 my bloods were at 11dp5dt. And I think the HCG was 60 at best - it wasn’t high. Im trying to calculate backwards and I don’t know if I can know this with any certainty but I’m not sure if the HCG would’ve been detectable at 7dp3dt for him. Potentially not. So, it’s still very reasonable to think you have a fighting chance, especially if it’s a later implanter. I hope so. Really wishing you well hon. These last days are such torture. Hope you can keep busy.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Cheesy huni. 

Anniebird I was going to do the bloods to check doubling time etc. Last time I had them done at 9dp3dt and they were 118 I think which was high then had the clinic bloods at 11dp3dt and they were 302 so it gave me peace of mind but not looking like I will be doing that now!


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
Try and stay as positive as you can. It’s not over yet Hun X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

So girls got the call about my remaining embies day 5 I still have one going good so just hope it keeps developing till tomorrow and is good enough to freeze.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

That’s great news Anniebird delighted for you. It always takes some of the pressure off when you have a Frosties xx


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
thanks l, I’ve never been able to get a frostie before and I’m secretly excited at maybe the possibility this time. But whatever happens there two good ones onboard at the minute which I’ve never done before either. It’s so scary and exciting. I really hope we both get the outcome we both have worked so hard for X hope your feeling better today Hun X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird not great news from me I’m afraid. It looks like af is starting so I’m out. I’m devastated as I just can’t do anymore of this 10 times is enough but my heart is absolutely breaking in two at the minute but life goes on and I’m so lucky and so blessed to have my little girl. She got extra cuddles tonight.


----------



## Cheesy

Patbaz    

I hope it isn’t so. Thinking of you x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks cheesy x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz 
I’m so sorry to hear this news, like cheesy say I hope not I’m paying for a miracle for you. Your such a strong woman to have done it this 10 times no way I could emotionally do that xoxo big hugs X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Thinking on you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Anniebird. I’ll be ok it will just take a little time to get my head round it all. I was so sure I would have another baby but it’s not in Gods plan for me it seems. The worst thing is despite all the bfn on tests this week I still have all the horrible progesterone side affects like bloating etc. Only 2 more doses to take and then I can stop and have a large glass of prosecco. 

How are you feeling today?? Do you get your day 5 call tomorrow?


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Big big hugs this is such a cruel process When u don’t get the outcome you’ve worked so hard to get X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Af has shown up. It’s defi all over for me. I feel broken.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
I’m so so gutted for you Hun. Take some time out and treat yourself. I know this will be a very difficult few days for you. Big hugs X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Just wanted to echo Anniebird’s wise words Patbaz. 

You were right all along. Go gently. I’m sending virtual love and hugs to you.


----------



## patbaz

Thank you so much ladies x


----------



## stupidmonkey

Patbaz, I'm truly sorry to read this today. Ur heart must be broken in two. I won't pretend to understand ur grief because everyone's journey is personal to them. All I can say is that I hope in time the pain settles. X x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks stupidmonkey work was a welcomed me distraction today. I’m lost and really don’t know what to do with myself.


----------



## Anniebird

Hi girls
can someone answer a quick question for me I have to go to the clinic on Friday morning my OTD to give bloods, I was wondering how long does it take them to get back to you with results? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

They usually call you around 2 o’clock or there about depending on how busy they are. How are you feeling huni??


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz
I’m going up on friday morning for 8 o clock so it’s going to be a long day to 2. I’m back at work today and glad of the distraction, I’m feeling oddly ok nothing much happening and I don’t know if that’s good or bad. This wait is a nightmare I’m reading about others testing early and I would be lying if I said I wasn’t tempted but will try and hold out. The only thing I do notice is slightly sore boobs but only when I press down on them. Again it could be me just hoping for a sign ahhhhhh

I hope your coping ok Hun I know this must be a very difficult time for you xoxo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird just take each day as it comes huni. I’m thinking of you and wishing you nothing but the very best of luck for Friday x

I’m struggling tbh. I’m in work which is a great distraction but my heart is broken not just in two but in 1000 pieces but I’m a strong lady and I know that once I have grieved I will be fine it will just take time. In the meantime my LG is giving me lots of snuggles. It’s almost like she feels my sadness and wants to make it all better bless her.


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Thanks, and god bless your LG Shes knows mummy’s not happy at the minute. Take your time and grieve it’s such a bad for you. Big hugs xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebird I’m just sending you a wee sticky vibe huni. Not long now. I hope you’re doing ok xx


----------



## Cheesy

Patbaz I’m so sorry you’re in this position. I hope time is kind to you x

Keep strong Anniebird


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Cheesy I really appreciate the kind words. I’m not going to lie I’m finding everything very tough at the minute but I know I will get through it. I’m so lucky in so many other ways x


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Thanks for your best wishes I have found the last couple of days quite stressful as My stomach is feeling heavy not painful just heavy and I don’t know what that means. Anyway come Friday I’ll know for certain what’s happening. All this not knowing if is driving me mad. 

Cheesy 
Thanks. x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Oh Anniebird that sounds like a good sign to me. The wait is just awful isn’t it. I’m sending you lots of luck xx


----------



## Anniebird

Do you really think so patbaz I hope your right. I dread everytime I go to the loo. Just two more sleeps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I really do think so. Wishing you all the very best huni x


----------



## Anniebird

Girls 
Is all over for me I started to bleed this morning and did a pregnancy test which has come up negative my hearts broken in a thousand pieces. How many times do I have to do this. I have one more go left, but emotionally I don’t know if I have it in me. This is so hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird I’m so sorry huni but I know you can do this. Take some time out and go and do all the things you’ve not been able to d, have a holiday  and then when you are ready come back stronger. I’m sending you the biggest hugs sweetie. I know only too well how you are feeling. You need to grieve and wallow for a while. I’m always here if you need me xx


----------



## Anniebird

Patbaz
Thanks, as you know only too well this is just awful. I’m sitting here waiting on DH to come home from work he doesn’t know yet I’m dreading telling him. He is away with a van full of other guys and doesn’t have his own car with him so it wouldn’t have been fair telling him while at work. He actually phone me earlier to see how I was I felt terrible having to lie to him. I’ll just take some time out, dust myself off and go again in a few months. And pray to god it’ll be my time. Cause it Defo will be my last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I’m sending you lots of love sweetie xx


----------



## Cheesy

Anniebird I’m really, really sorry. Patbaz has said it all perfectly. I know something about the wallowing. I alternated between self pity and anger. 

I no particular order: Take time out, get feedback on your cycle, see what tweaks can be made for next time. 

It’s dreadfully unfair.


----------



## Anniebird

Heya girls how are you all. Just had my review meeting last nite but was very deflated and disappointed with it. The jist of it is they don't really know why this is happening.(three failed IVFS NOW and 2 natural early miscarriages) The only thing they suggest to do now is some more blood tests to see if I'm lacking in something that's causing my body to reject the embryos. If they show up anything there then is different things they can give eg aspirin, thinners for the blood, steroids etc. Makes me mad this wasn't checked before if it's just simple blood tests. He is sending a note to my gp to get these done. The protocol will will similar as I responded well to it and just hope for the best  so after that he has suggested the next best thing is a donor egg and it's half the price to go to Prague. Apparently donor eggs are more successful for everyone for some reason or other they are not sure why. Don't know if I want to go down that route. Although he made a good point that if I wasnt successful this time I would get 50% refund would would nearly cover the cost of prague. My heads fried 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird it is a minefield if the unknown huni. I didn’t bother with the review when it was offered as I cannot afford to go again so what’s the point?  Did they talk about immune issues?  Lots of ladies on here talk about intralipids etc. Might be something to look at before you move on x


----------



## Cheesy

Seems disappointing the bloods weren’t done sooner Anniebird but regardless, it’s a way forward and might give a simple solution. Has he spelled out clearly the tests your GP needs to order? 

I appreciate your head is fried, and I’ve been there (headspace - and Prague!). DE is a big leap at this point. But if ever you do have to consider it I have one boy by OE and one by DE and would be happy to talk about it. PM me if it ever becomes a serious consideration. 

Good shout from Patbaz. ERA could be another thing to consider.


----------



## Anniebird

Hi patbaz
Thanks for getting back to me, no immune issues haven’t been mentioned it’s just something I’ve come across recently myself I don’t know much about it but intent to read up some more. Do u know much or had it effected you?? Any advise greatly appreciated. I’m not sure if these bloods they are taking has anything to do with that. Sorry to hear that’s you finished. It’s so costly and after this go I’m not sure what I’ll do either. Hope your keeping ok and as upbeat as possible. Big hugs X

Cheesy
Yes I was very disappointed that these bloods haven’t been done before. I’m nearly hoping something shows up so it can be FIXED. I hope it is clearly pointed out to gp what he’s testing in the bloods, but I have a list anyway so once he gets the letter I’ll double check you really have to keep on top of everything I’ve discovered cause so many things can go wrong. It’s very interesting you’ve have a child by DE I most definitely have a lot of questions about DE and thanks for saying I can PM you. Once I get a chance to sit down and think about it I will message you. You might regret saying I can contact you sooo many questions that I need answered lol

Thanks again girls for all your help would be lost without this page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Anniebird I promise you can bombard me with questions when you’re ready - no such thing as a daft question in my book. Just remember it’s only ever my opinion/ experience. But I’m happy to share.


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy said:


> Anniebird I promise you can bombard me with questions when you're ready - no such thing as a daft question in my book. Just remember it's only ever my opinion/ experience. But I'm happy to share.


Thanks cheesy X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Hiya everyone
I’m about to go again on this rollercoaster of a journey. This will be my third time (third time lucky hopefully) with GCRM. Is there anyone else about to start treatment shortly would be great to have a cycle buddy.  

Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

All the very best Anniebird. I hope that the third time is the charm for you xx


----------



## Cheesy

Good luckAnniebird. Really do hope it’s 3rd time lucky x


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks girls 
Patbaz great to hear from you, I hope your doing well. This group is very quiet at the minute. I would love someone to join that’s cycling around now. It great when you’ve someone to chat that’s going through the same thing at the same clinic. 
Patbaz was it you that mentioned the camera to me before? Didn’t you use it. What’s your thoughts as this will likely be our last go I want to throw everything at it. And one else any thoughts on using the camera, is it worthwhile? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Hey Annie. Yes I used camera this time. It’s only worth using if you have 6 or more embryos it meant that we knew we had the best embryos put back. Unfortunately as you know it didn’t take this time but that’s life as they say. I would definitely use the camera again if we went again but I know that my ivf journey is now well and truly over.


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks patbaz

On my previous two cycles I had 8 and 6 embryos so if we get a good number this time I definitely think we’ll use the camera just to know that we have tried everything possible. Getting the scratch this time also. I’ve read a lot about immune issues and some people using steroids etc do you have any knowledge of this?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

I never had any steroids as I was told that I didn’t need them but I was not tested for any immune issues despite having endometriosis also I did have my LG on first attempt with GCRM. She’s my beautiful little miracle and I thank god every day for her


----------



## Anniebird

Heya girls

So it’s all beginning to start now again I had my scratch on my Wednesday and have started the tablets today until the 26th then the stims on the 31st. I am also having Intralipid infusions too hopefully, have any of you girls tried them I’ve been reading quite a bit about them and it’s something I’m eager to try this time round as they haven’t changed anything else about my cycle from the last time which had left me a bit nervous.  So I’m glad this is something new for me as I’ve had 3 failed cycles so far and two natural miscarriages. 

I wold love to hear  from someone cycle at GCRM going through treatment at the minute X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patbaz

Anniebird all the very best. I will eagerly await your updates on here and remember you have support if you need it xx


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> Anniebird all the very best. I will eagerly await your updates on here and remember you have support if you need it xx


Thanks patbaz

Thought I would pop in and let you know where I'm at, at the minute. Had scratch done on Wednesday and on the tables till the 26 then stims on the 30th. I've been booked in for lintrapids this time too, I'm excited to be trying something else in this cycle and I'm hoping I'll be given steroids also. We also paying for the time lapse this time too. Just throwing everything at it. And doing reflexology and reiki. Like it won't be for the want of trying this time round.

Hope all well with you

Anniebird X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Best of luck Anniebird


----------



## patbaz

I’m so excited for you Anniebird. I would love to be going again but at my review I was basically told chances were very slim for me so definitely no more ivf for me.


----------



## Anniebird

patbaz said:


> I'm so excited for you Anniebird. I would love to be going again but at my review I was basically told chances were very slim for me so definitely no more ivf for me.


Sorry to hear that patbaz. Why are they saying the chances are slim for you if you don't mind me asking. Hold your little one tight Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy said:


> Best of luck Anniebird


Thanks cheesy. Excited and very nervous for this cycle trying my best to keep positive and loving the running at the minute I find it a great escape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies hope your keeping well just thought I would pop by and let you know what stage I’m at. I’m into day 2 of stims. And next week have intraplids and first scan it’s all happening so fast now aghhhhhh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Gosh that seems to have come round quickly AB. Hope all looks well at your scan next week x


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy said:


> Gosh that seems to have come round quickly AB. Hope all looks well at your scan next week x
> [/quot
> 
> thanks cheesy it has flown in. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Quick update ladies while i sitting here and SHOULD be working lol. Day 8 of stims now had my scan and first Intralipids yesterday. All went well I have 5/6 follicles good enough size at this stage on each side. Just waiting on call from clinic today to see when next scan will be (sometime over weekend) I was Soooo Nervous for that scan yesterday glad it’s over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

That’s great Anniebird, what a relief. That’s a great response to stims so far. Very promising.


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 

I’m on my phone and just wanted to pop in and tell you all where I’m at. I had my second scan on Sunday and got the call today that I have EC on Wednesday morning. Excited and very nervous how many they’ll get as the second scan they couldn’t see as many eggs as they had on the first but I do know one of my ovaries are hard to get at so trying to stay positive that’s there’s more there than they think. I really had to question the dr about what he was seeing I found he wasn’t very forthcoming with the info which was a bit disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies quick update got a whooping 15 egg and today and so pleased wasn’t expecting that at all now for the dreaded call in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Wowsers AB that’s amazing. I reckon if you added all my OE cycles and my one DE cycle I might have got to 15 eggs! Hoping for great fertility rates for you my lovely. I’m looking out for your updates x


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy

Thanks Hun I’m both excited and very nervous for tomorrow mornings call. I hope the Lovelabs hard at work tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 
So got a call today 10 outta the 15 eggs fertilised I’m over the moon next update is Saturday so transfer either then or Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Sounding very hopeful at this stage for some for the freezer AB. I know how nail biting the next few days are; hope you get some great quality blasts.


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy

thanks it would be great to get a few Frosties I’ve never had any before in my previous 3 cycles. I have a wee reiki session tonight so hopefully that’ll help me relax. Then interlipids the next day, along with working so going to be kept busy. x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Any update AB? You expecting a Monday ET?


----------



## Anniebird

Heya cheesy

Laying here getting interlipids at the minute got a call to say they are a good few looking well at the minute but I’ll get a call at 8 tomorrow morning with a update and they’ll decide then wether to do a day 3 transfer or hold off till Monday day 5. I think they are planning all being well Monday. Thanks for asking Hun. I’m soooo hopeful for this cycle I desperately want/need it to work X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

So clinic called we’re pushing ahead for a 5 day transfer so they’ll ring me in Monday with a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

That’s great news AB, your embies must be doing well.


----------



## Anniebird

Thanks cheesy I do hope so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies 
I’m now officially PUPO Just on my way home after ET All went well and I’ve two good grade embies onboard. They said it’s not looking likely for any Frosties but they are keeping an eye on them till tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Hoping first of all that you get a bfp and bubba(s) from this cycle but I know it’s the dream to have frosties so I’m hoping for that too for you. Congrats on being PUPO... Do you do bloods on OTD?


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy 

I really don’t think they’ll be any Frosties unfortunately robbie didn’t seem too positive but we’ll see, I presume they ring this morning.  Yes the clinic will do blood tests on the 28th. It’s just a waiting game now. 

Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

Got a call from the clinic and as I expected no Frosties so fingers crossed for the two onboard X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Sorry nothing to freeze Anniebird. I only ever got Frosties from the DE cycle; it’s a ‘luxury’ I never managed myself... but... you know you only need 1(and you’ve got 2!). Hey, all being well you don’t need a plan B anyway. The A-team are onboard. Look after yourself and keep posting. It’s a shame the board is so quiet but I’m looking out for you. Have you got lots to distract yourself with before OTD?


----------



## Anniebird

Cheesy

Thanks. It’s is a shame it’s so quiet it’s great to hear from ones at  the same clinic but  im a part of a couple of other boards so they are keep me sane lol. I’ve had a few days off after ET but back at work I think tomorrow so that’ll keep me busy only a week now to OTD I don’t think I’ll drag too much. Actually going to look for a dress today for my brothers wedding at the end of July. Not particularly looking forward to it as I’m quiet bloated lol but I need to find something soon I’ve been too preoccupied to even think about it xox fingers crossed I see something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anniebird

So girls 

I’m half way in the dreaded 2ww I’m not sure if I have any symptoms hard to tell. Just 5 days to blood test. I really hope to get that far. This is such a long cruel process. I find the waiting the hardest at least when your doing stims scans etc your mind is keep occupied. Work is quiet at the minute too and I’m flat out in google, I know not a good idea but you just want to get some encouragement outta somewhere lol. Either way I will know soon enough if this is my time. I pray it realy is. I have I think at this point tried EVERYTHING. 

Xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Thinking of you AB. It’s so hard to keep positive. I’m cheering in the sidelines I promise x


----------



## Anniebird

Absolutely devastated got A  BFN negative in my bloods results today. Just don’t know how I’m going to tell the husband when he gets home. I’m broken. Fours times IVF plus two natural pregnancy’s with early mcs I just can’t do this anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Oh AB I’m so very sorry to read this. Huge hugs. 

What additional testing have you done? I’m wondering if from your huge haul of embies at what stage the development faltered: could it be sperm quality? Obvs I’m no medic and there are so many possibilities including sperm or egg quality, immunes issues affecting implantation etc. Have you read any of the threads on repeated BFNs?

It’s exhausting and devastating and I don’t have magic words or answers. Will you go for a follow up consult? Have they varied your protocol at all? Is more tx an option?

I’m really sorry it’s worked out this way hon. Take some time out and look after yourself xoxo


----------



## Granny wannabe

Oh Anniebird I am so sorry, I no longer post on this board , as I joined initially  to get advice on how to help my daughter when she was going through IVF and didn't feel it appropriate that I should be on it, when I personally have not been involved in this process,  but I often check in just to see how everyone is doing.  Life can be so cruel, I won't offer any platitudes other than to say I am heartbroken for you xxx


----------



## babydust1984

Anniebird the pain of a fail is something we should never feel believe me I’ve had 3 of them but keep head up cause u will get your positive and when u do u will forget all the pain and it will be soooooo worth it..
Every cycle I just wanted to protect my hubby but u know what he just wanted to protect me so dnt worry u pair are in it together 
Us women are so strong just remember mother nature always knows best


----------



## Anniebird

babydust1984 said:


> Anniebird the pain of a fail is something we should never feel believe me I've had 3 of them but keep head up cause u will get your positive and when u do u will forget all the pain and it will be soooooo worth it..
> Every cycle I just wanted to protect my hubby but u know what he just wanted to protect me so dnt worry u pair are in it together
> Us women are so strong just remember mother nature always knows best


Thanks babydust
It's so difficult each and every time. I'm just taking some time out now from all things IVF. AND HAVE A Retink on what to do in the future. Haven't decided weather to have another go or not. But I think if we do I would Defo consider donor egg abroad. 
Has any of you ladies went down that route? Any advice greatly appreciated xoxo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babydust1984

One thing I’d say to u invest in a good acupuncturist


----------



## Anniebird

babydust1984 said:


> One thing I'd say to u invest in a good acupuncturist


I did try acupuncture on my second IVF Attemp with still no luck although I did end up with really bad OHSS and they had to change my medication next time round. I think I've tried everything going at this stage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesy

Anniebird I did a DE cycle abroad. My sig says it in outline. I already had a relationship with the clinic from my husband’s TESE and previous OE cycles. I’d say don’t be afraid of tx abroad- clinics have coordinators so the language part is smoothed over (still the odd “lost in translation” moment and cultural differenc, but nothing scary). Are you reading DE boards? Get comfortable with that first of all. I have said it before but it can’t hurt to repeat: I am very lucky to have 2 boys. One OE, one DE. The love I feel, the bond we share is no different. DE hasn’t affected that in any way. 

If considering donor anything, a big thing to help you narrow down countries is identity/ anonymity. If you want a child to be able to trace their biological parent in the future you need a country that does ID release. We were comfortable with anonymity so stuck with our existing clinic in cz. Other than that, think of practical things like ease of flights and airport transfers, maybe option of budget carriers and decent flight scheduling. A city you like in case you go more than once! Great reputation, stats, ease of communication, confidence in the docs, wait times for matches and even matching criteria offered are worth exploring  etc.  Affordability (tx package and accommodation when you’re there) too. Some have satellite clinics in U.K., most/ all can offer Skype consults. You’ll get a sense from the boards here that some international clinics are more popular than others but of course, it’s a very personal choice that needs to be the fit you need. 

I’m probably telling you what you already know. Don’t hesitate to PM me if you ever want to.


----------



## Cheesy

Leprechaun hi and huge hugs

I’m sorry I haven’t been on here properly in the past ten days which is extremely remiss for a mod, but I’ve got a heap of urgent stuff going on. Not problems per se, but certainly stress. 

I’m really glad to see you back. I’m so sorry for your MC, the loss must be dreadful. And I’m so sorry to hear about the embarrassment/ feelings of rejection after you reached out and poured your heart out to someone. I don’t know if it was over sharing or not. But I do know we all get so overwhelmed with complex emotions on this journey. Maybe she was surprised her “cover” was broken. Maybe she’s worried that you know things she thought were secret. Don’t sweat it. You can’t change it. I do know from personal experience that one can think a person’s strange or avoiding behaviour is all about something we’ve done, and it turns out to be utterly unrelated. 

The DE and anonymity issue. I can PM you if you like? We did it. I don’t know if it will later be an issue for my son. I sincerely hope not. We’re grateful every day for him. 

Leprechaun, do you mind me suggesting that some kind of counselling might help? I had to via my clinic to prove I was ready to switch to DE. So it’s common enough around infertility. You sound a little like you feel you don’t deserve to be a mama. I guess the way we process longing and loss, and feeling responsible for our partner’s dreams can take us to some very dark places. I just hope you’re OK is all and I might be absolutely miles off. Hope I haven’t offended you. 

Anyway, I’m glad you’re back and I hope you can find a way forward that works for you. Low AMH is a kicker. Do you read those threads too? 

Big love xxx


----------



## leprechaun

Thanks Cheesy. You have definitely not offended me in any way. Do you mind me asking if you plan to tell your son? You donI have to write it on here as its very personal. I know if I used a donor egg I would plan to tell.  My only issue would be other people's reactions. I hear it enough about my nephews "wait til you have your own" It drives me nuts. They are the light of my life and I think because of them I've coped well with all the knocks ive taken because I feel like a mother already. It's just other people who annoy me and they usually mean well but it really p*sses me off. Id be telling as I feel these things usually come out in the end and it would be potentially very damaging for the child in later life if they found out by accident. I just don't feel like I could keep it a secret as I'd feel as though I was lying to the child. Please don't take offence if you don't plan to tell your boy, everyone has different reasons for telling and not telling so I would never judge anyone who was in the not telling camp.  My problem would not be telling the child it would be the reaction of others. Like the way people tell me "wait till you have your own"  with my nephews.  It would be like that only worse. So that's the main difficulty I would have. 
I still have an NHS round and also my last round at gcrm. If there fail it will be on to donor eggs. This is more for my husband than is for me as he's so wonderful with our nephews and he's a fantastic husband and would make a wonderful father. I just hope one day that I can make it happen for him.
I really appreciate your support cheesy and come the day we might have to move on to donor eggs then it would be great if we could chat more about this in private. Thanks Cheesy x


----------



## Cheesy

I’m of the same opinion as you leprechaun. Im also in the telling camp and I’d rather it were an idea he grew up knowing. But I know it’s deeply personal and would want people to do what’s right for their families and situations. Hopefully you’ll find success in your remaining rounds anyway, but if you ever want to PM, please feel free. There’s no expiry date on that offer!


----------



## WinterWillow

Hello there everyone,

I see this thread has not been active for some time, but I want to post my update for anyone who might be reading.

Last November I had my 7th embryo transfer at GCRM Belfast (as part of my 3rd and final Access Fertility Cycle). I am now 20+ weeks pregnant with a baby girl! It has been a long and trying road of one failure after another. But the repeated attempts have been worth it in my case and I just wanted to share that with anyone who might be feeling hopeless after multiple failed cycles. 

As far as feedback or advice... I do believe there is a huge element of chance/randomness to this process. We did not really do anything different this time than the other times. And I am 3 years older now than I was when I began the treatments, so my chances did not exactly improve along the way. And yet this time it finally worked. So mainly I am just so glad that we went with an Access Fertility plan, as otherwise we could never have afforded this many transfers. I am also extremely grateful that my husband and I always put our relationship first. The bond between us helped us get through this when things were not looking good. 

As I wrote earlier on in this thread, my experience at GCRM has been mixed, and I don't think it would be helpful to claim they are suddenly perfect because I ultimately got pregnant. I will say however, that the level of follow-up care after my initial positive pregnancy result exceeded my expectations. I remained under GCRM care until I was 12 weeks along, which included several early scans, prescriptions for pregnancy support medication, and advice whenever I needed it. This was all tremendously reassuring, and made for a smooth transition into 'normal' antenatal care. I am of course ever so grateful to GCRM for my positive outcome. And I hope that anyone reading this, might feel some hope that trying again and again can be worth it. 

Best of luck to everybody, and best wishes!


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations winter willow. Lovely to hear such good news. I had 3 transfers at GCRM and I now have my lovely little girl. I’m eternally grateful to them and couldn’t recommend them highly enough. It’s great to see BFP on here x


----------

